#ubuntu-discuss 2012-12-11
<yellabs> hello all
#ubuntu-discuss 2012-12-12
<yellabs> hello again
<yellabs> :P
<AlanBell> someone should say hi to yellabs when they pop in again :)
<guntbert> ubuntu documentation (the official part at least) seems to get worse and worse - today I stumbled upon: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/installation-guide/ , should a bug about this really be filed against the "Ubuntu installation-guide package"?
#ubuntu-discuss 2012-12-13
<yellabs> hello all you good folks
<yellabs> any news around the topic ubuntu dash and privacy ?
<yellabs> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/12/10/on-being-childish-an-apology/
#ubuntu-discuss 2012-12-14
<yellabs> good morning, for those who live on this side of the globe
<jussi> chu:
<jussi> :D
<chu> Evening.
<jussi> ikonia: bring back KDE! :P
<ikonia>  /ignore jussi
<ikonia> see, exactly as I said
<jussi> ikonia: Ubuntu TV isnt silence - weekly news about that...
<jussi> Wayland they have been talking about recently.
<ikonia> jussi: anything changed......
<chu> I somewhat understand that they want to hone their development in on one specific area, rather than spreading it out over a few - and perhaps their approach in this sense, handing the project to the community and then washing their hands of it - is not a wise decision, but it is somewhat necessary for them to focus only on the one desktop environment.
<jussi> ikonia: for example, you can see the current ssues with UTV here: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UbuntuTV-Issues
<ikonia> jussi: I was unware of that link (I'll have a look) I was probably unaware of it because the main page that's not changed for 9 months doesn't say anything about it
<jussi> ahh yeah, if you were on the ML you would have seen some of the stuff going on
<jussi> the phone is very quiet though
<ikonia> in fairness to my comment,s I'm not "interested enough" to join the mailing lists, so I am aware that there is probably more, but the comment was about public availability of information
<jussi> ikonia: so I guess you are basically complaining about the wiki page not being updated (in this case)
<ikonia> not just the wiki
<ikonia> but yeah, thats a factor
<ikonia> "check out this stuff, ask questions...."
<ikonia> but then nothing
<jussi> ikonia: this hasnt been updated for a while (since uds) but this guy has been doing a bunch of work on the tv stuff: http://www.doadjustyourset.com/
<ikonia> that would be nice to see on an ubuntu/canonical source to show how it's going
<ikonia> or a "blog" in this style from caonical
<ikonia> canonical
<jussi> (he has been sick or otherwise occupied, was something on the ml about it)
<IdleOne> I think the point is that canonical makes these nice web pages and then there is nothing added to them. also how is someone interested going to find http://www.doadjustyourset.com/ on his own
<IdleOne> I mean seriously, how am I as a regular user supposed to make a link between that site and Canonical
<AlanBell> I don't think you are as a regular user
<AlanBell> it is a blog with some random notes and articles by the team, it could be on planet.ubuntu.com if they are members, or the canonical voices planet
<popey> why should it be a canonical source?
<popey> I thought people wanted more community involvement, not less :)
<popey> also, that url is in the /topic of the "official" #ubuntu-tv irc channel
<IdleOne> popey: community involvement still needs direction. especially on projects that very little info has been given about
<popey> yes, and the people who are involved are giving direction
<popey> ask the guy doing most of the community work on ubuntu tv if he gets help from the canonical guys
<popey> Will Cooke setup donotadjustyourset specifically to improve communication
<IdleOne> I don't know if he does, I would assume that if he asks, they will help. For me it is more frustration on learning of this really cool idea like Ubuntu TV or Ubuntu for Android, and then not hearing anything else about it for months.
<popey> no, I'm saying _ask_ him
<popey> you don't know if he does because you haven't asked him yet :)
<popey> he gets guidance from people in canonical, we tell him what we're doing (where we can) and he knows which developers to poke to get info
<popey> I'm sure it's not perfect, but it's better than no info at all
<popey> nothing has happened with UfA which is worth talking about as far as I know
<popey> if there was something we'd have announced it
<IdleOne> Yeah but it was announced early to the public when there really wasn't much to announce, sparked some interest and then that interest fizzled due to lack of information for the public.
<AlanBell> UfA was announced early to the OEMs, just it was an unusually open announcment and the public saw it as well
<IdleOne> Well, I am patiently waiting for a OEM to announce a release of UfA so I can go buy one.
<AlanBell> me too
<IdleOne> I can be patient because I understand that these things take time. As a regular Joe on the street. I would have already bought something else, because UfA fell off the radar.
<AlanBell> yeah, it was an interesting strategy to do it like that. I guess the public noise about it was to get the attention of the OEMs
<k1l> im waiting UfA, too. but brought a nexus4 for the meantime :)
<popey> well, you kinda have to be public when it's at CES
<popey> and you have to be at CES if you want the attention of cellphone / SoC vendors
<popey> Also remember that Mark and Rick have both said repeatedly, publicly that the goal is to have Ubuntu on phones, tablets etc by 14.04
<popey> we're some way off that :)
<popey> although it's coming up fast!
<guntbert> I am getting more and more disappointed about the "official" ubuntu documentation - just have a look at   https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/installation-guide/ (mind how URL and content don't match at all)
<guntbert> further question: should a bug about this really be filed against the "Ubuntu installation-guide  package"?
<AlanBell> has one been so filed?
<guntbert> AlanBell: not yet, but I am in doubt if that would be appropriate - what do you say about that page?
<IdleOne> The information appears to be accurate
<sepisoad> ubuntu1 client is damn too much ugly ... vomit
<guntbert> IdleOne: are you replying to me?
<IdleOne> guntbert: yes, aside from it possibly being confusing to the user, the screen shots look correct
<guntbert> IdleOne: screen shot? what screenshot? I was talking about https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/installation-guide/ (mind how URL and content don't match at all)
<IdleOne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall looks to be close enough to what it would look like in 12.10 install process
<guntbert> and there isn't an alternate CD anymore
<IdleOne> 12.04 doesn't have an alternate iso?
<guntbert> IdleOne: I am not talking about the link "graphical install", I am talking about a page in teh 12.10 install guide
<guntbert> *the
<guntbert> 12.10 !
<IdleOne> Then I am not sure exactly what it is you see as a problem
<TheLordOfTime> IdleOne, i think he's saying that the data in the page at help.ubuntu.com/12.10/installation-guide states there is an alternate ISO
<TheLordOfTime> while there isn't.
<guntbert> IdleOne: the page is accessed as part of the 12.10 install guide, has "Installing Ubuntu 12.10 from the Alternate CD" as content...
<TheLordOfTime> alternate ISO for 12.10 that is
<IdleOne> I see. then the page needs to be edited to be more precise
<TheLordOfTime> which is what guntbert was asking about: should a bug be filed about it against the installation-guide package.
 * TheLordOfTime returns to lurkmode
<guntbert> IdleOne: it needs heavy editing - the links are pointing to the 12.04 guide
<guntbert> TheLordOfTime: mainly yes, but i was in ranting mode too, I have to admit
<IdleOne> file a bug, the worst that happens is the bug is marked invalid if the package maintainer feels it is correct. The best, they fix it :)
<guntbert> <rant> I am kind of tired filing doc bugs - the one thing that happens with most of them: nothing at all </rant>
<guntbert> bug filed (Bug #1090567), might someone care to confirm it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1090567 in installation-guide (Ubuntu) "https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/installation-guide/ needs editing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1090567
<IdleOne> done
<guntbert> thx :)
<guntbert> IdleOne: not to keep on ranting, but the last bug I filed against installation-guide (Bug #1090567, in May) is still *new* without one single activity, so I don't expect too much :-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1090567 in installation-guide (Ubuntu) "https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/installation-guide/ needs editing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1090567
<guntbert> wrong bug number
<guntbert> it was actually Bug #1000354
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1000354 in installation-guide (Ubuntu) "reference to 2.6 kernels, no mention about 3.2 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000354
#ubuntu-discuss 2012-12-15
<AlanBell> guntbert: sure, but once the bug is filed then we can try and find someone to beat over the head with it
<AlanBell> so, that shouldn't be there at all, it hasn't built properly
<AlanBell> the text isn't in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/installation-guide/quantal at all
<AlanBell> colin watson seems to do most of the commits
<yellabs> hello there, some one around this time of day ?
<k1l> just give it a go :)
<yellabs> the first icon that you see when opening the dash ( home ) , what lens would that be ?
<yellabs> or is that not a seperate lens ?
<yellabs> trying to understand the design
<yellabs> so when you hit `super` on you see the home icon below, what lens is hooked to that
<yellabs> any tips are welcome
<yellabs> :)
<k1l> you mean the standard lense?
<yellabs> yes
<yellabs> do you know ?
<yellabs> any insights ?
<yellabs> LOL
<k1l> i dont know if the standard lense got a specific name?
<k1l> unity home lense?
<k1l> or just "dash"
<yellabs> when i go into /usr/share/unity/lenses
<yellabs> i see some lenses
<yellabs> but none is called hom e
<yellabs> you have got an lens for apps, commands , files etc
<yellabs> but none is the home lens .. i think
<yellabs> every lens hooks into dbus
<yellabs> so in /usr/share/dbus-1/services  i put the file to link to the executable
<yellabs> so i understand a bit about that, but cant figure out the home lens ..
<yellabs> do you have a clue ?
<k1l> i have no clue. but i even dont get what you want to do in first place
<yellabs> ah okey
<yellabs> i will ask in ubuntu-unity thanks
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-12-09
<g0d> DANCE, FUCKER, DANCE.
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-12-14
<Ted> How much is 11899887.20?
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-07
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/meet-pine64-the-world-s-first-15-open-source-gaming-machine-that-runs-android-and-linux-497212.shtml
<lotuspsychje> plugged in 1.5 gig ram in the pentium and lubuntu rocknrolls now :p
<lotuspsychje> it had 2x 100 ram inside by default oO
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotus|P4> whats that package called again to see system specs
<lotus|P4> from terminal
<lotus|P4> ixxi?
<lotus|P4> hey cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> greetings lotus|P4
<lotus|P4> cfhowlett, you remember that packagename for showing system specs from terminal?
<lotus|P4> kinda short name
<cfhowlett> lotus|P4, not off-hand
<lotus|P4> imxi or something
<cfhowlett> lshw??
<lotus|P4> no was installable
<lotus|P4> i have to start writing things down lol
<lotuspsychje> not what i was lookingo for but..
<lotuspsychje> !info sysinfo
<ubot5> sysinfo (source: sysinfo): display computer and system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-9 (vivid), package size 105 kB, installed size 358 kB
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<lordievader> There are many, but you guys were talking about inxi.
<lordievader> !info inxi
<ubot5> inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.16-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 120 kB, installed size 564 kB
<daftykins> guys! i got a delivery! O_O
<OerHeks> oh dear ..
<daftykins> but it was the one placed after the SSD :(
<OerHeks> the smartphonescreen?
<daftykins> nah not even that :(
<OerHeks> catfood?
<daftykins> a nice Bluray set of Battlestar Galactica from amazon :D
<cfhowlett> f/loss catfood?
<OerHeks> chewbacca in 4k?
<cfhowlett> catnip 2.0
<OerHeks> ow no, that is starwars
<daftykins> i never was impressed by star wars ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<cfhowlett> dude, you gotta be careful making such provocative statements in public!
<daftykins> i know :)
<daftykins> hmm i'm checking out the internals of that cheap Lenovo i bought
<lotuspsychje> brb lunch :p
<lotuspsychje> !info inxi
<ubot5> inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.16-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 120 kB, installed size 564 kB
<lotuspsychje> thats what i needed, tnx to history
<daftykins> aww you're too kind, what are we having? :)
<lordievader> daftykins: Anything interesting in that Lenovo?
<daftykins> amusing combo of 1 x 4GB and 1 x 2GB modules for 6GB RAM, a low end basic intel 3xxx series wifi card that is only 1:1 stream
<daftykins> spotting the 1TB seagate HDD also
<lordievader> How much was it?
<daftykins> £200 delivered, a haswell i3 4030u is in there
<lordievader> Not much, indeed/
<lotuspsychje_> hi lordievader
<lordievader> o/
<lotuspsychje> inxi -F is nice
<daftykins> what kind of format output do you get?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: from terminal
<lotuspsychje> want a pastebin?
<daftykins> yes please
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13785125/
<lotuspsychje> colorized from terminal
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Is that system idle?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: what you mean
<lordievader> "System Temperatures: cpu: 68.0C mobo: N/A gpu: 69.0" if <-- is idle it is way high ;)
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: its a netbook and doesnt feel very warm
 * lordievader wonders how hot it will get when stressed
<lotuspsychje> and im not gaming right now indeed
<daftykins> haha, even my amazon page now thinks "umm, something is wrong" about my SSD package :P
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<daftykins> ah well, people to see and places to go - catch you later folks :)
<lotuspsychje> laterz mate
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje
<pauljw> morning everyone :)
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/developers-working-to-get-radio-fm-function-enabled-bq-ubuntu-phones-497236.shtml
<OerHeks> Yes, i was present when some devs dicussed the impotance of the headset plugged in as antenna
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> +r somewhere
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> and the new libreoffice app on phones alive also
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, >>DONT !! dont sudo apt-get install phlipple , it is a nasty addictive 3d puzzle game
<lotuspsychje> !info phlipple
<ubot5> phlipple (source: phlipple): reduce 3D shapes to a single square. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-2 (vivid), package size 35 kB, installed size 142 kB
<OerHeks> i think that one should be ported to touch
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: im still waiting until someone jails terminal use over the phone, so i can install terminal apps :p
<lotuspsychje> so many packages i would love to try
<BluesKaj> odd , I can't get excited over phone apps, some make sense like kde-connect and communication and wifi hotspts, but games and all that other silly stuff on a small screen doesn't do much for me .
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: well im not a big fan of smartphones myself, but ubuntu-phone is very handy for me
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: gmail, browse/lookup stuff,phone,gps
<BluesKaj> I have a cheap alctel , it works fine on the internet etc for info in a pinch, but otherwise it's just a cell phone
<BluesKaj> alcatel even
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: cool@phlipple 3d flapping :p
<OerHeks> :-D
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: stuck!
<lotuspsychje> oops
<OerHeks> ... told ya, nasty
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: the camera is pretty interesting too, always handy to carry where i go
<lotuspsychje> failed! mmmzz
<BluesKaj> yeah , the cameras are cool
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: lol level6 and my head is turning already
<lotuspsychje> xmass theme system76: https://system76.com/laptops/oryx
<OerHeks> does it come with a floppydisc?
<OerHeks> no?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: maybe if you pay 500$
<lotuspsychje> !meerkat
<ubot5> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<lotuspsychje> hmm they stole an ubuntu releasename :p
<lotuspsychje> https://system76.com/desktops/meerkat
<OerHeks> i heard about unity before
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: meaning?
<OerHeks> help, drabber attacked me .. get a piece of my apple
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * lotuspsychje calls steve jobs...
<OerHeks> and he likes banana too ..
<lotuspsychje> weird dog eat banana
<lotuspsychje> but he has a weird boss too :p
<pauljw> lotuspsychje, apparently they weren't the first to steal the name...  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meerkat
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: yeah no patents on species :p
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: high loadin youtubing right now: Sensors:   System Temperatures: cpu: 74.0C mobo: N/A gpu: 74.0
<lotuspsychje> think its not very accurate
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> wb :p
<daftykins> does lm-sensors output match that?
<lordievader> Run stress for half an hour or something if you really want to stress your machine ;)
<daftykins> o hai!
<daftykins> never thought i'd say this...
<daftykins> i have a bunch of opera CDs to rip for someone ¬_¬
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lordievader> :P
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: stress looks nice, didnt know that1 yet
<lordievader> That combined with a 'watch -n 1 sensors' in a tmux is rather usefull ;)
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: lol that shows 67 now
<lordievader> All cores are at 100% utilization?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: no didnt start test yet
<lordievader> :P
<daftykins> my fave to watch dynamic clocks is similar; watch -n 0.1 'grep -i mhz /proc/cpuinfo'
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: wich stresstest you reccomend
<lordievader> I usually use 'stress --cpu <number of cores>
<lordievader> '
<lotuspsychje> stress: info: [2149] dispatching hogs: 2 cpu, 0 io, 0 vm, 0 hdd
<lotuspsychje> here we go
<lotuspsychje> 77°
<daftykins> hmm, i used to use cpuburn
<lotuspsychje> 80°
<daftykins> but you had to run each core instance yourself :(
<lotuspsychje> nice trick watch sensors
<daftykins> so it's still showing you that high temp from sensors? that's definitely not good!
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: does it stress 30min by default?
<lordievader> It runs indefintely.
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: started at 67 idle
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: until it explodes lol?
<daftykins> yeah that's bad too, though
<daftykins> it'll power off if it gets too serious ;)
<lotuspsychje> critical shows 120 here
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: sattelite fixxed yet?
<lotuspsychje> stress got it stable to 80°
<lotuspsychje> now dropping to 70° after stress
<lordievader> Hmm, could be worse. I suppose.
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: nah we dont use it much anyways cause there's another one
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu rescue clinic :p
<Mr_Cyclops> Greetings everyone. Any font lovers here? or may I say, anybody who is finicky for fonts on Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> i love ubuntu in general :p
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: in wich way do you like to discuss about fonts?
<Mr_Cyclops> Umm. Well I've  been on Ubuntu and Fedora desktops for 7 years or so, and never quite liked the way the default bundle comes in
<Mr_Cyclops> I dont like the Sans fonts (old ubuntu distros), and not so much the Ubuntu fonts in the current ones
<Mr_Cyclops> have tried windows fonts, some from fontssquirrel n here n there, never actually got satisfied as I would on a Windows desktop
<Mr_Cyclops> and never want to go back to Windows for any reason
<Mr_Cyclops> long story short which ones do you guys use?
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: you know there is ubuntu-restricted-extras for extra fonts also right?
<Mr_Cyclops> these days I am settling down with Liberation Sans, Luxi Sans and Dax Off Pro (windows)
<lotuspsychje> i like the default ones allright
<Mr_Cyclops> I know ubuntu-restricted-extras, and that repo is installed
<Mr_Cyclops> but didnt know it has a gateway for fonts too?
 * lordievader uses Lucida.
<lotuspsychje> yeah some ppl need verdana on ubuntu
<Mr_Cyclops> hmm did a quick aptitude search on fonts, too many results
<Mr_Cyclops> Can you tell me is there a command to do a repo specific search?
<Mr_Cyclops> as in search for fonts but only by ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: install it, and checkout wich fonts inside
<Mr_Cyclops> okie dokie my friend ... will do :)
<lotuspsychje> closed source stuff inside
<Mr_Cyclops> yeah
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: maybe the libreoffice guys know more font addons aswell?
<Mr_Cyclops> oh yes, I would agree with you
<Mr_Cyclops> and I guess there is a channel libreoffice?
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: certanly
<Mr_Cyclops> :)
<lotuspsychje> im happy with monspace 12 in hexchat
<lotuspsychje> monospace
<OerHeks> ubuntu font is tretty for my eyes
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> wh complains about too may fonts.. not so much the Ubuntu fonts in the current ones + a quick aptitude search on fonts, too many results  ... troll
<lotuspsychje> :p
<OerHeks> next complaint: they are free of charge?
 * OerHeks grumbles
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<OerHeks> oh no, this one:  i want to register
<OerHeks> :-D
<lotuspsychje> who needs windows fonts on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> thats like a w10 theme on ubuntu
<OerHeks> some crappy software wants it
<lotuspsychje> ioria: 40 users!!! you have won the first price: http://static1.squarespace.com/static/52c4e8d4e4b0cf91c44b3511/t/54f8ae02e4b0ffd48a8308cf/1425583621258/?format=300w
<ioria> yuppi
<ioria> oh... that's wonderful !!!
<lotuspsychje> you can carry it yourself also
<ioria> may i rotate it, so can be  a stool ?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> and from me a free walking tour to the netherlands
<lotuspsychje> hahaha
<ioria> good....
<lotuspsychje> 2000km of fun!
<lotuspsychje> to a rainy country
<OerHeks> incl free rain, lots of benches and if you are clever, go for ICT asylum with free house & pocketmoney
<ioria> Van G. , Rem, and many others ....
<ioria> lotuspsychje, you looks like him ? https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rembrandt#/media/File:Self-portrait_at_34_by_Rembrandt.jpg
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ioria> ^_*
<MonkeyDust> one last vivid upgrade, before eol
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust:  40 users!!! you have won the first price: http://static1.squarespace.com/static/52c4e8d4e4b0cf91c44b3511/t/54f8ae02e4b0ffd48a8308cf/1425583621258/?format=300w
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys movietime
<pauljw> dinner time, biab...
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-08
<daftykins> that nicomachus is so sensitive.
<SeriouslyLaugh> everyone's fighting their own battle :\
<daftykins> did you see that one though? just flips out and rage parts again over nothing
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah
<daftykins> this is how i see it: "either give me the exact answer on a silver platter or i'm going to get upset"
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah, people tend to expect a path to the solution instead of spending the time to investigate options
<daftykins> they were right there on the links...
<SeriouslyLaugh> the worst is when you offer help on something and it doesn't work, then they come back to you like it's your job to offer another option
<daftykins> the first involved adding a single config line, so could have been tested in 5 seconds
<SeriouslyLaugh> that really irks me
<daftykins> haha yeah looking up with puppy eyes
<SeriouslyLaugh> more like arms crossed
<daftykins> well that's common given the usual beginner atmosphere in there
<SeriouslyLaugh> hm yeah it seems to be a theme
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-5-features-new-default-font-wayland-session-legacy-tray-icons-support-video-497275.shtml
<lotuspsychje> morning
<lotuspsychje> looks like the #gamingonlinux channel is pretty buys
<lotuspsychje> busy
<lotuspsychje> !find 358.16
<ubot5> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:
<lotuspsychje> hey cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> hidiho lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: did you hear something on the ops yet?
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<OerHeks> :-)
<lotuspsychje> hi OerHeks
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, no word.  I suspect I'm not worthy as I have been known to be concise to the point of rudeness - or so I'm told.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<OerHeks> hi lotus BluesKaj cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> greetings OerHeks
<OerHeks> you, rude, cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> shocking, isn't it?
<OerHeks> why, did you say goodbye twice?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: they dint mention that? thats your idea of it?
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje, OerHeks, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, I have heard exactly NOTHING, but one of the ops informed me thus during a PM
<lotuspsychje> ic
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: news for you? http://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-5-features-new-default-font-wayland-session-legacy-tray-icons-support-video-497275.shtml
<lotuspsychje> the #gamingonlinux channel is pretty cool too, alot of interesting grafix discussions
<lotuspsychje> handy for support
<lotuspsychje> another fav added :p
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys coffee + cake
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, well , I remain cautiously optimistic that 5.5 will increase my enthusiasm for the plasma desktop
<daftykins> afternoon all o/
<daftykins> EriC^^: wb o/
<EriC^^> ty daftykins
<daftykins> ripping music CDs of opera is the hardest thing i think i've ripped... the naming is impossible :D
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> what are the names like?
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2gmb5of13wi6avz/IMG_20151208_132952.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> there's an example of a set of choices before you even get to all the italian track names D:
<daftykins> it's like... ok so it's Verdi... but then it's actually an orchestra performing it headed by this guy... then there are 3 main names above performing presumably... argh!
<daftykins> i'm used to Artist, Album Name, Year, track titles... done ;)
<EriC^^> yikes
<EriC^^> yeah
<daftykins> this classical stuff is really quiet on the CDs too, i'm having to crank my speakers to hear it
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> ah another glorious Patch Tuesday ^_^
<daftykins> lets see if Microsoft can avoid releasing one that ruins my clients systems today... ;)
<EriC^^> did they release the big patch yet?
<daftykins> which one is that?
<EriC^^> you said they had a major patch coming out a couple weeks ago
<daftykins> oh possibly the autumn build of Windows 10, yeah build 10586 is out
<EriC^^> i think you said it was what windows was supposed to be when it released
<daftykins> yeah that's the one :)
<EriC^^> cool
<daftykins> it's a bit of a mess right now, anyone that uses disk encryption (Windows' BitLocker) can't clean install from the new media, as it'll not let them use that function... so if you use it you have to install from 10240 build media, then upgrade
<daftykins> i don't know anyone that does, though...
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> i saw a thread yesterday about win10 editing some bios stuff causing dell pc's to show blank screens on starting up
<daftykins> i've been playing with this Microsoft Surface Pro 4, but i really can't take it seriously as any kind of productive device - it's just a glorified tablet toy really :(
<EriC^^> ah
<daftykins> ah i've not heard about that one
<BluesKaj> odd I just ran windows 10 update , nothing except the windows defender updated which is std
<EriC^^> it must have updated earlier by itself i guess
<EriC^^> check the build code maybe
<daftykins> yeah patch tuesday only occurs at 9am pacific standard time, which is 6pm for me here in GMT/UTC 0
<daftykins> have to wait for the folks in Seattle to wake up you see ;)
<EriC^^> oh
<daftykins> BluesKaj: yeah if you run 'cmd' it'll show 10586 if you're already on the autumn build update aka version '1511'
<BluesKaj> daftykins, I am on 15/11
<daftykins> ah right
<daftykins> yep only... 4hrs ish to go then ;)
<BluesKaj> ok then it's too early for everyone then
<EriC^^> i found a cool pastebin recently
<BluesKaj> it'll be noon here
<EriC^^> echo bla | nc cwillu.com 10101
<daftykins> EriC^^: my brain can't handle another! XD
<EriC^^> the cool part is that it returns cwillu.com/<ip>/1
<daftykins> ooh, our users could cry over that for privacy reasons though
<EriC^^> and you can click to view all pastes, so whenever a user pastes, he doesn't have to give the new paste link
<EriC^^> and all the pastes are on the same page and stuff
<EriC^^> yeah, i thought it would be pretty cool if it could auto update somehow whenever he typed a command
<EriC^^> so i came up with this, script -f /tmp/bla , and then in another terminal tail -f /tmp/bla | nc cwillu.com 10101
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> you get a real time view of his terminal, even if he doesn't press enter on a command
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> typos in realtime :O
<EriC^^> haha yeah
<daftykins> that guy from California i helped set up a web server VM the other day, he'd come back to me "nope that didn't work"
<daftykins> <me> err, did you typo...
<daftykins> "yes"
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> yesterday somebody typed sudo parted -|
<daftykins> oof :D
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> waaaaah the ripping software on my remote PC sends a horrible beep when complete
<daftykins> that was a surprise :)
<EriC^^> hehe
<daftykins> there's something powerful about some of this classical stuff being so old and yet still so moving today, long after the composers have passed
<daftykins> what a legacy :O
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> they're very powerful and stuff
<EriC^^> beethoven was practically deaf when he made the 9th symphony :o
<daftykins> mmm i should get more into classical, i've never really explored it
<daftykins> i was just playing this from one of these CDs (they're not mine, just doing it for a client) because it sounds so good
<daftykins> Pietro Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana- Intermezzo
<cfhowlett> daftykins, willia tell & 1812 overtures.
<cfhowlett> willia
<cfhowlett> william
 * EriC^^ listening on youtube
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> pretty soothing
<daftykins> Mascagni one? takes until about 1.5 mins to get to the bit i recognised
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> man imagine the times these guys lived in
<daftykins> i don't think i can, too much of my life revolves around tech
<EriC^^> i was just picturing the titanic
<daftykins> oh yeah that was around 1908ish wasn't it?
<EriC^^> haha yeah
<BluesKaj> I inheritedmost of  my parent's classical record collection and some of the vinyl is still good shape ... I put Tsaikovsky on the the turnatable now and then to bring back memories of my childhood :-)
<daftykins> oh wow i didn't even notice autoplay skipped on... i really can't stand youtube's autoplay! i clear my browser cache regularly and so it never stays off :(
<daftykins> BluesKaj: that's neat :D
<BluesKaj> the 1812 overture is tour de force recording even today
<BluesKaj> I'm still partial to vinyl when it come sto music
<BluesKaj> classical music actually
<daftykins> i've never heard any as it goes
<BluesKaj> daftykins, go to a music store that sells vinyl and will demo an analog recording, I'm sure you'll understand why vinyl music lovers believe that analog brings the listener closer to the music and the spirit it was recorded in.
<daftykins> mmm unfortunately i believe that's too subjective to the system used there, vs. my own
<daftykins> what if theirs is worse or better, for example
<daftykins> but no such place exists on my island, even
<BluesKaj> of course it's subjective
<BluesKaj> music isn't meant to objective, it's objective only to the critics
<BluesKaj> to be
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: did you mean the music was sound more distorted on the analog one?
<EriC^^> *would
<BluesKaj> anyway that's my take on it
<daftykins> perhaps it was a bad choice of word, my point is that my frame of reference is my own setup
<BluesKaj> EriC^^, perhaps a lttle more harmoniuc distortion , but it's usually quite low and not as objectionable to the ear as intermodulation distortion etc
<EriC^^> yeah that's what i meant, that it'll sound like when it was recorded
<EriC^^> so you get what the artist was hearing when he was making it
<EriC^^> and the atmosphere of the song
<BluesKaj> digital adds that upper frequency edgy sound that most vinyl lovers  don't like
<daftykins> i need to source a new sub as the one on my TV setup is going wrong :/
<daftykins> in fact i'm going to call someone i know about it
<BluesKaj> mostly to do with sample rate artifacts
<BluesKaj> EriC^^, you got it
<BluesKaj> my old subwoofer is showing it's age ..using my mains full range instead ...more articulate bass
<BluesKaj> bbl
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> i'm getting hungry :O
<daftykins> me too, only had a roll and a cup of tea so far, time to hunt for more :)
<daftykins> ugh this next double CD has no info from online available ;_;
<EriC^^> :)
<EriC^^> hehe
<daftykins> hmm termbin isn't working today
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> nc cwillu.com 10101 :D
<daftykins> how do people hose their systems so badly D:
<daftykins> < CoreM_> ANY STUPID HERE ?
<daftykins> that's a classic
<EriC^^> lol yeah
<daftykins> xpistos is really trying my patience :(
<EriC^^> people have some odd requests sometimes
<OerHeks>  more demand style
<EriC^^> i'm hungry again
<EriC^^> :O
<daftykins> that guy isn't even understanding these errors at all.
<OerHeks> daftykins, i don't believe this guy, in this paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/13826351/   linux-headers-generic-pae              3.2.0.94.108                            Generic Linux kernel headers is installed
<OerHeks> so what is really going on?
<daftykins> it's a right mess XD
<daftykins> i shouldn't have said to remove the newer headers packages when reclaiming inodes, in the original problem
<daftykins> it's motaka! everyone hide!
<EriC^^> there should be some how to setup a web development server online
<daftykins> yeah a good VPS
<daftykins> halloween has passed, you cannot be ubuntu touch!
<EriC^^> haha
<lotuspsychje> good evening guys
<daftykins> heya!
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-phones-spotted-in-a-store-in-germany-at-just-1-with-contract-497189.shtml
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^ :p
<daftykins> :O
<daftykins> i just heard mozilla are killing firefoxOS
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: indeed: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Mozilla-Stops-Firefox-OS
<lotuspsychje> all those seird os, i dont like them anyway
<lotuspsychje> chromeos firefoxos,..
<daftykins> yeah, i think there are enough out there already on mobile
<lotuspsychje> #gamingonlinux is really usefull, alot of grafix discussions :p
<EriC^^> i always ask which laptop is this when the proverbial hits the fan
<EriC^^> but i've not written any of them down, haha
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> i need to make a "do not buy" list of laptops
<EriC^^> it seems the home-built pc's have these issues
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ive installed trusty on more then 70 boxes, they all working nicely
<EriC^^> uefi?
<lotuspsychje> yeah many
<daftykins> yeah a lot of the custom built stuff have bad EFI implementations i think
<lotuspsychje> but all singleboot
<EriC^^> yeah i think so too daftykins
<lotuspsychje> i never do dualboots
<lotuspsychje> i warn my users in advance
<daftykins> when Rene went to remove Windows and put ubuntu on, i don't think the install did enough to nuke all traces of Windows - i like to wipe it with dd first and reboot again
<daftykins> might be all in my mind, but i do it even when i'm wiping a factory 8.1 install and putting 10 on :)
<daftykins> i see holding down shift when clicking start -> power icon -> shutdown ; works reliably for one-time hybrid shutdown disabling, so it shuts down properly ^_^ (Windows 10)
<EriC^^> i think that'd be useful for mbr, sometimes you can have stuff that won't allow grub to install too
<daftykins> "nuke it from orbit - it's the only way to be sure" - Lt. Ripley, "Aliens"
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> like anti-mbr tampering software
<EriC^^> haha
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykins> a while back a friend asked for me to buy a cheap laptop for his grandmother, then reinstall the stock windows 8 with windows 7...
<daftykins> no matter what i did, i couldn't get this thing booting a USB flash drive with CSM enabled, just wouldn't go... (there was a reason a legacy install of 7 was preferable over an EFI one)
<daftykins> eventually i got bored and threw a DVD of 7 in... booted up straight away =|
<EriC^^> hah! :D
<EriC^^> i don't know what the deal is with Rene 's uefi though, i think the bios is just mean
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i didn't catch which make of laptop it is?
<EriC^^> it's supposed to look at the uefi list, and boot whatever file is there first in the order, but it wont
<EriC^^> acer predator
<daftykins> oh dear, the acers are the #1 suspects for showing more options when a supervisor password is entered from what i remember
<daftykins> that sounds like a silly gaming model XD
<EriC^^> daftykins: do you think Rene should enter a supervisor password?
<EriC^^> secureboot is disabled
<daftykins> i've not been followingly closely to be honest
<daftykins> since it's not long since installed i'd probably do a Lt. Ripley as above
<daftykins> as much as it's giving up
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-cuda
<ubot5> Package nvidia-cuda does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> !find cuda
<ubot5> Found: boinc-nvidia-cuda, libcuda1-331, libcuda1-331-updates, libcudart6.5, nvidia-cuda-dev, nvidia-cuda-doc, nvidia-cuda-gdb, nvidia-cuda-toolkit, python-pycuda-doc, libcuda1-304 (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cuda&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-cuda-toolkit trusty
<ubot5> nvidia-cuda-toolkit (source: nvidia-cuda-toolkit): NVIDIA CUDA toolkit. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 5.5.22-3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 14898 kB, installed size 39556 kB
<daftykins> user screenshots an empty folder
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> whats inside?? :p
<lotuspsychje> anything usefull?
<daftykins> omg it's the answer to why the xubuntu session isn't working! :D
<daftykins> if only i could read it :S
<daftykins> lotus, do you speak blank?
<lotuspsychje> lolll
<lotuspsychje> look at the error i deleted!
<daftykins> g'night folks \o
<EriC^^> nighty night
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: IRT Rene___ would it not behoove us to purge the old drive before 'autoinstall' ?
<EriC^^> i think Rene has the default one
<EriC^^> wont hurt though
<EriC^^> installing the headers is important though, sometimes nvidia doesn't work right without them installed
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Very true ! Got to have the headers to build the driver .
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-09
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: \O . Welcome back on. Slow right now .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: hey mate, ill sneak in slow too, insomnia here :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: K. I am considering UNsomnia .
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: im idling #gamingonlinux lately, alot of usefull linux grafix realtime discussions there
<lotuspsychje> nice for support
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Yeah, Never can tell where ya might pick up a nice tid-bit . It all adds to the store, huh .
<lotuspsychje> yeppers
<lotuspsychje> well those guys always discuss latest, so pretty usefull nvidia/amdgpu
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: We ever get the fix into the repo for 15.10 FGLRX ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: alot of black screens still and reboot trouble on latest nvidia on wily...
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: i even had a guy on wily with usb booting never able to F6 nomodeset, trusty= no issues
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: morning mate :p
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: alot of nasty things going on in 15.04 and 15.10
<lotuspsychje> hi SeriouslyLaugh
<SeriouslyLaugh> ahoy lotuspsychje
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: systemd. I guess, not so compatable in ALL respects .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: i had a guy with 250% power consumption on nvidia 358.16 aswell on wily yesterday
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Now that is a driver being a pig talking to the kernel !
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yeah i wonder what future devs hold for us...systemd, mir,wayland,unity8...will this all resist the real field?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: The times are achange'n . Everyone wants more faster .
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<SeriouslyLaugh> when someone joins irc, quits, then joins using what i think is a mask
<SeriouslyLaugh> do they not know that the first time they joined their IP was exposed?
<SeriouslyLaugh> tom joins at 127.0.0.1
<SeriouslyLaugh> tom quit
<SeriouslyLaugh> tom joins at mask/mask/mask
<lotuspsychje> SeriouslyLaugh: yeah freenode reveals ip's easy :p
<lotuspsychje> gor this network, thats a good thing
<lotuspsychje> for
<SeriouslyLaugh> kinda defeats the purpose of having a cloak or whatever it is
<lotuspsychje> an ircd server can be setup with auto ip hiding aswell
<Wkk> Hello everyone
<SeriouslyLaugh> !cookie | lotuspsychje
<ubot5> lotuspsychje: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<SeriouslyLaugh> that sounds really too sarcastic
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^ :p
<lotuspsychje> all ok mate?
<EriC^^> yeah thanks, you?
<lotuspsychje> great tnx
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: morning
<cfhowlett> hey hey
<daftykins> morning team o/
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<daftykins> i have deliveries \o/
<EriC^^> morning daftykins
<lotuspsychje> yayyy
<lotuspsychje> ssd time!
<daftykins> nope, i think that one's definitely lost now
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<daftykins> got a 24 port patch panel though, for a client
<daftykins> big house to wire up with lovely cable :D
<daftykins> hmm i wonder if termbin is alive again today
<cfhowlett> trying now ...
<EriC^^> seems dead
<cfhowlett> yep
<daftykins> i think we've all killed it by using it so much ;)
<daftykins> the hoster must be like "where is this all coming from!?"
<lotuspsychje> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1781707328/swyo-play-your-pc-games-anywhere
<lotuspsychje> check this project out guys
<lotuspsychje> not so far away from my idea of linux gaming on sort of virtual deamon-tools like app running on any Os right?
<daftykins> you know, every one of those companies that started up and tried to do streaming gaming from data centres to your home, failed.
<daftykins> if it's just around the house, then that would be ok - for example i play my xbox one from up here on my desktop PC sometimes, over glorious gigabit wired LAN
<daftykins> even then you can't use that for anything competitive - just single player stuff really
<lotuspsychje> something amazing will happen soon i can feel it :p
 * daftykins spots mrs.lotus making lunch
<daftykins> you're right :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<EriC^^> i just farted
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> does that count? :p
<daftykins> ugh, so my file servers' optical drive is playing up, i need to take it out and clean the lens maybe
<lotuspsychje> smells amazing already
<daftykins> hmm wow my vmware setup has broken
<daftykins> interesting, my wired NIC lost the vmware bridging service, all fixed
<lotuspsychje> good day to all bbl :p
<daftykins> \o
<lotuspsychje> dont do anything lotus wouldnt do
<daftykins> the sun is on one of my screens and shows all the dust :(
<lotuspsychje> thats nasty daftykins  :p
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<OerHeks> hey hey
<daftykins> \o
<BluesKaj> Hi OerHeks, found a workaround for my 90 sec boot delay .  It seems systemd was search for my swap partition but had some bug where there was a 90 sec delay mounting it , so I remobed it from fstan and voila!, no more delay
<BluesKaj> fstab even
<OerHeks> Ehh? was that swap missing or changed?
<BluesKaj> I had the swap rntry set in fstab...removing the fstab entry solved my problem, just had to turn swapom in gparted and it's back on.
<BluesKaj> entry
<daftykins> ah har
<daftykins> weird it wasn't on
<OerHeks> nasty little bugger, that swap
<BluesKaj> it was on the before I removed the fstab entry
<OerHeks> Just come back from my mom, she has left the pc running since i left a few days ago: ".. but you do that too!"
<OerHeks> ( she loves the puppy picture as background )
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: must be a wrong uuid
<EriC^^> are you on 15.10?
<BluesKaj> the uuid was correct and I'm on 16.04
<EriC^^> i think 15.04+ use encrypted swap
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu
<daftykins> *rolleyes*
<BluesKaj> fun
<BluesKaj> might be using a translator
<daftykins> nah just illiterate ;)
<BluesKaj> most translators are illiterate :-)
<OerHeks> \o/ i am dumb
<daftykins> they'd not give typos though
<OerHeks> and happy now
<OerHeks> yeah BluesKaj, go put a wig between :-D
<BluesKaj> we got rid of the pita
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-is-getting-a-big-plymouth-boot-splash-upgrade-after-7-years-497364.shtml
<daftykins> purge it ;D
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> i liked lilo :p
<lotuspsychje> text booting is nice
<lotuspsychje> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje, seems the bootlist is enabled by default in kubuntu 16.04 even tho i have the boot diagnostic disabled in the BIOS
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: you mean quiet splash off?
<BluesKaj> not that it matters so much , just a curious action
<lotuspsychje> ive edited permament quiet splash disabled for textboot, as i like it
<BluesKaj> I don't recall editing the quiet splash line , but I'll check
<lotuspsychje> see if its ""
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: we had some users having xenial issues in virtualbox aswell
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: menu dissapearing in gnome fallback, and one user cant login to unity8 after install, both from virtualbox
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, yeah quiet splash was missing , re-entered it ...strange
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: very weird it would do on its own like that
<BluesKaj> no VM here, jsut na regular install
<lotuspsychje> yeah me too physical
<lotuspsychje> i dont like virtual stuff :p
<BluesKaj> brb, gonna test
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> lets hope he update-grub
<BluesKaj> ok , fixed
<lotuspsychje> : )
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: also xenial users with firefox high cpu load
<BluesKaj> in that article you posted about plymouth , fast ssds don't show plymouth but It was visiable fore about 5 secs here, probly my old and slow amd 5200+ cpu
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> yeah really depends ssd brand also
<lotuspsychje> and how much services at startup enabled
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: wich brand you have?
<BluesKaj> just the defaullts minus some that i don't need like tablet and powerdaemons rtc
<BluesKaj> etc
<BluesKaj> Samsung EVO 850 256 Gb ssd
<lotuspsychje> i try disable alot
<lotuspsychje> cool
<BluesKaj> boot time is around 20 secs or so now
<lotuspsychje> nice nice
<BluesKaj> much better
<lotuspsychje> got preload installed also?
<BluesKaj> don't think so
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | BluesKaj handy
<ubot5> BluesKaj handy: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<lotuspsychje> swappiness to 10 is also reccomended on ssd
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: http://tinyurl.com/ctk2vbu
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: and add relatime to fstab line
<BluesKaj>  I have 9.5G swap
<lotuspsychje> wow :p
<lotuspsychje> bbl souper
<pauljw> morning
<daftykins> heya o/
<pauljw> :)
<BluesKaj> morning pauljw
<daftykins> had to ignore John due to PM spam.
<daftykins> ugh
<pauljw> geez
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> brb, still fooling with ssd preload settings
<daftykins> TJ-: welcome back o/
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/u47k6di56j0n2hv/IMG_20151209_154957.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> hrmm just took apart this ageing optical drive from in my server
<daftykins> i think it's dead, Jim
 * TJ- waves
<TJ-> I'm trying to replace a rare blown MOSFET on a mobo, and I'm terrible at working out what counts as an equivalent part.
<daftykins> ah har
<daftykins> i managed to identify one on a laptop that blew a bit ago :>
<TJ-> I have the original datasheet but this side of analogue electronics is fuzzy to me, not sure which parameters I can afford to vary and still be in the correct range.
<daftykins> i think there might be a capable person in #ubuntu-uk
<TJ-> I've asked in ##electronics but basically got told 'match the parametrics' which is the bit I'm crap at :D
<TJ-> So, I'm trawling Farnell some more to figure it out - about time I learned this stuff I guess
<daftykins> i wasn't sure if it was yourself or someone else that told me they're not particularly friendly ;)
<TJ-> not me that I recall
<daftykins> oof this drive is painfully slow and is emitting sounds that seem like ticking
<TJ-> Generally I'd found it a pretty useful channel for 2nd opinions
<daftykins> i think it's just ready for the rubbish heap
<TJ-> sounds like the focus mechanism is having problems
<daftykins> it's been reporting errors when ripping audio CDs, which aren't there in another drive
<TJ-> usually you can see the head being moved up/down toward/away from the optical surface as it tries to find focus. The other issue could be it can't find 'track-0' position and the servo is retrying
<daftykins> so that'd make sense
<daftykins> i think you're right first time as it's still progressing, just very slowly
<daftykins> 5 mins to go over a single audio track
<daftykins> albeit 10 mins long
<TJ-> I've found that once drives start to go off, it shows up as an inability to read discs written from that device on any other, like only that device can do the same focus
<TJ-> sometimes its as simple as wiping the lens with a cotton bud dipped in IPA
<daftykins> ah i foolishly didn't go that far, but i did blow on it :D
<BluesKaj> like the old cd players that attracted dust on the lens
<TJ-> that is a good substitute - but it won't shift the effects of humidty/condensation+dust that sticks
<TJ-> I still keep an 'old fashioned' head cleaner that has little brushes fitted to the optical surface for cleaning the heads
<daftykins> hehe :D
<daftykins> wouldn't hurt to take it apart again and have another go, it seems a lot worse now
<TJ-> You broked it :D
<daftykins> XD
<TJ-> It needs either TLC, or a hammer threat
<daftykins> it was already pretty bad
<daftykins> actually it's not reading errors anymore
<daftykins> or that might've been a later track, i'll have to wait a bit and see
<BluesKaj> wonder how dust gets into a hdd that is so sealed
<TJ-> I needed an external DVD drive recently but I'd taken all my 'unwanted' parts to the scrap yard last year; I always regret doing a clear-out later
<daftykins> HDDs aren't sealed though :)
<TJ-> They have a breather hole if they're air-filled. Not so for argon/helium drives of course
<OerHeks> metal-dust?
<daftykins> i'd be a bit nervous about buying one of those helium drives
<TJ-> Why? it'll only make you sound like dafty duck  instead :)
<daftykins> i don't know, the technology just sounds like such a stretch
<TJ-> What were those IBM drives, new tech around 2001, that ended up literally losing the entire surface coating so the platters ended up transparent? That was terrible data loss
<BluesKaj> daftykins, look quite sealed up to me
<daftykins> they usually have breather holes in them
<TJ-> the reason for a gas other than air is less resistance to the heads so they float closer and more stable
<daftykins> IBM Deskstar aka Deathstar :)
<TJ-> No, don't think it was those, although they did die badly. Maybe I'm confused but I think they were 'special' enterprise drives
<daftykins> come to think of it the Deskstars were more the dreaded click of death
<TJ-> yes, it was the Deskstar too - Glass platters
<TJ-> I have a few of those around the place; love mounting them on the wall with their tops off as clocks :)
<TJ-> Yes, you're correct, it was those GXP drives
<TJ-> "The drives were known for an unusually high rate of head crashes, due to the magnetic coating soon beginning to loosen and sprinkle off from the platters, creating dust in the hard disk array and leading to crashes over large areas of the platters."
<TJ-> oh, the 1 equivalent MOSFET I find on Farnell... "No Longer Manufactured"
<daftykins> doh!
<TJ-> but amazingly, search including description on eBay, find an Italian supplier of 1 that says "substiute for AP3310H" ... and Farnell has thousands of them. Score!
<daftykins> wow, our local UPS rep snuck in a delivery missed note at 1:40pm, i heard nothing
<TJ-> hahaha, silent but deadly, brought to you by UPS!
<daftykins> nothing worse than a hit and run courier!
<daftykins> i picked up a cheap TP-Link router for a friend who shares a single 20/1 megabit ADSL2 connection in a rented property over here
<daftykins> the current router gives 60% packet loss to google UK :S
<TJ-> is that due to a bad SnR on the line?
<daftykins> doubt it, the Thomson TG585 is seriously terrible :)
<daftykins> unfortunately i had to go blind as the router was passworded by the landlord
<daftykins> but being cabled in and trying a few things it was obvious it was a very, very sick device
<TJ-> sometimes having a different chipset maker in the CPE to the DSLAM can cause such issues
<daftykins> well that model was the ISP supplied one
<daftykins> it'd be quite the monumental fail if it were :)
<TJ-> does the ISP control the last-mile? the DSLAM is owned by the CO/Exchange operator?
<TJ-> It can make a 4-6db difference in some situations
<daftykins> whole island is one main telco + ISP yep
<TJ-> Historically, Alcatel Thomson was the best equipment, we used to swear by Speedtouch devices
<daftykins> they've taken a really big dive :(
<daftykins> the ones my ISP puts out are all by their latest name, Technicolor... all particularly poor
<TJ-> going for lowest cost probably?
<daftykins> no doubt, yeah - they got bought out by a Bahrain company a while back
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> <ubuntu-mate> I bought over 10.000 dollar system 76 computer
<lotuspsychje> wow...
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: As the song says " I can only imagine " !
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: what a ripoff...
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I take that with several graons of salt .. sure to be an exaggeration . Else, wow what a power bill to support that power supply !
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: weird layout from faluce, 2 intel cards??
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Maybe, could be a dual head on the card ? - Think I have seen one other similar (?) .
<lotuspsychje> cant recall anything like that
<lotuspsychje> !info i965-va-driver
<ubot5> i965-va-driver (source: intel-vaapi-driver): VAAPI driver for Intel G45 & HD Graphics family. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-1 (vivid), package size 237 kB, installed size 1797 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: maybe this one for faluce Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Ouch .. did I just mess up ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: im not sure either mate, experimental guess :p
<lotuspsychje> didnt see that card before
<Bashing-om> Well, I guess we can find out .. let her rip, and we can purge, and install intel-vaapi-driver . Live and learn, huh .
<lotuspsychje> indeed
<lotuspsychje> !info intel-linux-graphics-installer
<ubot5> Package intel-linux-graphics-installer does not exist in vivid
<Bashing-om> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1493888
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1493888 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu Wily) "FGLRX incompatible with gcc 5" [High,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> that new R9 again, always troubles
<lotuspsychje> he came here yesterday on trusty also, with same issues
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: R9 is supposedly also fixed . Humm .. I can direct him to one of the R9 testers .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: sure
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: usefull link? http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/linux
<Bashing-om> look'n .. at http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/linux .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: seems like that new crimson amd prop drivers right?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Yeah; I would think .. Supposedly AMD is now working cloeely with our people to get us their driver support .
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubot5> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.99.917-1~exp1ubuntu2.2 (vivid), package size 716 kB, installed size 3341 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386)
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: whats command again to see dependecies for a package
<lotuspsychje> dpkg something
<JanC> I'd suggest be careful with the VAAPI driver; I have pretty bad experiences with that...
<lotuspsychje> JanC: ok tnx
<JanC> especially on GStreamer-based apps (not sure if other apps have the same issues)
<lotuspsychje> JanC: but we just had a users with weird intel dual card
<JanC> but with GStreamer apps enabling he gstreamer vaapi driver has always resulted in not being able to seek inside videos anymore
<JanC> I haven't really investigated deeply though
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ubuntu-desktop shows in seahorse dependecies, ill keep off :p
<lotuspsychje> hey MonkeyDust
<OerHeks> i am not even sure there is an alternative
<MonkeyDust> what package is nm-tool part of?
<MonkeyDust> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: network-manager?
<MonkeyDust> ok, tnx
<JanC> (the intel vaapi driver is supposed to do hardware-assisted video decoding, but if you can't seek that's quite useless)
<MonkeyDust> it's for my lxc container
<lotuspsychje> !info nm-tool
<ubot5> Package nm-tool does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> !nm-tool trusty
<lotuspsychje> !info nm-tool trusty
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  installing, had to use sudo apt update --fix-missing, tho
<ubot5> Package nm-tool does not exist in trusty
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: seems like they removed it from 15.04 +
<JanC> nmcli ?
<lotuspsychje> !info nmcli
<ubot5> Package nmcli does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> !info nm-cli
<ubot5> Package nm-cli does not exist in vivid
<JanC> it's not a package but a command  :)
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> yeah man nmcli works
<JanC> it's in the 'network-manager' package
<JanC> says: dpkg -S `which nmcli`
<lotuspsychje> its grafix support night again :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: :) Are we having fun, now ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: hehe
<MonkeyDust> !info network-manager
<ubot5> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.10.0-4ubuntu15.3 (vivid), package size 788 kB, installed size 3188 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  no, you were right, nm-tool is part of network-manager
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: yeah but ive read 15.04+ its not part anymore
<MonkeyDust> virtual machine to the rescue, for answers!
<lotuspsychje> :p:p
<Opcode90> ok, i was just saying how much i liked the ubunta interface and how fast it loaded was quickly redirected here
<Opcode90> lmao
<Opcode90> such a strict scientific community perhaps im underdressed
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  true, it's no longer there in 15.10, pity
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: hope you can find what your trying :p
<lotuspsychje> ok nite nite guys
<brodude> Hey guys! Should I install ubuntu on my macbook pro? Is that a smart thing to do? :D
<JanC> I think nm-tool was a 3rd party tool before nmcli existed?
<JanC> http://askubuntu.com/questions/617067/why-nm-tool-is-no-longer-available-in-ubuntu-15-04
<JanC> so maybe not 3rd-party
<JanC> and there also is nmtui?
<Bashing-om> Opcode90: Thing is that #ubuntu is THE support channel, and it is some kind of busy . Anything off-topic there is a major detraction from us keeping up with support . Why there exist several other discussion channels .
<Opcode90> I got that right away, same way in vmware
<Opcode90> which brought me first to irc
<Opcode90> so i came here
<Opcode90> got out of the way
<Opcode90> not sure how loose or tight it is here even
<Opcode90> all of freenode to me is a blessing, no messing around straight to the point
<Opcode90> See it would be off topic probably for me to say
<Opcode90> im using vmware right now, on my other box, installed my licensed 8.1 windows and activated the guest client under it and upgrading it to Windows 10 just so i can write down my permanent prodcut code.
<Opcode90> as it has to do with vmware and windows and nothing to do with ubuntu
<Opcode90> truth is, i want to learn it all
<Opcode90> i spent couple weeks on ubuntu server AWS Amazon free for one year
<Opcode90> until one evenining i couldnt access my VPC, i though well all night i couldnt so next day it pops up just fine
<Opcode90> so i deleted the default VPC
<Opcode90> sayin ill undo everything i did and start over
<Opcode90> turns out
<Opcode90> on Amazon Ubuntu AWS VPC , only tech support can recreate the default VPC
<Opcode90> You can create your own VPC but without Amazons default VPC it will fail in certain regions
<Opcode90> there is no TECH SUPPORT not even email to Amazon AWS
<Opcode90> without paying 49.99 or so a month
<Opcode90> so i said to myself, let me cancel the service
<Opcode90> I found a much more friendly service on Digital Ocean.
<Opcode90> I installed Ubuntu server, installed ZNC and psyBnc to compare
<Opcode90> being new to all of this
<Opcode90> but then realized
<Opcode90> neither hide your host unless you have a VHOST
<Opcode90> so after learning alot of command line commands as they recommend no GUI for Ubuntu servers because they are security risks
<Opcode90> I went with Kirenet.com but be sure not to use the web one get yourself a shell.
<Opcode90> The Web one sounds like it supports Vhost but does not.
<JanC> so how much do you pay for your VPS now?  :)
<Opcode90> I cancelled AWS AMazon and Cancelled Digital Ocean and I pay 5.50 a month on Kirenet.com for shell and VHost
<Opcode90> I must say though I really liked Digital Ocean for simplicity
<JanC> you can get a VPS + reverse DNS (which I guess is what you mean by "vhost") for 4.64 euro at my hoster  ;)
<Opcode90> and although for maybe big companies AWS Amazon may have more options it makes its money off tech support contracts
<Opcode90> yes i understand somewhat unclearly but that Vhost is a reverse DNS
<Opcode90> maybe I pay to much but i have to be done with the thing
<Opcode90> i have other goals
<JanC> you need your own domain name for a non-default reverse DNS though
<Opcode90> ya so that means buying a domain name then paying for ever dns right?
<Opcode90> reverse dns right?
<JanC> and the easiest way to hide your IP address is just to register your account with Freenode and ask for a cloak  ;)
<Opcode90> thats a tighnite group
<Opcode90> that means hoops
<Opcode90> ive read about that
<Opcode90> and cloak is not unbreakable they all tell me
<Opcode90> even if you get past my anything, vhost, all you'll find is kirenet.com
<JanC> reverse DNS is easier to get your IP address than a cloak
<JanC> or at least as easy
<Opcode90> well that reverse DNS doesnt belong to me
<Opcode90> so all they will get is kirenet.com's
<Opcode90> i bounce off a server
<Opcode90> to get here
<Opcode90> then use a vhost just to hide other info
<Opcode90> it all leads back to kirenet.com
<JanC> that would be the same with any VPS
<Opcode90> not me
<Opcode90> look im not looking to rob a bank
<Opcode90> in fact im a coder, and refuse to write code to hurt anyone
<Opcode90> no mischief
<JanC> pretty much all code can potentially hurt someone
<Opcode90> well you must tust someone, theres and Operating System you are on to get here, either a webbroweser or irc client....
<Opcode90> I noticed you didn't mention Tor
<Opcode90> I refuse to use TOR. no offense to anyonbe but its required you spend 3 days on their Server before being added to a list so that you can use socks to be anon here.
<Opcode90> All I saw was everything I never want to be again, it was all hacking channels
<Opcode90> I dont want to use them or them use me.
<Opcode90> Back to Ubuntu Server
<Opcode90> that was alot of fun
<Opcode90> having what they call root access
<Opcode90> to see the structure of it all from the inside out from commandline view
<Opcode90> When Windows 10 is done installing in Vmware Workstation Pro 12 that i paid 250 dollars for
<Opcode90> I am definatly going to put and ubuntu server on here
<Opcode90> Actually Debian was next on the list
<Opcode90> but i spent all my time with Ubuntu Server
<Opcode90> seem well enough to me
<Opcode90> I've got a 3 dvd Set of Debian but its only i386
<Opcode90> and an update dvd paked full dvd size 4.7 gigs
<Opcode90> and a part 2 of that updat thats only 1.2 gigs
<Opcode90> It is tough having to go get apt
<Opcode90> a million times
<Opcode90> does anyone make a good ubuntu server loaded with utils i wonder
<Opcode90> ill google later
<Opcode90> isnt hard to part with your first LOVE UBUNTU even if its sever command line
<Opcode90> well thanks for chatin with me i think i bored ya guys to tears
<Opcode90> just mention my name ill come back
<Opcode90> runnin to offtopin
<Opcode90> offtopic even
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-10
<daftykins> morning team o/
<TJ-> morning :)
<daftykins> i got lazy last night, so perhaps today i will take that DVD drive out again
<daftykins> i was amazed at the quantity of internals, i bet they're much simplified these days
<TJ-> they're very mechanical usually, if tray-loaders. slot-loaders are sometimes a bit more streamlined
<TJ-> I'm chasing down replacements SMT diodes this morning, very frustrating, trying to match outline/pad dimensions
<daftykins> erk!
<daftykins> what's this one for?
<TJ-> that 'talking' mobo :) I bought another, turns out someone tortured it
<TJ-> one reason I always buy duplicates of all kit; makes investigation/repair and comparing against known-good so much easier
<daftykins> ah, interesting - so you have a backup of your main workhorse laptop too?
<daftykins> that definitely came in handy for a motherboard i have in a file server at a clients... i went to replace the CMOS battery and no joke, it never POSTd again... i had to swap in an identical spare which had been recently taken out of the secretarys system
<TJ-> We use a single model, have 5 of them, all identical configs so we can swap out
<TJ-> That sounds like the RTC/CMOS chip got static zapped
<daftykins> if i still had a spare PSU knocking around i'd test that board at home to see if i can get any life out of it
<daftykins> hmm, i'm usually pretty careful
<daftykins> if the chip is external i could pop in the one from the working board to test, right?
<daftykins> 'external' being socketed i mean
<TJ-> They're oldish (Dell XPS M1530) but very expandable, hi-res screens, but have 3 full internal mini-PCIe ports, SIM card, ExpressCard and so on so extremely flexible
<daftykins> *nod*
<TJ-> Yes, if it truly is a single CMOS chip. However, most modern (last 10 years) mobos use serial EEPROMs for the storage
<daftykins> http://www.svethardware.cz/recenze-asus-p5kc-dalsi-combo-s-intel-p35/19207/galerie/main3_h.jpg
<daftykins> that one's the victim :)
<daftykins> i spy a possibly removable one bottom left beside the FPIO header
<TJ-> The 8-pin DIP? The marking says FIU1-FIU3
<daftykins> ja
<daftykins> i tried all my usual tricks, running the minimal hardware possible... CMOS reset... just got nothing but the whirr of fans
<daftykins> i think it may've powered itself off and on after a time, too
<TJ-> have you checked for bloated electrolytic capacitors?
<daftykins> well it was working immediately prior, i literally powered off just to replace the CMOS battery as it'd started requiring configuration whenever it'd lost mains
<TJ-> that photo looks like it has good quality solids... but is the mobo being tested with the same PSU as it failed with?
<daftykins> yep - though said PSU drove the identical one just fine, too
<TJ-> Well, if the fans spin up that means the power good signal is being asserted to the ATX PSU, so there's something on the mobo
<TJ-> is there a CMOS reset jumper?
<daftykins> yep CLRTC just two up from the winbond chip there, right of the DIP
<daftykins> definitely didn't leave it in the wrong position
<TJ-> no, was wondering about actually using it. If you replace the battery and don't clear down it can sometimes contain random content which buggers the BIOS config
<daftykins> as i say i was wiping it repeatedly in trying to get it to POST again
<TJ-> I can't read the part number of the Winbond chip, can you make it out?
<daftykins> amusingly my server has the exact same board too, so i could take it off there
<daftykins> it's very old kit now mind you, LGA775 - that one is able to have DDR2 or 3 :)
<daftykins> ooh i think i just saw a delivery guy in a neighbouring place :O
<TJ-> I'd put a multimeter on those MOSFETS next to the CPU, check if there's 1.5V or whatever the main rail for the CPU is on them
<daftykins> ah har
<TJ-> The drain (the large metal tab soldered to the PCB - and pin 3 where |'| is 123)
<TJ-> that's where the output voltage is measured
<daftykins> i don't even own a multimeter sadly, but i think the client has one in the same room as where this failed board is right now
<TJ-> Oh! you should, an indespendible tool even for testing simple fuses :)
<daftykins> *nod* definitely come up against times when it'd be handy
<TJ-> The MOSFETS next to the fan headers will likely be driving 12V, and those to thr left of the DIMM sockets anywhere from 1.7 to 2.5V,
<daftykins> mmm i'm getting to the point where i forget the different voltage standards of each generation, DDR2 in there so 2.6v i think that was
<TJ-> from what you've said it 'feels' like a failed capacitor issue though, in the power regulator circuit around the CPU socket
<TJ-> usually the voltage for the DIMMs is stamped into the DIMM socket, where the peg bar is. Having an illuminated anfle-poise magnifier also comes in VERY useful :)
<TJ-> s/anfle/angle/
<TJ-> You need one of my talking mobos to tell you the problem :)
<daftykins> hehe, i do remember a friend having one of those
<daftykins> POST reporter i think it called that feature? but relies on the onboard audio
<daftykins> a lot of those premium enthusiast boards are coming with the port 80 style two character 7 segment displays built in now
<TJ-> Most older mobos still have firmware that outputs a POST progress code. You can connect a small adapter in a PCI slot and read it off - provided you have the mobo manual and it details the POST codes
<daftykins> :)
<TJ-> Yeah, you can find the signal on the LPC chip even if there isn't a display fitted
<daftykins> here, all this ACPI OS issue stuff, can you duplicate the data held against a working Windows OS version and write it in for Linux, then flash the chip yourself to get it working without modifying the OS? or is it too risky?
<TJ-> Linux can load a custom DSDT; we used to have that enabled by default in Ubuntu in 2005-2007 period, not sure if it still is possible now.
<TJ-> I used to work on that side of things when I was in the kernel team; posting fixed DSDTs for users to workaround bugs
<daftykins> ah har
<TJ-> no longer enabled though:
<TJ-> $ grep DSDT /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<TJ-> CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE=""
<TJ-> # CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set
<daftykins> does that seem like a mistake?
<daftykins> morning lotus o/
<lotuspsychje> morning guys
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<lotuspsychje> whats new :p
<TJ-> morning
<lotuspsychje> hey TJ-
<daftykins> i got post yesterday! :D awaiting a call/delivery today, now - oh and amazon shipped me a second SSD as the other is definitely lost
<lotuspsychje> lost lol
<daftykins> yeah, i kind of hope it'll turn up so i can have 2...
<lotuspsychje> and pay only one :p
<OerHeks> return the 2nd for a refund .. ow  wait
<TJ-> The Amazon drone dropped it :)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: lol
<OerHeks> or do you have now 2 x 128 gb instead of 256?
<lotuspsychje> lol they splitted the order
<daftykins> chopped it in half? ;)
<daftykins> that was the really good deal one, £33 delivered for a 240GB SanDisk
<lotuspsychje> pay first then receive your second half :p
<TJ-> too good to be true :)
<lotuspsychje> no shipping costs daftykins ?
<daftykins> nah i can get free from amazon UK
<daftykins> just takes a little longer
<lotuspsychje> my gf needs a manual blender that can only be bought on amazon, you think they would ship to belgium?
<daftykins> still waiting for the Nexus 5 LCD from China too :)
<daftykins> worth a try? is it on UK or US?
<lotuspsychje> think its us
<lotuspsychje> lemme find link
<daftykins> is it the Blendtech one from 'will it blend?' :D
<lotuspsychje> daftykins:
<lotuspsychje> http://www.amazon.com/GSI-73365-Outdoors-Vortex-Blender/dp/B0018BLKQS
<daftykins> ah it's on UK but a lot more expensive; http://www.amazon.co.uk/GSI-330340-Vortex-Blender-vortex/dp/B0000Z6JZU/
<lotuspsychje> http://www.amazon.com/GSI-73365-Outdoors-Vortex-Blender/dp/B0018BLKQS
<lotuspsychje> Sorry, this Seller doesn’t deliver to Belgium, dang
<daftykins> is there something specific about that one which another couldn't do?
<lotuspsychje> yes, its ecologic and doesnt need electricity
<daftykins> oh yeah hand operated
<lotuspsychje> we broke our 2nd philips blender
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett
<daftykins> \o
<cfhowlett> hey hey
<lotuspsychje> so my gf wants no electricity anymore
<daftykins> that doesn't bode well for the computer work, lotus!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> we kind like ecologic gadgets
<lotuspsychje> i bought the waka waka also
<lotuspsychje> led light operated by solar power
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: how about http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GSI-HAND-CRANKED-TWO-SPEED-VORTEX-BLENDER-BRAND-NEW-/272052096693 ?
<OerHeks> nice price
<lotuspsychje> yeah price is same as US there
<lotuspsychje> but is ebay trustable to order?
<OerHeks> P&P is expensive
<lotuspsychje> i was hoping to find a dutch site, but cant find nowhere
<lotuspsychje> wel i found 1 but blender was sold out
<daftykins> i would say so yeah, i buy a lot from ebay
<daftykins> and as long as you pay with paypal you get really good support if something does go wrong
<lotuspsychje> +47 euro to belgium :p
<OerHeks> http://www.qvist.nl/vortex-blender.html
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: yeah thats the one we found
<lotuspsychje> blender sold out
<OerHeks> :-(
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: weve send a mail to them, if they still ca get it
<lotuspsychje> so bit patience :p
<lotuspsychje> anyone knnows if that VFD guy came back with new crimson driver?
<TJ-> that's bloody expensive for a hand blender! Buy a damn whisk!
<daftykins> XD
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: we need it for soups, shakes,nuts,...
<lotuspsychje> has to be for rough jobs
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: do you forage ?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: whats forage mean
<TJ-> live off the land basically :)
<lotuspsychje> loool
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: just told, we broke 2 electric blenders philips already
<TJ-> hmmm, well that rather says you're using it for the wrong things
<lotuspsychje> the mechanism is very soft build
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: ..no we dont use it in your sm room
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> sm ?
<cfhowlett> oh, hell.  here we go ...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> shaker-maker ?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: im not gonan explain that one :p
<cfhowlett> S&M tj
<TJ-> you mean M&S ... Marks & Spencer :)
<lotuspsychje> xmass in UK is nice
<lotuspsychje> all those fancy stores
<lotuspsychje> too bad they dont have an ubuntu corner yet
<daftykins> back in a bit, gonna take this DVD out again
<lotuspsychje> also out, for grabbing take away pizza pepperoni
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<daftykins> the SSD just showed up!
<BluesKaj> daftykins, delivered?
<TJ-> which one though?
<daftykins> i think it's the first one XD
<TJ-> figures
<TJ-> can you tell via tracking number?
<daftykins> i'm on the page now confirming yeah, annoyingly amazon's account page has changed the order info link to a return info now
<TJ-> the tracking info has got into their system then
<daftykins> mmm i'm pretty sure this is the first and i'll have another before too long, normally i'd feel pretty moral about things but i'm not so sure...
<daftykins> i took a cotton bud to that DVD lens by the way, on putting it back in it's quicker to read but it's giving errors where there weren't any last time, so i think it's dead
<daftykins> cotton bud with isopropanol on i mean
<daftykins> i took it out completely and put a Pioneer SATA i have in instead, which works great
<TJ-> right, sounds like it was on the way out, possibly the head position has changed so it's not completely perpendicular to the disc surface
<daftykins> £9 for a new drive on amazon these days :S
<daftykins> ah right, mmm shame to give something up to the tip/recycling but it's not worth the time i think
<daftykins> thanks for your input as always :)
<daftykins> what would you guys do about this SSD drama? :)
<TJ-> Mr UPS just arrived with today's delivery of electronic components, so I'm topping up the parts bins
<BluesKaj> iaopropyl can leave a residue , yhe lens should be wiped clean with a dry Qtip
<BluesKaj> isopropyl
<TJ-> IPA is much easier to type :)
<daftykins> isn't that different to isopropanol, which evaporates fine?
<daftykins> to be honest i'm glad that PATA drive is out of that system ;) it was the last non-SATA thing in there
<daftykins> it was a nice drive though, NEC ND3520A
<BluesKaj> not really
<BluesKaj> google: Isopropyl alcohol (IUPAC name 2-propanol), also called isopropanol
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> hmm, i'm not convinced it'll do much more to give it another rub
<BluesKaj> I can see well wnough to copy and paste :-)
<BluesKaj> daftykins, take it from an old lab tech
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> lol there's a surprise, go to your own domain which points to a residential IP and see someone's router login
<BluesKaj> residual wetness can collect more dust
<daftykins> clearly my IP has changed...
<BluesKaj> dynamic IP
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> just funny when once someone else gets it, they're running an external service too :)
<daftykins> you might have a stale IP - but http://techblo.gg/stuff/dvd.jpg
<daftykins> this may also work http://daftpunk.no-ip.biz/stuff/dvd.jpg
<daftykins> mmm so much faster ripping this music from this drive
<BluesKaj> apparently fstrim is no longer needed for the newer ssds and OSs, just the discard.noatime enties for / and /home in fstab
<daftykins> most SSDs do their own TRIMming via garbage collection routines defined in the firmware, mmm
<daftykins> it's frequent enough that it's probably overkill to have the OS request it too
<BluesKaj> on windows. but I'm not sure about linux
<daftykins> no the GC is invoked by the controller firmware
<daftykins> i don't think the OS matters
<TJ-> most kernel layers have TRIM support, even crypto and most file-systems
<BluesKaj> after formatting the ssd my firmware cd wouldn't even recognize the drive
<daftykins> TJ-: would you send one of the SSDs back? :)
<TJ-> daftykins: if they pay for the shipping; if it was their decision to declare it lost and send out another
<daftykins> a lot of manufacturer utilities can't detect drives when AHCI is used, i've seen
<daftykins> well i emailed them that it hadn't turned up in 2 weeks, they said wait until the 9th... so i did then i requested another
<BluesKaj> I'm surprised, amazon is very reliable IME
<BluesKaj> the shippers are I mean
<BluesKaj> had mine in 2 days
<daftykins> mmm, i'm on an island separate from the mainland UK though
<OerHeks> me too
<daftykins> plus it was that crazy Black Friday weekend deals thing
<BluesKaj> literally being "shipped"
<daftykins> indeed! or flown if it's a more premium method
<daftykins> hmm it kind of looks like i'd have to pay to send it back
<TJ-> daftykins: is there a 2nd open order for the drive yet to arrive, or are they both on the same order?
<BluesKaj> black friday is a big deal stateside , but here in Canada it's just a small bump in sales
<daftykins> TJ-: second order yep, already despatched last night
<daftykins> too late to cancel
<TJ-> daftykins: the important question therefore is, how many have you been charged for
<daftykins> oh just the one so far, yeah
<daftykins> although the first one says "you must return this by January 9th"
<TJ-> well there you go, sounds like you just need to argue over the shipping, or else refuse to accept the 2nd device so it is returned by the courier
<daftykins> so i suppose it's up to them whether they would then claim it's my fault and charge me a second time, or imagine the couriers had lost it
<daftykins> i best get out to find some lunch before this other courier turns up :)
<BluesKaj> bbl
<EriC^^> evenining folks
<EriC^^> *evening :D
<daftykins> heya :) how are you today?
<EriC^^> great thanks, you?
<daftykins> yeah ok here :) i'm in a delivery dilemma though!
<daftykins> i already got amazon to send a second SSD and guess what, the little blighter showed up today!
<EriC^^> why?
<daftykins> (first one that is)
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> well that's cool i guess
<daftykins> hehe, yeah - they want one back though
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> keep one i guess for a future client?
<EriC^^> or yourself? :D
<daftykins> hehe, i'll see if i can get the original deal price on both maybe
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> :)
<BluesKaj> daftykins, which ssd ?
<daftykins> just a cheap SanDisk Ultra II which came up on Amazon's Black Friday, 240GB model
<BluesKaj> daftykins, chrap as in inexpensive, my Sandisk usb sticks are still working fine after several yrs now
<daftykins> well it's kind of more mid-range, but it still uses MLC which is nice
<daftykins> ermagerd these users that are here for help yet fight your every statement
<daftykins> that michagogo's situation is weird for sure
<BluesKaj> daftykins, on which Isle do you live?
<daftykins> one of the Channel Islands between England and France
<BluesKaj> ok cool
<daftykins> anonimouse needs a hand with adjusting the boot priority order on a win8 + ubuntu EFI install, if anyone is active that knows how to use efibootmgr
<daftykins> there doesn't seem to be any way to change it from inside the EFI setup on what looks to be an HP system
<EriC^^> hey daftykins
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> just the guy :D
<daftykins> i'm getting the idea TomyWork is a timewasting troll
<OerHeks> no, he analises that nicohood's issue correct
<OerHeks> intel driver in a vm..
<daftykins> he's just repeating what i already said, though
<daftykins> the guy was just comparing package lists with the VM i think, but is trying to make us help with an elementary install
<daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13899154/ - i don't for the life of me understand why foli's log shows it's not making use of the intel driver
<daftykins> i think maybe it doesn't consider itself compatible with the graphics found
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<daftykins> ah-haaaaar i think the 3.13 kernel and intel driver package is too old to support the intel braswell CPU foli has; the intel N3050
<daftykins> but quite how 13.10 worked fine i don't know O_O
<OerHeks> that month thehardware was released.
<daftykins> :D
<OerHeks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silvermont#Roadmap
<daftykins> http://ark.intel.com/products/87257/Intel-Celeron-Processor-N3050-2M-Cache-up-to-2_16-GHz
<OerHeks> grinn ..
<lotuspsychje> good evening guys
<EriC^^> evening lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> anyone needs an usb :p
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/would-you-buy-a-30-ubuntu-mate-15-10-8gb-flash-drive-497415.shtml
<lotuspsychje> 1 euro to produce the metal and electronics, and 29 euro for ubuntu mate haha
<lotuspsychje> someone gonna get rich :p
<lotuspsychje> and some pretty nice ubuntu heavy gaming: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPzpKQeFV6E
<daftykins> i play that with two friends co-op on the xbox
<lotuspsychje> cool daftykins
<daftykins> lotus the SSD turned up!
<lotuspsychje> yayyy, what happened to it?
<daftykins> but the second one is already on the way >_<
<daftykins> haha dunno, just a huge delay
<TJ-> is that 3 now? :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> haha nah just telling my story over and over ;)
 * lotuspsychje getting a dejavu here
<daftykins> oh i thought you weren't here earlier :P
<TJ-> lol same here!
<lotuspsychje> i think TJ- spells us with his evil mental illness diagnoses :p
<TJ-> what illness?
<lotuspsychje> asperger
<lotuspsychje> :p
<TJ-> that's not an illness its jsut a difference!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> dyslecstickx now too?
<TJ-> nah, the keyboard's been playing footsie with the mouse
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: so your customer wants the ssd inside or not now?
<daftykins> i need to call still, he's been sick for a while
<daftykins> cyst in his eye :S
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: check if there's a firmware before install ok: http://kb.sandisk.com/app/ssd
<TJ-> Finally! 16.04 won't enable online searches by default!
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: always do, i've had about every make of SSD now
<lotuspsychje> nice TJ- !
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: sandisk is pretty nice
<TJ-> ref: http://www.whizzy.org/2015/12/online-searches-in-the-dash-to-be-off-by-default/
<TJ-> music store, and music search, being removed from older releases too, via SRU
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: lets hope it gets real lightweight now
<daftykins> hmm anyone got any thoughts on foli's Xorg log not using the intel driver with an intel N3050 braswell chip before i recommend the vivid HWE is enabled? log here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13899154/
<daftykins> i don't understand why it goes to FBDEV instead of intel, unless it doesn't think it's supported
<daftykins> guy upgraded from 13.10
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: how did sudo lshw -C video look like?
<daftykins> mmm it said something like unclaimed
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: one or 2 cards?
<daftykins> i didn't successfully get the full lspci at any point, but a braswell SoC like the N3050 would unlikely have any other hardware
<TJ-> 8086:22b1:1028:06ac rev 33
<TJ-> daftykins: Tip: it's always at the early part of Xorg log
<daftykins> user reports 14.04.3 live session works fine
<TJ-> [    17.811] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:22b1:1028:06ac rev 33, Mem @ 0x90000000/16777216, 0x80000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: well unclaimed and no driver cant work much right
<daftykins> i have no idea how to convert that into a device name and whether or not it's supported :D
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: maybe try the official intel linux installer?
<daftykins> noooo that ruins everything
<daftykins> i avoid it like the plague, in fact the guy said it didn't even install :)
<TJ-> $ grep -i '8086.*22b1' /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/modules.alias
<TJ-> alias pci:v00008086d000022B1sv*sd*bc03sc*i* i915
<daftykins> i think i might suggest the vivid HWE, i know xserver-xorg-video-intel or whatever it's called is current
<daftykins> TJ-: mmm so it does match, weird why the Xorg log seems to show it giving up on using it with no reason though?
<daftykins> it just skips on to FBDEV
<TJ-> I've a chroot to a 14.04 install and it's not supported until
<TJ-> $ grep -i '8086.*22b1' /mnt/target/lib/modules/*/modules.alias
<TJ-> /mnt/target/lib/modules/4.1.0+/modules.alias:alias pci:v00008086d000022B1sv*sd*bc03sc*i* i915
<TJ-> so 4.1 +
<daftykins> hmm strange! 14.04.3 would've had the 3.19 kernel on though, so that should work fine
<TJ-> daftykins: my first match was on 4.2 with 15.10
<daftykins> !hwe
<ubot5> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TJ-> 3.19 < 4.1
<daftykins> i know, but he tried it and it came up ok, so it must be happy
<daftykins> got the right resolution either way :D
<TJ-> oh, I don't have 3.19 so it wouldn't match, doh!
<daftykins> ah har
<TJ-> lspci -nnk -d 8086:22b1
<daftykins> you know, it did come up with an inaccurate name when the user showed me just the lspci name
<TJ-> "[    18.396] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory"
<daftykins> i know it's just down to those text labels but it was a sign to me that it wasn't supported
<TJ-> so, no Direct Rendering Interface, possibly nomodeset (although kernel-command-line in Xorg log doesn't show it) or missing driver. Have them do "sudo depmod"
<daftykins> i had a /proc/cmdline shown which showed no evidence of nomodeset, too
<TJ-> daftykins: ok, that Xorg came from the older kernel:
<TJ-> "[    17.766] Current Operating System: Linux dvv 3.13.0-71-generic"
<TJ-> that explains it
<daftykins> that's the kernel i'm running here on trusty, too
<lotuspsychje> same here
<daftykins> no HWEs
<lotuspsychje> Linux R00TB0X 3.13.0-71-generic #114-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 1 02:34:22 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> right, and the 3.13.x i915 doesn't claim the alias for that GPU; it needs the later kernel
<daftykins> excellent! i wonder how in the hell 13.10 worked properly o0
<TJ-> mainline kernel; VESA driver?
<daftykins> could well be
<lotuspsychje> im really wondering i never had any screen issue on trusty yet
<lotuspsychje> so many boxes i installed on
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i really hope your automatic repair/diagnose system comes alive in the future :p
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: the braswell chip is from Q1'15 so no surprise it didn't work, if you meant that
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: aha, recent stuff
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I'm aiming to have the first version ready for release in time for 16.04
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: nice!
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: was your own distro working on?
<TJ-> lots of design, framework development, and experimentation to go yet, so it is extensible from the beginning
<TJ-> this is orthogonal but related; it is intended to work on any distro since it uses system-specific recognition and scripting
<lotuspsychje> nice
<TJ-> I'm playing with some basic AI and peer-2-peer intelligence sharing
<daftykins> haha foli got it going then but one step back as the touchpad now doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<daftykins> o/
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: \o . Good day .. I am here. I hope that makes things better . Let's see what we can learn today .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: did that dual intel card guy got fixxed yesterday?
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> this guy has been spotted yesterday: <ubuntu-mate> I bought over 10.000 dollar system 76 computer
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> formatted with ubuntu mate himself and wasnt very happy
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Sorta, got the display back up, but still with some DVD/Keyboard  problems that I passed on .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: cool
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje, tried plasma 5.5 on KaOS, not ready for prime time and didn't have the correct nvidia drivers, so it was difficult to judge
<BluesKaj> not a suse pacman package system fan
<lotuspsychje> me neither
<BluesKaj> was slow and kept crashing , I dumped it
<daftykins> the ghosts beat pacman :(
<BluesKaj> I prefer the deb based OSs
<daftykins> i definitely feel a resistance to learning another package manager
<daftykins> i think learning one would make me forget the first :D
<BluesKaj> learning a new package manger/system is not for me
<BluesKaj> exactly daftykins
<daftykins> the amount of change from one LTS to another is already enough to frustrate ;)
<BluesKaj> too old and set in my ways
<lotuspsychje> lol
<BluesKaj> welll, it's true :-)
 * Bashing-om must be real old .. I Liked 10.04 !
<BluesKaj> heh I lked KDE3
<lotuspsychje> nostalgy is the best
<TJ-> pfft, I loved 5.10, was a breath of fresh air :p
<daftykins> XD
<lotuspsychje> !5.10
<ubot5> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<BluesKaj> 5.10 was my first kubuntu iirc
<daftykins> did anyone else find that debian might've had most of it, but that the defaults on installing a package always seemed to be absolutely nuts such taht the packages' main program wouldn't even run? whereas ubuntu seemed to come working as-is?
<daftykins> *that
<BluesKaj> installed it a 233mhz pc with 64mb Ram and 4G hdd '
<TJ-> back then there was definitely a feeling that users were left to fail easily
<TJ-> that's why Ubuntu got such a following
<Bashing-om> I just looked, I still have the liveDVD of 6.06 ... Yeah it Do say 6.06 .. the only late release ???
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> !6.06
<ubot5> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<BluesKaj> oh yeah , I needed a lot of help back then, fortunately I ran into some reallu good people who helped me get the system running properly
<BluesKaj> here on freenode
<daftykins> are we all going to be here come 18.04 LTS? ;)
<lotuspsychje> ofc
<BluesKaj> I hope so ...
<Bashing-om> and beyond ! why limit it to 18.04 ?
<TJ-> yeah, 6.06 was the release that brought the integrated GUI Ubiquity installer
<daftykins> you know, that little drama we had the other day about whether a community member had passed away or not, it reminds me about how little we really know about each other
<EriC^^> which member?
<daftykins> i came on IRC especially from the hospital bed to tell people i was going to be away for a bit :)
<daftykins> umm, dr_willis or something?
<daftykins> we weren't sure whether he was gone or not
<EriC^^> oh
<TJ-> yes, ffio was asking
<EriC^^> is he ok?
<TJ-> I pointed ffio to his current web-site
<lotuspsychje> dr willis got a web?
<TJ-> yeah
<BluesKaj> right I haven't heard of dr willis for a while now
<daftykins> i recognised the nickname but have no idea where i'd see it
<TJ-> 2015-12-03 08:35:30     TJ-     ffio: I have his name for you: Phillip R. Jaenke
<TJ-> 2015-12-03 08:36:49     TJ-     ffio: his home page http://www.rootwyrm.com/
<BluesKaj> he seems tee'd off alright
<TJ-> :D sounds like me on a good day :p
<TJ-> Sometimes get hung-up chasing perfection when it's never going to be achieved
<BluesKaj> I'm a retired Enviro/Lab Tech, in my early 70s, Linux has kept me going as a hobby for these last 10 yrs, besides my music of course.
<BluesKaj> been retired for 16 yrs
<TJ-> Certainly keeps the brain cells active!
<lotuspsychje> i played in sesame street and now stuck on irc
<BluesKaj> yup, gotta keep the brain cells active or they atrophy
<TJ-> at the risk of sounding crass, I retired at 28 (but couldn't stick it and done other stuff on-and-off) but been 'pottering'  since 2005
<TJ-> I'm 50 now, I think (counts on fingers!)
<BluesKaj> wife is 70 and she plays LOTRO and DDO on her own pc...never gonna convince her to install linux tho ;/
<daftykins> running those games would be a nightmare ;)
<TJ-> Please sir, what's a game?
<BluesKaj> she's happy with W7, it works qi=uite well actually
<daftykins> it's that thing that keeps me achieving less :D
<BluesKaj> quite
<daftykins> mmm i like 7
<daftykins> keep seeing windows update play up of late, wouldn't be surprised if it's a way to shift folk onto 10 - but i won't let any of my clients move
<daftykins> 7's going to be XP v2 on that front i think
<lotuspsychje> im 38 here
<BluesKaj> W10 is ok so far altho i don't spend much time on it
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: give her a steambox for xmass :p
<BluesKaj> of sourse all the silly bloatware is a pita
<daftykins> 30 here :)
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, too much work to set it up
<BluesKaj> <--- lazy and cheap, her 2008 vintage HP runs fine
<lotuspsychje> :p
<TJ-> nothing wrong with long-running hardware; we're still perfectly happy with 2007 Dell XPSs
<lotuspsychje> recently formatted a p4 with 220ram with lubuntu, got ir for free :p
<BluesKaj> we have itpumped up a bit with an entry level gpu , nvidia gt218 and 6Gb RAM so it's
<BluesKaj> ok
<lotuspsychje> as long as the box runs, someone should use it
<daftykins> agreed, i'm at my late 2007 core 2 quad desktop today :) few parts here and there added though, going SSD stops them from going to retirement for sure
<TJ-> yeah, that and plenty of RAM
<TJ-> and keeping them tidy and serviced
<daftykins> though i was blown away with the speed at which that guy the other day set up a VM o0 i'm certain modern hardware would destroy mine at that
<EriC^^> why dont we have robots that can get you stuff from the kitchen at night?
<TJ-> depends on what 'setting up the VM' actually entailed. It shouldn't take long on any optimised system
<daftykins> yep :) funny story there, i was away in England visiting some student friends, one was moving house and left behind the identical set of RAM as i have... he said i could keep it so i doubled from 2 x 2GB to 4 x 2GB DDR2 :D
<BluesKaj> my pc is essentially the same as wife's except I but a 256Gb ssd in a month ago
<TJ-> EriC^^: it's called 'exercise'  :D
<daftykins> TJ-: full install of 14.04 then a dist-upgrade was pretty quick
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: mycroft, get me a beer!
<daftykins> though i was falling asleep at the PC that day so it might just've been me :D
<TJ-> daftykins: haha! I recall a similar situ with a friend who was a recent graduate, had in his flat a stack of 1U servers that drew so much power when he turned it on the fuses in the distribution unit would blow if anything else was switched on in the house. I ended up taking some off his hands.
<daftykins> :D
<TJ-> daftykins: I generally run something like that from a local repo archive so it is fast if there's no network latency involved
<daftykins> i think it was down to fast IO as the guy had a recent macbook, so it could've been a PCI-E SSD
<EriC^^> i get real lazy at night in bed
<TJ-> right, that's the key, or running out of RAM
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: you'd name yours mycroft?
<daftykins> my core 2 quad is a bit of a slouch on the VM front
<TJ-> I've got 8GB on this laptop, so sometimes I'll devote 4GB to an in-memory archive for repetitive testing
<daftykins> wowzer!
<TJ-> this is a core 2 duo T9500
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/08/14/meet-mycroft-open-source-artificial-intelligence-powered-by-snappy/
<daftykins> come to think of it i'm being an idiot, it's probably because i use my 2 x 10,000RPM WD velociraptors in RAID 0 for my VM storage :) that'll be the slow bit!
<daftykins> right, 9pm already i need to go and cook!
<EriC^^> "who's a good speaker?"
<daftykins> back later perhaps :)
<TJ-> daftykins: probably be much faster in RAID1 mode :)
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: ^ I kinda like the way TJ- talks .
 * TJ- laughs ... good job you can't hear my east-midlands accent!
<BluesKaj> I's 4pm here, my usual sign off time...talk with you guys again tomorrow.
<lotuspsychje> i like uk accents
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: what do you mean?
<daftykins> you wanna hear my islander accent ;)
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: you asked who's a good speaker :p
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> haha
<EriC^^> i was pretending what you could tell mycroft
<lotuspsychje> :p
<EriC^^> like you tell a dog
<EriC^^> http://www.iflscience.com/technology/robot-chef-home-could-arrive-2017
<EriC^^> now this is more like it :D
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: imagine those 2 hands above your bed!!!
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: making a big fat kebab when you watch tv from bed
<lotuspsychje> mycroft, make another one!
<OerHeks> one ounce kebab makes 15 kg Co2
<EriC^^> $15,000 for it
<OerHeks> we should speed up global warming, it is nice in NL.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> yeah speed it up so OerHeks gets to learn to built a raft :D
<OerHeks> space-raft?
<OerHeks> you sound like Mark S.
<lotuspsychje> driving the cloudz
<EriC^^> http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/cat-walks-again-after-receiving-titanium-prosethetic-legs
<EriC^^> what's your response after looking at that pic?
<EriC^^> be honest
<TJ-> Ahhh! that's the cause of global warming, all those expanding clouds!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> EriC^^, great story, better than 2 wheels tied up.
<TJ-> I bet the dogs give that cat a wide berth
<TJ-> Can we install Mycroft into the legs and tell them to go a different direction to the cat though?
<TJ-> it's that IoT thing, got to have it or it's not trendy
<OerHeks> hmmm $5 pi
<TJ-> the Zero? yes, when they can make enough to satisfy demand. right now they're almost as expensive as a B2
<Bashing-om> Yeah for Vincent ^^.. but now he has to 'exercise' .
<TJ-> they're going to jack him up slowly
<TJ-> ! keep a straight face there at the back !
<ubot5> TJ-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> ubot5: We never do
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> we should link ubottu to mycroft
<TJ-> so, has Vincent gone from rolling around on his balls to having to use legs? seems like a regression to me - someone file a bug report
<lotuspsychje> so we can takeover the users pc
<EriC^^> the other day i found a cool pastebin, | nc cwillu.com 10101 , the cool thing is that all the pastes are on the same link, so the user doesn't have to keep copying links each time
<TJ-> hmm, well, if you discount the Mycroft hardware, the software side is interesting. I was looking at it but it's less true A.I. and more 'speech recognition'
<TJ-> in other words, you can't feed it alternate data and have it 'learn' from the classifications it builds
<EriC^^> so i was thinking it would be cool if whenever the user ran a command someone gave him, it just automatically pasted it or something
<EriC^^> so i came up with this, script -f /tmp/bla , and in another window tail -f /tmp/bla | nc cwillu.com , you get the user's terminal in real-time, even if he doesn't press enter
<lotuspsychje> they have an interesting 'golbot' in #gamingonlinux pasting url title when pasting an url into chan
<lotuspsychje> go check it out :p
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: maybe the ubuntu for blind users have interesting stuff already?
<TJ-> EriC^^: you can do it in the same terminal shell using a background named pipe
<EriC^^> TJ-: it kept giving feedback from the nc command though
<EriC^^> i tried a bunch
<EriC^^> didn't work correctly i think
<lotuspsychje> <lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Total-War-Attila-Linux
<lotuspsychje> <GolBot> [ Total War: Attila Is Now Available For Linux Gamers - Phoronix ]
<EriC^^> TJ-: what do you mean exactly?
<TJ-> EriC^^: you could start the tail command on a named pipe, and then start the script, so the user can start it going in the same terminal they type into
<EriC^^> i tried tail -f /tmp/bla ... , then script -f it didnt work for some reason
<EriC^^> touch /tmp/bla; tail -f /tmp/bla | ...
<EriC^^> maybe it needs to have something inside
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: #archlinux has a really handy bot
<EriC^^> i think it's called phrik , it does like a million stuff
<lotuspsychje> nice
<EriC^^> like !give someone grub something , i think it basically has a ton of the arch wiki in it
<TJ-> EriC^^: as in "mkfifo /tmp/myshell; tail -f /tmp/myshell | nc $HOST $PORT & script -f /tmp/myshell
<EriC^^> TJ-: isn't working
<EriC^^> it doesn't like it somehow
<TJ-> EriC^^: where are you sending the pipe?
<EriC^^> | nc cwillu.com 10101
<TJ-> Oh, love the irony there... port 21 :p
<TJ-> EriC^^: ahhh, OK, it isn't flushing
<EriC^^> why not?
<EriC^^> same process can't open the same file or something?
<TJ-> it worked for me
<TJ-> http://cwillu.com:8080/82.71.24.87/2
<EriC^^> odd, isn't working here
<TJ-> hmmm, sometimes it isn't flushing
<EriC^^> this is the exact command i'm using mkfifo /tmp/bla; tail -f >/dev/null /tmp/bla | nc cwillu.com 10101 & script -f /tmp/bla
 * lotuspsychje likes colortail
<lotuspsychje> !info colortail
<ubot5> colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (vivid), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<EriC^^> termbin.com was down couple days ago
<EriC^^> wonder if it still is
<EriC^^> yeah seems to be down
<lotuspsychje> Due to heavy DDoS attacks service is currently unavailable. Sorry!
<lotuspsychje> whats the fun of ddosing termbin...
<lotuspsychje> or maybe a botnet found a 0day termbin flaw and abuse them
<TJ-> it seems 'nc' is not flushing, even with "-i 1"
<TJ-> right, not flusing, I ran tcpdump and watched the connection and it only sent the data when the command was terminated
<EriC^^> i'm going to the kitchen guys
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> build that robot whilst you're there!
 * daftykins just had pizza
<lotuspsychje> mmmmm
<lotuspsychje> spare a piece for me? :p
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yourself?
<lotuspsychje> or the dog :p
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> well i put it in the #ubuntu-discuss kitchen with a note on it saying 'for lotus' but i think i just saw EriC^^ ate it ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Qv5fqunQ_4I#t=128
<TJ-> EriC^^: I've got it working now!
<EriC^^> cool!
<TJ-> http://cwillu.com:8080/82.71.24.87/10
<EriC^^> :D
<TJ-> OK, and the shell construct I used is in there
<TJ-> had to use 'dd' with blocksize=1 to avoid the caching
<TJ-> the | grep 'http' is to prevent the bytes-sent messages the cwillu server sends back  being displayed
<EriC^^> awesome!
<TJ-> I'll write a similar but live system for my server next week, so Javascript can do JSON calls to fetch the latest data
<TJ-> we can use that for support, and add features to it to make it simple
<EriC^^> cool
<daftykins> :D
<TJ-> now all we need is a neat domain name to use for it !
<TJ-> suggestions?
<EriC^^> thisisnotakeylogger.com
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> XD
<EriC^^> supportbin.com ?
<EriC^^> livebin.com
<daftykins> hmm it'd be neat if it was like pas.te
<daftykins> but i don't even know if .te is a legitimate two letter country code and/or TLD :>
<daftykins> nope it's not a thing :(
<lotuspsychje> nite nite guys ; )
<lotuspsychje> sleep.to
<daftykins> damn, someone owns sha.re
<daftykins> TJ-: did you know you can get a .tj ? :)
<TJ-> daftykins: errr, have you not seen my own domain? iam.tj
<daftykins> i think that's what made me think of it XD
<daftykins> seriously though i've been having some major memory issues of late o0
<daftykins> we're almost at doctor trip i think :P
<TJ-> Back in the early 2000s when the american company that had control of .tj folded I did try to buy it up, but ICAAN returned it to the control of the Tajikistan government, as it should )
<daftykins> how noble!
<TJ-> I'm a domain registrar so any legal domain names you guys come up with I can register easily
<TJ-> how about our.sh
<TJ-> or put.sh
<daftykins> hmm i'd love you to investigate why it is that channel island names is allowed to operate as a monopoly and charge £47/yr for .gg and .je domains :(
<daftykins> also £94 registration + first year
<daftykins> i've been meaning to contact a local politician to ask why we allow it
<TJ-> it's up to local registries how much they want to charge and what requirements are
<daftykins> put.sh sounds alright
<daftykins> hmm so i could start up my own and undercut them potentially? :>
<TJ-> each CC TLD (country code) is delegated to an organisation approved by a country's government
<TJ-> No, I'm on about registries (the organisations that offer top level domains), not registrars (who take orders and manage them)
<daftykins> ah
<TJ-> so we have CC TLD registries for each 2-letter country code, and we have gTLD registries for the new generic top level domains like .show, .software and all the hundreds of others
<EriC^^> damn my metabolism
<EriC^^> i'm hungry again.. i eat all day almost and i weigh 54kg
<EriC^^> :#
<TJ-> Then the companies that do the selling are the registrars/registration agents, that sell to domain registrants and managed the technical side of ensuring the entries are in the correct whois and DNS glue records
<EriC^^> somebody make that robot for heaven's sake
<TJ-> EriC^^: Blame the worms :)
<daftykins> ^ time to get checked out!
<EriC^^> lol, i've been like this my whole life
<EriC^^> also don't eat raw meat and stuff
<TJ-> EriC^^: sounds like we're alike on the metabolism; I'm the same, I can eat huge amounts and never add more than 0.5kg, and just get more hyper than ever
<TJ-> I only eat raw meat if the Huskies will allow me to share with them :d
<EriC^^> lol
<TJ-> oh drat, I must have mis-searched. put.sh is registered
<daftykins> EriC^^: i think i have a plan... move your bed into the kitchen
<EriC^^> haha
<EriC^^> i sometimes think about getting a fridge for the room
<EriC^^> like a small one or something
<TJ-> better still, fit the fridge with a mattress
<TJ-> damn, woo.sh is registered :D
<daftykins> 8D
<daftykins> that's a great one
<TJ-> oh, wow, hahaha this is clever, look at the nameserver names:
<TJ-> $ whois flu.sh
<TJ-> Domain : flu.sh
<TJ-> Status : Client Updt+Delt Lock
<TJ-> Expiry : 2016-01-14
<TJ-> NS 1   : div.cx
<TJ-> NS 2   : inc.al
<TJ-> NS 3   : mul.si
<TJ-> they're all CPU assembler instructions
<daftykins> :D
<TJ-> all the obvious ones are taken: cat.sh, tail.sh, pipe.sh
 * TJ- fetches the Thesaurus
<TJ-> ooo, at a tangent, if we created a .sh script with a unique name for users to fetch and use, they could do "scriptname.sh" and it will send to scriptname.sh
<TJ-> here's a list of words ending sh: http://www.morewords.com/ends-with/sh/
<EriC^^> how is giraffish a word
<EriC^^> look at that lady's neck, so giraffish
<EriC^^> nah
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> this Xorg log sure is giraffish
<EriC^^> haha
<TJ-> hehe... golo.sh
<daftykins> that's kind catchy
<daftykins> "hey, throw it on golo.sh"
<TJ-> I was liking 'furbi.sh' as in re-furbish until I realised what else 'furbi' can allude to
<daftykins> yes :S
<daftykins> go.sh ?
<daftykins> "gosh that log is cryptic"
<TJ-> hmmm... ohgo.sh
<TJ-> damn, beaten to that 1 as well
<daftykins> doh!
<TJ-> grrr.sh ?
<daftykins> that's more our anger when we see in the paste that it's elementary/kali ;)
<TJ-> haha! discu.sh
<EriC^^> typo.sh
<daftykins> is help.sh too nonsensical?
<TJ-> whaat... available... hotti.sh
<TJ-> daftykins: already taken
<daftykins> i can imagine that containing NSFW
<TJ-> mmmm
<Bashing-om> TJ-: fetch.sh ?
<daftykins> can you feed the whole list in to check and return just the available? :D
<daftykins> SeriouslyLaugh: wb o/
<SeriouslyLaugh> ty daftykins
<TJ-> No, the whois server usually has a limiter on it
<daftykins> d'aww
<TJ-> fetch.sh is available too
<SeriouslyLaugh> so the verdict is in daftykins -- the Karma Go wifi hotspot is pretty damn amazing
<TJ-> daftykins: at your terminal just do "whois xxxxx.sh" and you'll be able to check status
<daftykins> that involves opening up a whole new KiTTY session ;)
<TJ-> use tmux/screen
<TJ-> wimpi.sh :P
<daftykins> ;) that's what irssi here is in :D
<daftykins> SeriouslyLaugh: hrmm what? :D
<SeriouslyLaugh> er maybe it was someone else asking. but it came up a few days ago. great little device.
<SeriouslyLaugh> just arrived yesterday
<daftykins> :D
<TJ-> squoo.sh - too web 2.0 ?
<daftykins> that's quite neat
<TJ-> we could replace those i's with y's , so in stead of abci.sh we had abcy.sh
<daftykins> i suddenly came up with quack.sh but that doesn't make any sense
<daftykins> it's available though XD
<TJ-> sh101.sh
<TJ-> hs101.sh
<TJ-> hmmm
<daftykins> tarni.sh ? :) available
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-11
<TJ-> yeah, I was thinking about that. I'm thinking about possible word mis-associations non-English speakers might make too
<daftykins> ah yeah, can land people in a lot of trouble that one
<daftykins> i feel like squoo.sh is quite the winner so far
<daftykins> "squoosh it into a paste for us"
<TJ-> On a 'cloudy' theme I was thinking share.sh but that's taken, then shair.sh
<TJ-> yes, it does roll off the tongue well
<TJ-> but when someone asks "what?" try explaining it!
<daftykins> there'll be an explainer page though right? :)
<SeriouslyLaugh> what're yous guys up to? registering a domain?
<TJ-> fix.sh ?
<daftykins> yeah thinking up one for a new paste site, for user's logs
<TJ-> daftykins: true, but it helps for it to be obvious in the name
<daftykins> or commands
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> fix.sh isn't bad
<SeriouslyLaugh> i recently discovered ix.io via the twitchinstalls stream
<SeriouslyLaugh> decent site ix.io/user/
<SeriouslyLaugh> what's wrong with the current site? paste.ubuntu.com right?
<SeriouslyLaugh> sorry i feel like Donnie in the big lebowski
<daftykins> well, sometimes you're helping someone and you have to have like 12 tabs open for repeat runs
<daftykins> it becomes a bit of a nightmare to keep track of
<TJ-> we were playing with minimal shell commands that can 'stream' the terminal commands as the user types them, and reflects them on a web page
<SeriouslyLaugh> brilliant
<TJ-> there's a site offering that but would be great to have it under our control so we can add features and experiment.
<TJ-> the commands we used were
<TJ-> FIFO=/tmp/myshell; mkfifo $FIFO; dd if=$FIFO bs=1 | nc cwillu.com 10101 | grep 'http' & script -f $FIFO; kill %1; rm $FIFO
<TJ-> daftykins: you know how the heart of that is the "script -f /path/to/file" part?
<TJ-> daftykins: if the shell is guaranteed to be bash, we can use bash's own TCP conection magic to do "script -f /dev/tcp/<hostname>/<port>" directly without the tail/nc parts
<TJ-> daftykins: e.g. "script -f /dev/tcp/fix.sh/911"
<daftykins> :D
<TJ-> or 112 or 999 (I can set up all the common emergency number ports to work the same)
<TJ-> oh, in that word-list: postcra.sh
<TJ-> payst.sh, tmux.sh
 * EriC^^ goes to the kitchen
<TJ-> ooo! how about stty.sh
<daftykins> very close to shitty :S
<TJ-> Shit!
<TJ-> hahaha
<daftykins> :D
<TJ-> yes, close call there. I was looking through the list of coreutils binaries
<TJ-> qwert.sh
<TJ-> qwerty.sh
<SeriouslyLaugh> does it have to be .sh? if so why not something related to ba.sh
<SeriouslyLaugh> or sma.sh or cra.sh
<TJ-> well, we liked the idea that the domain-name would match a hypothetical diagnostic script
<TJ-> minimum of 3 letters; many already taken, so we were looking at a list of words ending 'sh' for some inspiration
<SeriouslyLaugh> feti.sh
<SeriouslyLaugh> heh
<TJ-> in a terminal you can check what is still available with "whois something.sh"
<TJ-> hmmm... diag.sh  and repair.sh
<TJ-> poot.sh :)
<EriC^^> linu.sh
<TJ-> hmmm :)
<TJ-> i looked at ubu.sh earlier, but trying to avoid obvious trademarks
<TJ-> qute.sh
<daftykins> i'm still fond of squoo.sh :>
<TJ-> yes, me too
<TJ-> try pronouncing it though, it's difficult to tell (as a listener) what the spelling is
<daftykins> make it sew!
<TJ-> I'm playing on http://www.fakeword.com/
<TJ-> mmmm, vavoo.sh
<daftykins> that reminds me of the old renault ads
<daftykins> vavavoom
<TJ-> haha, knew I had word association from something
<SeriouslyLaugh> honestly how often would it be said aloud though
<daftykins> i'm still reeling about 'MATE' being Mah-tay
<TJ-> haha!
<daftykins> so much stuff in FOSS sounds so utterly pretentious to me ;)
<TJ-> SeriouslyLaugh: everyone with Mycroft AI would suffer if Mycroft cannot pronounce it!!
<TJ-> this is critical stuff
<SeriouslyLaugh> first time i hear someone say ubuntu irl i had to do a double take
<SeriouslyLaugh> so much of the stuff i read i rarely hear pronounced, it's a weird phenomenon
<SeriouslyLaugh> i pronounce it - ooh (as in who) bun (like a roll) too (like the number 2)
<TJ-> yes, I am always having to correct myself
<SeriouslyLaugh> i think it's technically ooh-boon-too
<SeriouslyLaugh> not entirely sure
<TJ-> it's always a bad sign when a trademark pronunciation has to be introduced by Nelson Mandala :)
<SeriouslyLaugh> i've also heard you-boon-too
<TJ-> anyone else remember that video?
<SeriouslyLaugh> vaguely
<TJ-> used to be in the $HOME/Video directory of fresh installs
<SeriouslyLaugh> oh yeah there used to be a lot of files in the Examples folder iirc
<daftykins> i say itthe more african way, i had someones mum phone up saying she needed her data taken off her "herb and two" system once
<daftykins> took me ages to realise what she meant :)
<TJ-> :D
<daftykins> in fact that's the first time i saw it in the wild - and she was getting rid of it as her son gave her his old mac! >_<
<SeriouslyLaugh> wb lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> hey SeriouslyLaugh
<lotuspsychje> SeriouslyLaugh: hows support going
<SeriouslyLaugh> not bad, had a decent cut and dry solve yesterday which was nice
<lotuspsychje> SeriouslyLaugh: what did you fix?
<SeriouslyLaugh> USB passthrough in a virtualbox VM
<lotuspsychje> nice!
<SeriouslyLaugh> yah
<lotuspsychje> SeriouslyLaugh: you work in IT branch?
<SeriouslyLaugh> lotuspsychje no, just a hobby
<lotuspsychje> cool
<SeriouslyLaugh> you?
<lotuspsychje> SeriouslyLaugh: i worked 18 years in a truck n trailer company, then 6 months service after sales in mediamarket
<lotuspsychje> SeriouslyLaugh: my future plan is to run an ubuntu store
<SeriouslyLaugh> neat! i'm in advertising
<lotuspsychje> SeriouslyLaugh: how did you get in contact with ubuntu
<SeriouslyLaugh> you mean like how did i first hear about it?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<SeriouslyLaugh> hm good question, i'll have to ruminate on that
<lotuspsychje> :p
<SeriouslyLaugh> tgm4883 after he gets that sorted out i was going to have him run wget -O skype-install.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb
<SeriouslyLaugh> and then sudo dpkg -i skype-install.deb
<lotuspsychje> SeriouslyLaugh: think he messed with too many ppa's
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah and if apt-get update fails i don't think the skype install would work
<carrera> Greetings!  :-)
<lotuspsychje> hey mate
<lotuspsychje> add to your favs
<lotuspsychje> always handy to have good relations
<lotuspsychje> carrera: most crew here got ssd inside with linux :p
<sam_yan> Hi.Does  ubuntu overwrite the cups ?
<lotuspsychje> sam_yan: i think you looking for help in #ubuntu ?
<sam_yan> yes
<lotuspsychje> sam_yan: this is the ubuntu discussion room
<sam_yan> Because ubuntu have use systemd.and the cups is related in systemd
<lotuspsychje> sam_yan: ask in #ubuntu please
<sam_yan> ok.I am sorry.
<lotuspsychje> bbl breakfast
<lotuspsychje> good noon TJ-
<TJ-> don't be premature, you make me feel lazy - you're an hour ahead of me :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> its almost teat time :p
<lotuspsychje> tea
<TJ-> I was only woken up 1/2 hour ago by a UPS delivery - not slept that long in ages
<lotuspsychje> what did you get?
<TJ-> Grrrr, if you carry on I may as well go back to bed :O
<TJ-> oh, I feel VERY guilty... an entire UPS van for 10  4mmx1.6mm SMD diodes! The packaging is 10,000 times bigger than the diodes
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> Usually Farnell send components by regular postal mail, but must be due to the volume this time of year because they promise next-day delivery if you order before 20:00, they use UPS no matter how small the order.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> hey BluesKaj :-)
<BluesKaj> Hi OerHeks ;-)
<TJ-> afternoon :)
<BluesKaj> just got plasma 5.4.3 upgrade, readying for plasma 5.5, I guess, which is a major change to the plasma desktop
<BluesKaj> hey TJ-
<TJ-> Another!?
<BluesKaj> TJ-, they have to fix what they mucked up ...bugs and too many fav features were dropped in plasma 5, which apparently have been resurrected in 5.5
 * TJ- shakes head sadly
<TJ-> I never fail to be disappointed at how open-source dev's are more interested in scratching their own itches than on providing a solid predictable user experience.
<TJ-> You can do both; just not in the stable/release code
 * BluesKaj nods
<TJ-> Distro's should hold a packaging rule that when an upstream does a new release that significantly regresses existing functionality, that doesn't get into the distro until it has feature parity
<daftykins> good news everyone! :)
<daftykins> also hi team \o
<OerHeks> hi daftykins, what is the good news?
<OerHeks> Are you going to be a dad?
<daftykins> that would be resoundingly bad news :D
<daftykins> it would seem i did get charged for the second SSD, but at the original deal price of very cheap... so i think i will enquire about keeping both :D
<OerHeks> For those with hidden feelings for you, maybe...
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> i think i know one that may apply to ;)
<OerHeks> oh, that is nice yeah.
<daftykins> oh it was only about £8 off, hmm :)
<TJ-> LOL ... I love watching the pyschology at work when it comes to 'deals' when people try to figure out who won; them or the retailer
<daftykins> :)
<TJ-> Rather like a Casino - the bank always wins!
<daftykins> i don't think it's quite that bad, but i definitely am a sucker for deals :D
<daftykins> what's pretty good is everything i got i'm selling though, so all is well :>
<TJ-> I was telling lotuspsychje I felt guilty this morning when a UPS van delivered 10 4mmx16.mm diodes
<TJ-> s/16.mm/1.6mm/
<daftykins> did they drive into the middle of the field? :)
<TJ-> they often drive into the middle of the yard, which is the coords of our postcode, then we have to call them back
<daftykins> yeah you shared the tale once, so i wondered if it was repeated today :D
<daftykins> you could always have made the drivers' day by saying they were for your time machine
<TJ-> If its the same driver they remember, but it seems most commercial sat-navs don't 'learn'
<TJ-> haha what and order the same parts for delivery every day? Deja-Vu
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i'm glad to hear that those guys i looked at the wifi troubles for say all is working well, now
<daftykins> i'm not sure whether i would develop so nice a thing as a 'no fix no fee' policy :D
<BluesKaj> hey daftykins, gona raid the 2 ssds?
<daftykins> haha no, i need to make a call in a moment and see if a mate the cheap laptop is for wants it in there
<daftykins> still need to wait for the second one to turn up too :)
<BluesKaj> ok, just curious
<daftykins> all my systems are actually fully SSD already, desktop, laptop... file server and HTPC
<daftykins> i even have 2 x 40GB intel cheap SSDs spare doing nothing
<BluesKaj> I'm just beginning to switch over to SSD, still have to convince wifey that I can make her system a lot faster
<daftykins> :D i guess you'd need a decent capacity one, then to clone the whole system over and leave her to it to notice it the best way
<daftykins> i had a client say "but you're a nerd" when i said SSDs make a night and day difference, though he then admitted he noticed a huge difference himself!
<OerHeks> not the read/write speed, but 0 seektime ..
<TJ-> daftykins: I think for most stuff, you're charging for the knowledge and experience not the fix itself
<daftykins> very true
<TJ-> For me to throw a 1 minute solution into #ubuntu probably is because I've spent hours or days previously, researching the issue
<daftykins> i'm left thinking that half of the little devices these guys were given for wifi, simply do nothing
<TJ-> probably, they're driven by marketing bods wanting to claim feature bullet points
<BluesKaj> I dd'd the existing Kubuntu installation from a hdd to the new ssd without a problem ...no uefi boot partitions etc to worry about
<daftykins> almost tempting to call the company that supplied them and pretend to be a client, to see what they say
<TJ-> When I was consulting and had clients question my fees, I'd point out they're not paying for my time today, but for my time over several years getting this good at identifying and solving the issue
<BluesKaj> TJ-, who was paying you for the time when you were learning ? :-)
<TJ-> BluesKaj: no one
<TJ-> Generally I calculated that 65% of the time was not commissioned, e.g. spent learning, experimenting with test set-ups, writing experimental code, etc.
<BluesKaj> time well spent then
<TJ-> I've been getting some calls recently wanting me to do som 'cyber' security consulting, and right now that seems to pay silly money. Not unusual to hear an offer of £5k a day
<daftykins> and still so many are getting compromised :)
<daftykins> i had a uni coursemate or two who jumped ship to digital forensics, could've been fun
<TJ-> Because business directors are now running scared of a compromise and falling over to find a conmfort blanket. When you tell them the simple solution though, they don't want it
<TJ-> It is fun, but can be high pressure if you're involved in a live penetration issue
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: im in level15 of phlipple
<OerHeks> :-D
<TJ-> "Don't use software that is proven to be continusoult compromised for the last 15 years" - e.g. "Stop using Windows", "Stop using HTML-based email", "Stop allowing user's to open attachments", "Have firewall blocking OUTGOING connections"
<lotuspsychje> adobe gave linux a present, patched flash :p
<daftykins> patched until tomorrow ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> i can't wait until flash dies
<lotuspsychje> or 0day yesterday?
<TJ-> "Don't run DB servers on the same host as a web server", "Use firewall and rate-limitation on DB host access", "don't allow direct SQL queries from apps; provide Stored Procedures"
<lotuspsychje> same here
<daftykins> TJ-: makes a lot of sense, all that
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: most companys and admins never heard of pentest before..
<TJ-> daftykins: right... basics... but folks still want convenience over good practices
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: they have, they just don't know it. Just have someone try to walk in off the street ... that's pen testing. It isn't magically just because it's on the network
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> but to know the 'virtual' dangers, they just dont care
<lotuspsychje> they just skared of the consequences when you confront them
<lotuspsychje> hi pauljw
<TJ-> I'm serious. The problem is that too many people think the 'Internet' (aka LAN) is somehow something magical and apart from 'real life'. Adopt the same practices as you do in real life and you won't go far wrong
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: well for social network its the other way around, big virtual ego's on facebook
<TJ-> Carrying all your credit cards in the same wallet? Fail - distribute them around your pockets == Don't store all your data in a single database
<pauljw> morning lotuspsychje , everyone :)
<TJ-> Written down your Credit Card PIN codes and carrying it in your wallet? Fail - encrypt it == unencrypted passwords
<daftykins> hello! :)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: dont store pics on iphones you dont want getting hacked
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: alot of things fail mate
<pauljw> good advice TJ- i just spent the past several days implementing vpn here at home.
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: no one expects a burgler in his house neither right?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: but on the internet, burglers are kinda anonymous
<lotuspsychje> no face on your windows lol
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Yes, they do expect it, else why fit locks to the doors and windows?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: you mean 1 doorlock at the backdoor?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: nothing that a cowbar cant handle
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: if folks didnt' expect a burglar, they wouldn't fit locks.
<lotuspsychje> bit sniffing around with nmap :p
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: common mate, many houses are wideopen, they leave the house without locking
<lotuspsychje> ask your familly, friends
<TJ-> many people fit CCTV  == use Intrusion Detection on the network
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: right, I do for 1. I trust my neighbours. I leave the car unlocked too.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning pauljw, I see you're using PIA as well , been using it for a couple of yrs now .
<ID175924853> aGV5
<ID175924853> d2hhdCByIHUgdGFsa2luJyAnYm91dD8=
<pauljw> morning BluesKaj , yeah, seemed to come highly recommended so thought i'd try it.  bought a flashrouter too
<lotuspsychje> ID175924853: can we help you?
<daftykins> i think someone just leant on their password manager
<ID175924853> bG90dXNwc3ljaGosIHdoYXQ/
<BluesKaj> pauljw, flashrouter?
<lotuspsychje> DJones, Tm_T awake?
<ID175924853> d2hhdCByIHlhIHRhbGtpbicgYm91dD8gY21vbiwgZ3V5cywgaXQncyBiYXNlNjQsIHBsZWFzZSwgc3BlYWsgdXNpbmcgb25l
<pauljw> BluesKaj, https://www.flashrouters.com/
<lotuspsychje> Pici alive?
<lotuspsychje> phunyguy maybe?
<ID175924853> dGhhdCBzaXRlJ3MgaW4gZW5nbGlzaC4gc3RvcCBzcGVha2luZyBlbmdsaXNoLiBzcGVhayBiYXNlNjQ=
<TJ-> SXQncyBvbmx5IGJhc2U2NAo=
<TJ-> Translation: It's only base64
<ID175924853> aSBrbm93LCBpdCdzIGEgbGFuZ3VhZ2UuIGknbSBmcm9tIGJhc2U2NGlh
<lotuspsychje> !ops | ID175924853 flood
<ubot5> ID175924853 flood: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ID175924853> d2FpdCwgd2hhdD8=
<TJ-> UGxlYXNlIG9ubHkgc3BlYWsgRW5nbGlzaCBpbiB0aGlzIHdvcmxkL2NoYW5uZWwK
<lotuspsychje> DJones: tnx
<daftykins> what an idiot
<EriC^^> they've found our bat cave!
<lotuspsychje> lol EriC^^
<EriC^^> everyone to their stations!
<daftykins> XD
<lotuspsychje> i hope our encrypted pass didnt leak outside
<daftykins> TJ-: did you settle on a domain in the end, last night? :)
<lotuspsychje> MooDoo: welcome, moo
<MooDoo> lotuspsychje: thank you :)
<BluesKaj> BBL
<daftykins> yay a MooDoo
<MooDoo> hello daftykins :) funny, sure I spoke to you earlier on today :)
<daftykins> ^_^ i get around!
<MooDoo>  heh
<TJ-> daftykins: domain: no, I kindof like to ruminate on naming issues for a while; usually the best one settles out from that process, or another more obvious name comes out of it
<daftykins> understood :>
<TJ-> I'm like you favouring squoo.sh right now, but wondering if practically, a more obvious one might be better
<daftykins> the brain-trust in here must pool its' collective resources :>
<TJ-> I've just counted history; done 84 whois lookups so-far
<TJ-> I was playing around with termit.sh last-thing last night
<lotuspsychje> <Fenix2412> sigz, 358 is buggy... it causes steam crashes and also causes grid to do a hard lockup of your system
<lotuspsychje> very handy channel #gamingonlinux
<OerHeks> lets see
<lotuspsychje> and cool url bot :p
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Dell-Doing-UEFI-LVFS
<lotuspsychje> wb BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> connection droped out , that's odd
<BluesKaj> dropped even
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Yes, and Ubuntu is scheduled to support UEFI Capsules for 16.04
<lotuspsychje> nice nice
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: JanC told us vaapi is risky to use?
<TJ-> it shouldn't be, it's basically the same technology as nvidia's VDPAU
<lotuspsychje> ic
<lotuspsychje> !find vaapi
<ubot5> Found: gstreamer1.0-vaapi, gstreamer1.0-vaapi-doc, i965-va-driver, i965-va-driver-dbg, libgstreamer-vaapi1.0-0, libgstreamer-vaapi1.0-dev, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vaapi&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<lotuspsychje> some intel chipset on askubuntu reccomended that vaapi
<daftykins> Kodi uses that :>
<lotuspsychje> me and bashing-om had a user this week with intel dual head chipset
<daftykins> i heard about that, how does that work o0 one on-die then...?
<lotuspsychje> not sure how he fixxed it, went to sleep afterwards
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: the guy had bot heads unclaimed
<TJ-> dual-head usually means the CRTCs (outputs) not GPUs
<lotuspsychje> and think bashing-om let him install that xorg-intel
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: yeah but it was 2 cards, same as we have optimus
<lotuspsychje> but then 2 intels
<daftykins> i feel in quite some disbelief over that one, as all modern intel is on-die, so there'd be no place for the second to live
<TJ-> Oh, dual-GPU then
<TJ-> Like the Nvidia Quadro NVS420 I have
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<TJ-> 4-heads, 2-GPU
<lotuspsychje> 2 cards in lswh -C video
<lotuspsychje> lemme re-find that paste
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: there's a gotcha in that sometimes; on *some* systems the SAME GPU can appear at TWO different locations on the PCI bus.
<lotuspsychje> TJ-, daftykins think it was this1: http://pastebin.com/ruJJS4mS
<daftykins> hmm i think those are part of the same
<lotuspsychje> lshw -C video showed them both unclaimed
<TJ-> this seems to indicate it's a single GPU: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dell_Latitude_D630
<lotuspsychje> <JanC> I'd suggest be careful with the VAAPI driver; I have pretty bad experiences with that...
<TJ-> The intel datasheet confirms its a single GPU with dual-head capability, the standard offering. http://www.intel.com/assets/pdf/datasheet/316273.pdf
<lotuspsychje> aha
<TJ-> those '2' devices are actually the parent bridge 2.0 and the actual device 2.1. This is where "lspci -nn" comes in handy because you can see the device class, but there is a clue in the text-output: "VGA compatible controller" for 2.0 versus "Display controller" for 2.1
<lotuspsychje> right
<TJ-> see http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/read/PD/03
<TJ-> the first "VGA compatible controller" presents a VESA VGA compatible interface whereas the "Display controller" requires the hardware-specific driver
<JanC> the main/only risk of using VAAPI is that you get errors when playing videos (it's only used for that after all)
<TJ-> right, and the user reports the issue only after having played a video, which suggests adding it may indeed help
<daftykins> urge to visit the coffee shop rising...
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykins> 15 mins 'til closing!
<lotuspsychje> runnnn
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> and bring a warm cappucino for me :p
<daftykins> d'aww i only just saw that now! :>
<daftykins> mission accomplished \o/
<daftykins> just put that SSD into the cheap Lenovo, so now i have a spare 1TB seagate! :>
<daftykins> although i will suggest getting a caddy to put it inside also
<lotuspsychje> nice!
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: wich Os going on it?
<daftykins> 10! :) came with 8.1 but ugh :P
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: is it still free update?
<daftykins> yep 'til July of next
<lotuspsychje> nice nice
<daftykins> man these opera CDs :(
<lotuspsychje> ripping? :p
<daftykins> yip
<lotuspsychje> hi sethj
 * sethj waves
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: cant get past level 15 grrrrr
<OerHeks> intriguing game, isn't it?
<OerHeks> or how you spell that
<lotuspsychje> yeah it makes your brain think in all directions!
<OerHeks> not an bad exercise
<lotuspsychje> indeede
<OerHeks> unless you are unstable wobble waterhead like me
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> amazing! level18
<daftykins> here's that cheap machine and high-res screen: http://techblo.gg/stuff/lappy.jpg
<daftykins> if you can excuse the poor quality :>
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: cool mate
<daftykins> that one's ready to be picked up tomorrow
<lotuspsychje> one customer gonna be happy
<daftykins> ^_^
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: how fast is boot?
<daftykins> maybe, until he tries to use 10 since he's used to 7 ;D
<daftykins> hmm lemme do a vid
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Hey hey ! As our world turns . Good seesion ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yeah pretty active today
<daftykins> oh this is hilarious, one of the tracks has a name so long that Windows can't delete it, let me rename it... or anything
<daftykins> it was happy to let the flac binary create it, but it can now do nothing with it XD
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: there's the vid, with some lovely British commentary ;) https://www.dropbox.com/s/hsjdu6j4k0ykem3/VID_20151211_180831.mp4?dl=0
<lotuspsychje> lets c :p
<daftykins> silly me, claimed it was hybrid on reboot but of course it isn't
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: thats insane fast man
<lotuspsychje> you should make a yt :p
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> neither of those are hybrid either, that'd be even more impressive
<lotuspsychje> serious very fast
<lotuspsychje> boot speed matters!
<lotuspsychje> using laptop like a tablet
<lotuspsychje> press power and use
<daftykins> definitely useful when on the road :)
<lotuspsychje> anywhere yeah
<lotuspsychje> if only i could find a cheap barebone company with such machines..
 * daftykins debates skipping a second CD set of a same opera by a different orchestra
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: " grrfrf: ask your question to the channel please "; Watching TJ- 's back :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> not everyone can be 24/7 support right
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i was frowning at that user picking on him :>
<Bashing-om> gotta feed the dogs sometimes .
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: my dead hard disk senses are tingling...
<lotuspsychje> :p
<OerHeks> IIRC swap not beiing used ..
<daftykins> ah har
<OerHeks> *hips*
<daftykins> wish i had OerHeks' memory :>
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> i saw a pastebin with Подкачка = swap
<daftykins> ah har
<OerHeks> noakayka
<daftykins> :D crazy alphabet
<OerHeks> no, it is fun
<OerHeks> :-D
<daftykins> the friend i'll be putting a new router in for tomorrow is from Latvia, she tells me they grow up learning it and Russian
 * daftykins looks at his channels
<daftykins> i need an addon that hides any and all US politics chat
<lotuspsychje> lol
<BluesKaj> is there much French spoken on your Islands, being so close to France, daftykins?
<daftykins> nah, there used to be a local patois language, an English-French mix, but only the very old generations hidden furthest from the capital speak it now
<lotuspsychje> oui
<daftykins> it's a language very close to death
<lotuspsychje> non
<daftykins> i know a couple of phrases though :) "Warro" is hello to someone you know :)
<daftykins> and "Cawm chik la faire va?" is "how are you?"
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: IRT grrfrf's syslog .. what is " zswap: loading zswap " ? New one on me . Is he doing something non-standard and eating up memory ?
<OerHeks> zfs swap?
<OerHeks> btrfs?
<lotuspsychje> weird situation, only freeze on ap launch
<BluesKaj> heh, sounds like Canadian/Quebec French/patois "yeansit" means "vien ici" or come here
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> maybe cpu get real warm
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: i'd get the SMART data for fun, i see there is a newer BIOS but no benefits to be had with it
<lotuspsychje> all worked on bios makes it weird
<lotuspsychje> and new hd that also worked on windows
<daftykins> Sony's are notorious for doing that
<daftykins> i wouldn't be surprised if the sony ACPI module thingy isn't helping
<lotuspsychje> yeah his syslog is full of acpi bugs
<lotuspsychje> ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000052F conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000055F
<daftykins> sounds like the guys machine is using the vesa driver for graphics o0
<daftykins> [    1.020765] vesafb: mode is 1920x1080x32, linelength=7680, pages=0
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<TJ-> Don't be too concerned with OpRegion<>SystemIO range warnings, they are one very visible example of how bad firmware writers are, but the kernel uses what it finds, not what ACPI claims
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: yeah but 15.04 and 15.10 have both remarkable more acpi errors then trusty
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: right, because the kernel is stricter on reporting them than it was previsouly
<TJ-> make the bugs visible and eventually they'll be fixed in newer kit
<lotuspsychje> lets hope so
<TJ-> Most of the SystemIO warnings are for the old 'legacy' IBM PC device I/O port ranges, which are so ancient that firmware writers just throw in boilerplate values rather than ensuring they match
<daftykins> if my approach to Country... seems bad, it's because i sadly know of the user from another channel :P
<lotuspsychje> right
 * lotuspsychje doesnt like namecalling
<Bashing-om> ^ agrred, namecalling is not in accord with our team spirit . A good means to be "put outside the camp" .
<daftykins> alrighty time to head to the kitchen and crack a beer i think :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> cheers
<daftykins> er i mean cook food!
<pauljw> heheh...
<lotuspsychje> when there's beer in the channel, suddenly pauljw is awake!
<lotuspsychje> strange...
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> :D
 * daftykins hands out the Guinness
<lotuspsychje> pint, not half a pint
<lotuspsychje> and an adam's apple to flush it all down
<pauljw> i'll be the designated driver and just have a cup o joe
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-8-5-to-land-early-next-week-ota-9-gets-a-huge-unity-8-update-497501.shtml
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-12
<Overlap> good news : Ubuntu gone mad after receiving updates
<Overlap> not reading flash drive or any other USB device
<SeriouslyLaugh> sorry Overlap i thought you were asking about other general ubuntu channels -- this one isn't for support topics
<Overlap> then ?
<Overlap> development ?
<SeriouslyLaugh> no, just use the main #ubuntu channel
<Overlap> ok
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> waiting for mircx1 to paste multiple lines in #ubuntu :-D
<pauljw> hi everyone
<OerHeks> hi paul
<BluesKaj> 'Morning pauljw
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> greetings o/
<pauljw> hey daftykins
<daftykins> i think my xbox got a bit confused
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/faj56in8bztf9xn/VID_20151212_140056.mp4?dl=0
<OerHeks> No, that is correct, daftykins :-D
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> my friend is part of a community outreach program that's giving out bikes to children in Texas schools that improve their reading skills, today
<daftykins> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/RmhFXcPv/irccloudcapture1424503164.jpg
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i think i should take one to do some downhill on ;)
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> haha :D
<TJ-> Have you guys seen the hexo+ autonomous camera drone? I'm ordering 1 and a GoPro to patrol the farm :)
<TJ-> https://hexoplus.com/product/hexo_drone_3d
<pauljw> sweet
<daftykins> :O
<TJ-> I can imagine it following the huskies when they run off :D
<daftykins> gotta say hexcopter now i guess
<daftykins> XD
<pauljw> heheh... yeah, huskies do love to run
<daftykins> TJ-: i am now hoping for a wintery Christmas music backed video of running huskies
<TJ-> just need to fit it with a vert loud speaker so I can SHOUT at them to make them come back :
<TJ-> daftykins: don't get your hopes up... I'm already fed up of cleaning the mud off them every day, and no sign of freezing weather
<pauljw> :)
<TJ-> The problem is, I'll have to design and build robotic battert replacement stations since it only has about 10 minutes flying time... it'll have to land, have the robot swap in a new battery, and take off again :D
<pauljw> that would be something to see
<daftykins> TJ-: d'aww
<daftykins> TJ-: i took apart this subwoofer of mine that's on the blink, took some almost passable photos - would you mind taking a glance and suggesting whether it looks like an easy to repair or one for the bin situation?
<daftykins> they're not even vaguely going to be high quality enough to see much on a component level mind
<daftykins> i'm not sure if you were able to wrestle the dropbox links into working? https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wdsfqzf7x32pmo4/AABIpzgvtgI8E5jz-Y50OlnJa?dl=0
<daftykins> i'm thinking it's going to be uneconomical to do much with
<Bashing-om> I awoke earky this Saturday, yukkie outside, so here I am . What can we learn today ?
<daftykins> :)
<OerHeks> yukkie outside here too, small raindrops that makes you more wet than a thunderstorm
<OerHeks> we call it dog-weather.
<daftykins> hehe
 * OerHeks has to go outside to walk the dog :-(
<daftykins> i've got 2 hours to kill before i go and put this new router in for the friend
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Good evening (yours) to ya !
<daftykins> :D ty!
<Bashing-om> I spent big bucks in fenceing - so I wouild not have to "walk" our dogs !
<daftykins> my dads always having to replace panels that blow down over here :S
<Bashing-om> Aye, the more you do the more you have to do . If ya use it, ya got to fix it !
<TJ-> grrr, need that drone camera now! Storms blew a gate open, Pepper's gone, been searching for her the last hour, but its dark now
<daftykins> :(
<daftykins> that's annoying
<TJ-> Been around the perimeter and (very deep mud) tracks, so I'm damp and dirty :)
<TJ-> daftykins: dropbox seems to get worse; it simply isn't loading anything. just says "connecting to fonts.googleapis.com ..." (when are site's going to learn to host their own damn content!)
<daftykins> http://techblo.gg/stuff/sub.zip
<daftykins> my mistake, should've thrown it on mine direct to begin with :)
<TJ-> daftykins: how is it 'on the blink' ?
<pauljw> i feel your pain TJ- many years ago i had a siberian husky 'Boo' that was impossible to keep at home.  he loved me to death but was just as happy to love me from 5 miles away as he was at home where he belonged... :(
<TJ-> pauljw: She has always come back in the past, after about 5 hours, but she has a habit of heading onto a major road a mile away and it being dark now, not good. She also didn't have her collar on because she'd just got back from a proper run with me.
<pauljw> oh  man, gonna be a long night of worry... sorry.
<daftykins> TJ-: it's one that goes into standby when it's not receiving a signal it needs to work with, with a small pop as it goes into standby if not. it basically works every morning for the first 'activation' but then double pops now and then won't come back out
<Bashing-om> TJ-: I too feel for ya .. We have lost so many dogs to that black top . The major reason for the fenseing .. and the effort to keep them dog proof .
<TJ-> daftykins: capacitors
<TJ-> Bashing-om: we've got 2m high hurricane fencing, but the storm blew a gate open and she'd gone outside for a pee and discovered it I guess.
<daftykins> hrmm guess i better find someone to replace the whole set, i don't solder :(
<TJ-> daftykins: any of the electrolytic can capacitors got obviously bulging tops, or signs of leakage around their base?
<daftykins> nah, it all looked totally fine
<daftykins> by chance a friend in another channel had a sub do the same thing, he's suggesting possible loose connections to the speaker itself
<daftykins> loose and shorting
<TJ-> daftykins: could be one of the power transistors failing after it warms up
<daftykins> annoyingly that's as far as i could get the board out, as they wired it so short!
<TJ-> loose connections aren't so likely if it pops without being physically disturbed
<daftykins> the speaker movement from it powering off wouldn't be enough?
<TJ-> It looks like you can unplug the 2 power connectors that go to the transformer inside the box
<daftykins> yeah, it's the red and black in the middle that are soldered direct from speaker cone to board
<daftykins> they're super short
<TJ-> unlikely with those kinds of connections, they're pretty rugged. If it's pop-ing that suggests an unexpected discharge when it goes into standby, which would be triggered by a small signal transistor monitoring the input power level
<TJ-> oh, those! that's annoying
<daftykins> mmm, they wanted £60 and it posted to London to get looked at
<daftykins> then i'd have to arrange a return courier too!
<TJ-> any 1/2 way competent audio engineer should be able to figure that out, got any radio HAMs locally you can call on?
<daftykins> mmm, could try this AV shop a mates dad runs
<daftykins> i would imagine that if i had the skills, it wouldn't be worth it if it weren't mine
<TJ-> there's a slim possibility its caused by a dry-joint/solder cracking caused by the speaker vibration. Reflowing solder on the most stressed connections could solve that (the power transistors attached to the heatsink, mainly)
<daftykins> haha, could i be really ghetto and throw it in the oven? ;)
<TJ-> No!
<daftykins> aww :)
<TJ-> Well you could... as long as you eat it when it comes out!
<daftykins> i can't even detach the board myself to pass on to someone to look at
<daftykins> the £78 Yamaha on amazon is looking quite tempting :(
<TJ-> is it possible to open up the box itself? maybe there are accessible clips/screws through that PCB mounting apeture
<daftykins> lots of screws on the cone itself, so i might be able to release that and take a look on that end
<daftykins> most likely soldered double though and so needs detaching
<TJ-> sometimes the speaker use slide-on tab connectors
<daftykins> ooh that could be useful then. thanks for your input as always :D
<daftykins> entertainment just doesn't sound right without a working sub there
<daftykins> right i've gotta get my gear together for this job
<TJ-> I have a sub to rest my feet on, it doubles as a calf massager :)
<BluesKaj> heh, my old sub has seen better days. Think the voice coil is turning purple ...aka losing it's power handling ability
<daftykins> o0
<BluesKaj> might buy a new driver for that size enclosure and seal it ...reflex tuning is setup for a driver's paramters and new one won't perform peoperly in an enclosure tuned for diifferent speaker
<BluesKaj> properly even
<BluesKaj> anyway it's almost 20yrs old, time for something new
<daftykins> cor! :)
<daftykins> yay, in and out fitting that new router in just one hour
<pauljw> :)
<Bashing-om> daftykins: When you know - nothing to it, huh .. ya do good work !
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> broadband login was wrong that the landlord gave me though, i had to phone up the ISP - at first she said she'd refuse as i don't pay the bill... but i managed to sweet talk her into some kindness
<daftykins> "i'll tell you what i have, then you can correct me" ;)
<pauljw> she should be fired.. lol  j/k
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> that's the excuse for everything nowadays, "sorry i can't, Data protection, blah blah"
<pauljw> yep
<daftykins> i phoned up the satellite TV service operators in the UK, "Sky", told them i was receiving email for someone elses account "sorry we can't help, data protection"
<daftykins> "thanks" i said, "i'll just keep enjoying reading about what your customer watches"
<Bashing-om> ^^ Why I do not so MS " proprietary information, we will give you a work-a-round " . If I did not want to know I would not have asked !
<TJ-> daftykins: You know what your response should be to that statement? "OK, I'll report your lapse to the Information Commissioners Office so they can issue you with an Enforcement Notice"
<daftykins> o0
<lotuspsychje> good evening mates
<daftykins> heya o/
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> hi pauljw
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: oh -oh: http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/arch-linux-devs-will-no-longer-support-kde-4-say-kde-plasma-5-5-is-stable-enough-497527.shtml
<daftykins> i didn't think arch folks did things based on stability ;)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: did yiur customer pickup his laptop already?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, if plasma 5 has all the changes that are advertized then I can live with it since some of my fav features are back ...sort of.
<lotuspsychje> aha
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.5
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: nah he cancelled on today in the end, said he couldn't find a parking space here in town :D coming tomorrow morning instead
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: someone gonna be happy with bootspeed :p
<daftykins> ah he's gotten to the age where he doesn't even really care so much about things like that now, so i'm not sure if he'll even notice
<lotuspsychje> lollll
<daftykins> old friend of my dads, i still remember going along with him to help this friend set up his then brand spanking new Pentium III Dell :)
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: so, what does matter for him?
<daftykins> just working with that 27" monitor i got so he can see architects drawings :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<TJ-> 5 1/2 hours later... Pepper returns, very wet and be-draggled, and hungry :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> did he go walk alone?
<OerHeks> I would let him wait another 1/2 hour
<pauljw> great news TJ- !!
<pauljw> i'll sleep better tonight...
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Did you walk Pepper back to the gate and tell him a 'No No ' ?
<TJ-> 'she' ... whenever she goes, it's always about 5-6 hours when she returns
<TJ-> Bashing-om: no, I just make her feel very very welcome and praise her and fuss her
<pauljw> :D
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Yeah, I find that the best .. I have 2 dogs inside the fence, with love they no longer run out when the gates are opened . They so want to please .
<OerHeks> Drabber never leaves me out of sight.
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: never heard of a dog leave alone
<TJ-> Once Huskies have a focus it is very hard to break into it. We've had a south-westerly storm blowing all day carrying in some attractive smells - I think she put her nose into the wind and followed them
<lotuspsychje> its like a wolf in the wild..
<pauljw> they're hard wired to run...
<lotuspsychje> our newspaper posted a dog with cam tied to back recently, and attacked by 2 wolves
<TJ-> It looks like she went into the 'wilderness' area chasing Rabbits and Pheasant scents, rather than towards the major roads. I don't mind so much if that is the case.
<Bashing-om> Back before the fences ( and neighbors ) had an Alaskan husky .. I have no idea how large his territory was . Make his rounds and come back home several hours later .
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: not skared they get attacked by bigger species?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: that's it - I was looking at a 30,000 acre property in Scotland a few weeks ago and thinking, 'if we built a house in the middle of that it might just be large enough to keep the Huskies happy' !
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: no.. they can run fast, too :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> half animal/half pet, i love it!
<Bashing-om> TJ-: 'They' have such a huge territory to defend and take care of !
<lotuspsychje> like that character from the hobbit
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: you describing me? :P
<lotuspsychje> loool
<OerHeks> Bagins?
<TJ-> I've been called worse :D
<pauljw> Gollum...
<lotuspsychje> nooo
<lotuspsychje> beorn
<lotuspsychje> half man half bear
<lotuspsychje> nice lil fella :p
<TJ-> Pepper is fast asleep on the sofa now :)
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> warm and cosy inside
<daftykins> they know not what drama they bring!
<TJ-> so true.. she's got the attitude 'I don't object to all this fuss, but what's it for?'
<TJ-> I'm actually very pleased that she does return; when we got her it was obvious she'd been very badly treated since a very young pup and she had to learn to trust us and lose her agression and suspicion. Now her favorite thing is to roll over exposing her tummy and having it tickled. Took about 18 months for her to get to that stage.
<pauljw> awesome
<TJ-> Hmmm, huskyOS ... with two flavours, Silver and Pepper :)
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> happy husky LTS
<TJ-> that's catchy!
<TJ-> and the codename of the development version is 'runaway'
<BluesKaj> while growing up our family dog had been abused and paractically starved to death 'til a dog loving neighbour took pity on the poor pup, a fox hound cross breed, and brought him home from the pub where the dog was abandoned. He thought we would be a good fit and he was right ...we had him for 17 good yrs
<TJ-> They reward you so much when you give them care and reliability and trust
<BluesKaj> absolutely
<daftykins> :)
<TJ-> And keep me fit for sure, all the chasing about
<pauljw> no doubt
<daftykins> my cat had an alcoholic previous owner who did who knows what to her, she's super skittish as a result but likes to curl up on my lap; i got a good shot of her today: http://i.imgur.com/FAejB7H.jpg
<pauljw> pretty cat
<TJ-> daftykins: looks the first cat I had as a kid, called Smartie
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: nice1 black n white
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> tux cat!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> hmm guy questions an optical drive working and hasn't tried 2 discs o0
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Oh. the hand holding that you do .
<daftykins> :D
<TJ-> Install a ZIP drive and really confuse him
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> i never owned one of those myself :> used to have a client that backed up to one
<daftykins> the ol' parallel port passthrough external blue units, my my.
<TJ-> They were really popular and useful at one time, almost standard for small business backup systems
<TJ-> especially those 250MB devices!
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> TJ-: haha you'd love the article i read the other day that was exploring encryption on Western Digital external hard disks, in some instances they found them to be using a hardcoded encryption key in the firmware
<daftykins> or some other implementation was picking from, at best, 256 values
<daftykins> reason i think of that, is i replaced that companies' zip drive with one such external USB HDD :D
<TJ-> Yes, that really was a big fail. There are so many amateurs putting 'encryption' together to tick marketing checklists but the work is left to regular developers rather than bringing in encryption specialists
<EriC^^> evening guys
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<pauljw> hi EriC^^
<daftykins> \o
<TJ-> same as the devs configuring firmware for mobo manufacturers. The original code from AMI Phoenix etc. is good, but the devs tasked with customising it to mobos are terrible
 * daftykins hands EriC^^ something from the kitchen
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje pauljw daftykins :D
<TJ-> EriC^^: :)
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> hey TJ-
<TJ-> EriC^^: I've just ordered the perfect tool for ensuring you're never without a food delivery: https://hexoplus.com/
<EriC^^> haha :D
<EriC^^> that's pretty neat!
<EriC^^> you could take a lot of cool footage with that
<TJ-> yeah; I want something that can chase runaway huskies!
<TJ-> preferably with an infra-red camera mounted for night ops too
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> imagine a really clingy wife attaches one to her husband
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: are you married?
<lotuspsychje> nop :p
<lotuspsychje> and i will not tie my gf to a drone :p
<EriC^^> lol im worried for you mate
<EriC^^> not her :P
<EriC^^> who's misslotus ? the gf?
<lotuspsychje> yep
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> TJ-: did you find a cool name for the termbin?
<TJ-> EriC^^: not so far, been a bit distracted, but also been letting the ideas float about a bit
<EriC^^> stream.sh maybe?
<EriC^^> just thought of it
<TJ-> daftykins likes squoo.sh, I do too, but concerned its not descriptive enough. something like termit.sh would be descriptive
<EriC^^> yeah squoo.sh is pretty cool and catchy too
<EriC^^> not descriptive though yeah
<daftykins> just squoo.sh it in a paste will you? ;)
<TJ-> I could register 2, and have them both point to the same thing of course
<TJ-> but that's a bit of overkill :)
<daftykins> given that termbin got DDoS'd, couldn't hurt?
<TJ-> daftykins: I tested out doing the neat BASH trick with just  "script -f /dev/tcp/<host>/<port>" and it works
<EriC^^> wget -O- squoo.sh | sh
<EriC^^> basically that's what the user will run right?
<TJ-> daftykins: the 'problem' is it can't return the URI back, but I can write some sneaky code on the httpd that matches visitors on their IP address/port and existing connections ot magically display the correct 'bin' for them
<TJ-> EriC^^: no, it'll be live output using 'script -f ...' so we can see what they type, as they type
<EriC^^> TJ-: yeah, but to get them to run script -f we'll have them wget the script
<EriC^^> no?
<TJ-> EriC^^: no. '/usr/bin/script -f ...' is the command
<EriC^^> yeah i know
<EriC^^> i thought they'd download a script that had the command though? instead of typing a lot?
<TJ-> the '-f' flushes directly to the /dev/tcp/<host>/<port>
<EriC^^> yeah, less typing though?
<EriC^^> like wget -O- squoo.sh | sh
<TJ-> EriC^^: ahhh, no, we are talking at cross purposes. right now we're on about a 'simple' live pastebin that reflects what they see without them needing to continually send us new pastebin URLs
<EriC^^> vs script -f /dev/tcp/<ip>/<port>
<TJ-> So even if they make typos we'll see them and can correct them quickly
<EriC^^> yeah i know..
<TJ-> And we'll see if they're doing things they're not reporting, so we don't get confused
<TJ-> What you're on about is my other related idea of an auto-diagnostic script
 * lotuspsychje is enjoying his xscreensaver matrix gl screensaver after comming back with bansha green tea
<Bashing-om> Ya know, yall might get Oscars for this little winner .
<EriC^^> nah, i mean the same idea
<TJ-> EriC^^: well, there's no 'wget...' required for the live 'bin
<pauljw> you're right Bashing-om , but i'm gettin sceered cause i can't type for crapp
<EriC^^> TJ-: i know i'm well aware of that
<EriC^^> TJ-: i mean it's easier to trigger the live feed by typing wget <domain> | sh
<EriC^^> than script -f /dev/tcp/etc.etc.
<EriC^^> you know?
<EriC^^> so wget -O- squoo.sh | sh, would run the script -f command on their pc
<EriC^^> it's a lot catchier and easier to remember than /dev/tcp ( they aren't reverse shell experts in the end.. or something )
<Bashing-om> Huh ! .. Lemme tell ya .. I type in the dark a lot .. and I have my keyboard where I really do not feel comfortable with it .. let me tell you about typo's ( and how aggravated I can get ) !
<TJ-> EriC^^: I don't see how that'd work
<TJ-> EriC^^: 'script -f /dev/tcp/...' is not fetching anything, it is only sending. 'wget <domain> | sh' would fetch something
<EriC^^> yeah i know, it's supposed to fetch the script
<EriC^^> is that not possible? unless you add a <domain>/something.sh ?
<EriC^^> if the index file is the script and you send it to | sh
<EriC^^> wouldn't that work?
<TJ-> no, there's no script to fetch, that's my point
<TJ-> the user is ONLY transmitting, not fetching anything
<EriC^^> i know he's transmitting man
<TJ-> the user's local /usr/bin/script (part of the bsdutils package) is being utilised along with the BASH network sockets
<TJ-> I think we're both confused here
<TJ-> what is this "<domain>/something.sh" you're on about, if it isn't something the user is expected to fetch?
<lotuspsychje> you guys gonna invent something and hit the jackpot $$$$$
<EriC^^> the something.sh contains script -f /tmp/bla; etc.
<TJ-> EriC^^: oh, no, nothing like that at all
<EriC^^> TJ-: why not?
<TJ-> EriC^^: simply say to the user do "script -f /dev/tcp/squoo.sh/911" and that's it
<EriC^^> see that's kind of lengthy i dunno
<TJ-> At that point their shell is transmitted
<EriC^^> mm
<TJ-> much shorter than repeatedly asking them to do "<command> | nv termbin.com 9999" or whatever
<TJ-> they do it once, and then the bin grows as they issue commands
<EriC^^> yeah but like
<EriC^^> curl squoo.sh | sh
<EriC^^> would be way easier
<EriC^^> or curl help.me | sh or something
<EriC^^> see.my | sh
<TJ-> I'd rather the user knows exactly what we want rather than blindly fetching a script that might do anything
<EriC^^> curl with.me.in.bed | sh
<EriC^^> haha
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> XD
<EriC^^> we'll be like run this command to open a live feed of your terminal temporarily
<EriC^^> curl view.my | sh
<EriC^^> for example
<daftykins> ooh i got bored and opened my subwoofer again, i've taken the speaker off the bottom and can see a little power supply (maybe?) board inside the box also
<TJ-> EriC^^: there's no reason we can't provide that for more sophisticated issues as a second-level thing, e.g. for the diag sccipt,  but I'd like to build trust with the user before suggesting such things
<daftykins> definitely hooked up fine to the speaker as you said, TJ-
<TJ-> daftykins: in the better units they'll have traditional wire-wound transformers to avoid the noise that switched mode power supplies cause
<daftykins> i do see a big yellow box type item beside the board
<daftykins> i'd figure that for a transformer
<TJ-> daftykins: is it heavy? it'd have an iron core
<daftykins> still all fixed to this thick wood box really
<TJ-> daftykins: the PCB next to it probably contains just a bridge rectifier, smoothing caps, and voltage/current regulators
<TJ-> transformers are generally screwed down via two tabs either side of the iron core
<pauljw> bbl... the pot-roast that i've been smelling since 11am is finally ready to eat.  :)
<daftykins> TJ-: http://techblo.gg/stuff/sub2.jpg
<lotuspsychje> ok bbl guys im gonna tie my gf to bed
<lotuspsychje> errr tuck her in i mean
<lotuspsychje> dont tell it to EriC^^ ok
<daftykins> D:
<TJ-> daftykins: You recall I mentioned capacitors might have exhausted? there's some more electrolytics on that PSU PCB
<lotuspsychje> nite nite :p
<daftykins> TJ-: yeah, it's a right pain to get a view of
<TJ-> daftykins: you need my USB microscope
<daftykins> :D
<TJ-> daftykins: it looks like the screws holding the transformer and PSU PCB in might come through from the outside, are there any sign of screws on the casing same side as the control panel?
<daftykins> yep, another 4 holding the transformer
<TJ-> daftykins: if so, it'd be a case of removing those then removing all the contents through the control panel aperture (after having disconnected the speaker wires)
<daftykins> the clips on the speaker seemed quite tight, i wonder if they need a grabbing with thin pliars
<TJ-> are they those slide-on types like are often used in older autombile electrics?
<daftykins> yep, i had to squash down some kinda folded up tabs before i could shift them
<daftykins> alrighty, one transformer board and control board fully removed!
<TJ-> Yay! Remote electronics hacking is a nice break from Ubuntu hacking
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i see the little fuse on the board with the transformer too
<TJ-> how do the electrolytic capacitors look?
<daftykins> totally normal, as do their solder points on the reverse
<TJ-> sounds like it'll need proper diagnostic tools to fix then
<daftykins> yeah :(
<daftykins> just snapping another shot
<daftykins> http://techblo.gg/stuff/sub3.jpg
<TJ-> you notice how most things are glued down to prevent vibration damage? that's a good sign for build quality
<daftykins> ah ha :D
<daftykins> i wasn't sure what to make of the why, there
<TJ-> can you get a better top-down shot of the audio PCB?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> http://techblo.gg/stuff/sub4.jpg that any good?
<TJ-> that's perfect
<TJ-> the large capacitor nearest the heatsink; is that glue on its north-east side I can just see?
<daftykins> yep there's a 90 degree arc of the stuff on that one
<TJ-> OK, so it isn't electrolyte leaked out
<TJ-> the symptom you described - powers-up from cold but doesn't come back from standby suggests a weak capacitor or transistor, that hasn't got enough 'oomph' when warm/slightly charged to switch the big power transistors on
<daftykins> it'll sit there when you know it's being told to work, flashing its' standby LED and the power on LED as if to say "i'm trying, honest!"
<TJ-> right, the more you describe the firmer the diagnosis
<TJ-> it *could* also be a bad connection somewhere, it'd have the same effect, but from what I've seen it looks pretty well put together
<TJ-> in case you're tempted to try it when its out the box; make sure the speaker is connected before doing so
<daftykins> the friend that had one with a dry solder joint, was suggesting poking at the brain on the speaker terminals with a pencil
<daftykins> *braid, not brain haha
<TJ-> yes, graphite deposits can held from pencils if there's a very clear fracture, because its conductive
<daftykins> mmm i'm a bit nervous as to what surfaces what items can go on
<TJ-> but its a patch not a fix
<TJ-> I don't think that's your issue though
<daftykins> if i were to run it free from its' case
<TJ-> just don't put it on anything conductive
<daftykins> at last the wooden floor pays off!
<TJ-> I usually put a piece of cardboard under things
<TJ-> the solder spikes tend to anchor into it and stop things sliding away from me :)
<daftykins> is the speaker ok to sit on its' base with the cone aiming up? like \_/
<TJ-> Yes
<daftykins> ok all hooked up
<daftykins> heard a little click as the input audio had a bassy spot...
<daftykins> LED changed from red only, to red and blue together... but absolutely zero output
<TJ-> now you can get physical. try giving the outside of the control mounting panel a good sharp slap, flat of your hand, so the force is perpendicular to the audio PCB
<daftykins> http://techblo.gg/stuff/sub5.jpg
<daftykins> hitting the heatsink top won't be any good, will it?
<TJ-> No
<TJ-> silly question but... are you sure the audio input cable isn't damaged?
<daftykins> i could certainly grab the original the kit came with and put it in place, but the LED on the front of the case turns blue to show me it knows it should be doing things, but fails to engage
<TJ-> it depends on the detection logic. It might used ground-loop detection, but the audio strands could be broken
 * daftykins pops to grab it
<daftykins> saw it just recently :D
<daftykins> i had to get some crazy long lead instead as it had to go in a rear corner where i used to live
<TJ-> I've got a 7.1 around the study, with the sub under my feet and the satellites snaking all over, and had to extend several of those leads
<daftykins> nah identical result, sub knows it needs to engage... LED changes as i resume playback, no engagement pop/thud i usually hear
<daftykins> totally behaves like the speaker isn't even there
<TJ-> OK, so  back to the original diagnosis then
<TJ-> without a multimeter there's nothing else we can do
<daftykins> i'll have to pinch one Tuesday ^_^
<daftykins> yet come morning it'll do its' first power on run like a champ
<daftykins> TJ-: well, thank you very much as always! :D
<daftykins> now to cat proof this area... :)
<TJ-> try putting the electronics in the fridge for 10 minutes
<daftykins> mmm that'll be a struggle, fixed mains plug and everything on this thing
<TJ-> power it off and unplug then press the on button to cause it to drain its caps, then stuff it all (except the speaker) into a plastic bag :)
<daftykins> it only has a little kinda standby rocker
<daftykins> hmm, could i do one board and not the other, to isolate the culprit to one?
<TJ-> the switch type is fine, the thing you're doing is having the capacitors drained of any residual charge
<TJ-> well, to start with, just prove/disprove its an ambient temperature issue
<TJ-> if it is, then you can separate the PCBs and try them individually
<daftykins> okie dokie
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-13
<daftykins> in she goes - with 10 mins on the clock
<TJ-> :) right on midnight too
<TJ-> so technically been in there a day already :d
<daftykins> mmm, i don't think anything felt particularly cold
<daftykins> definitely fridge and not freezer? :D
<daftykins> no change :S
<TJ-> could try it longer. The freezer might cause condensation and/or physical stress
<daftykins> i think i'll have to call it a night there, i'm fried :)
<daftykins> i'll give it its' morning test and see if it spurs into life
<TJ-> blimey I'm getting dafter... wondering why this qemu VM guest was running so slow... forgot to add -enable-kvm so it was complete software emulation! I'm so used to using the old /usr/bin/kvm binary that now we only have qemu-system-x86_64 I forget to add the option
<daftykins> oops :D
<TJ-> oh, and 15.10 does have a simple shell script doing just that at /usr/bin/kvm!
 * TJ- decides to run away with Pepper to a deserted islan :)
<daftykins> i do like the simple ones :D
<Bashing-om> The things one sees in just reading the code !
<TJ-> hmmm, and this 14.04.3 i386 image, it offers me a login! I try ubuntu/ubuntu and it tries to log-in and comes back to the greeter
<daftykins> o0
<TJ-> trying again
<TJ-> (ISO MD5 is correct)
<daftykins> time for bed then i think!
<daftykins> TJ-: thanks again :)
<daftykins> many virtual cookies are owed i feel
<TJ-> I think I'll keep Pepper in the bedroom tonight in case she decides to open a window !
<daftykins> hahaha, a regular Houdini there
 * daftykins wishes to all a good night \o
<TJ-> night night
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Good nite til the next time we meet .
<pauljw> gnite daftykins
<Bashing-om> TJ-: How big of a bottle do you have to contain all that patience ?
<TJ-> ha! I don't, I'm doing other things so I just ignore the 'noise' most of the time
<TJ-> I'm escaping to bed whilst the going's good.
<Bashing-om> The great escape !
<pauljw> gnite all
<WEB6BER66> Hi guys!
<Bashing-om> WEB6BER66: Got your tine hat on ? to enter here that is the safest .
<WEB6BER66> Ubuntu MATE or Linux Mint MATE?
<WEB6BER66> And why?
<Bashing-om> WEB6BER66: Best is what you make for your own . When you are comfortable then " roll your own " .
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Shift change !
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om how was support this night
<Bashing-om> slow for the most part .  ya ready to take Dylan____  back ???
<lotuspsychje> sure whats he suffering?
<WEB6BER66> Ubuntu MATE is an excellent distro!
<WEB6BER66> I think it's even better than Linux Mint.
<Bashing-om> Boots to a black screen on a Mac . Have re-installed the graphics driver(nvidia)  and have confirmed he does own /home and has authority .
<Bashing-om> WEB6BER66: Yep it is a keeper .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: you know on wich driver version?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Awaiting the results of my last request . see what 'autoinstall' did for him .
<WEB6BER66> Bashing-om: Are you familiar with the lead coders behind Ubuntu MATE?
<lotuspsychje> WEB6BER66: you can join the #ubuntu-mate channel
<Bashing-om> WEB6BER66: No, I never met them dudes and dudetts .
<WEB6BER66> Anyone know if Ubuntu MATE is here to stay?
<lotuspsychje> ?
<WEB6BER66> If it's going to be kept current 10 yrs from now.
<lotuspsychje> !lts | WEB6BER66
<ubot5> WEB6BER66: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<WEB6BER66> I meant the MATE version.
<WEB6BER66> It's a niche flavor.
<lotuspsychje> WEB6BER66: you need to read up a little
<lotuspsychje> WEB6BER66: mate can be LTS or non-lts also
<Bashing-om> nite guys I am out of here , later .
<lotuspsychje> nite Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> hey nicomachus
<lotuspsychje> add to favs if you like
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: the idea is, we always do support, but never have a chance to talk
<lotuspsychje> so here we are :p
<nicomachus> heh, I only *attempt* support when I'm truly bored. I still consider myself a linux noob, so I impress myself when I can actually help someone fix something...
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: we all here to learn mate
<nicomachus> 90% of the time I go into #ubuntu to get help myself...
<lotuspsychje> lol thats the best
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: feel free to dile here
<lotuspsychje> idle
<lotuspsychje> and welcome
<nicomachus> thanks.
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<QVIKti455> Hello ~~~~~~~~~~~~
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<MonkeyDust> what's it called again, if you want to use the vivid kernel in trusty?
<OerHeks> i call it funny, but it is called HWE
<MonkeyDust> !hwe
<ubot5> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<MonkeyDust> tnx
<OerHeks> :-D
<MonkeyDust> note to self: backup first!
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> afternoon all o/
<BluesKaj> hey daftykins
<MonkeyDust> there there
<MonkeyDust> donald trump wants to ask bill gates to shut down the internet
<daftykins> oh dear
<MonkeyDust> brb, HWE
<BluesKaj>  Donald Trump is merely having fun riding the wave of fear and hatred, spewing anything at all that he thinks will keep the attention on him, and I don't think he beleives he can actually win, hence the behaviour
<OerHeks> I think he is a decoy, for Hillary C.
<OerHeks> and she'll pay him later, with billions in gov contracts :-D
<BluesKaj> seems to be working out that way, OerHeks
<MonkeyDust> !hwe
<ubot5> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<MonkeyDust> let's see
<daftykins> shouldn't be too long before the Wily stack is out? then it'll be ubuntu 14.04.4 :)
<MonkeyDust> videos go to fullscreen without lag, now... that's one improvement
<MonkeyDust> but online reader's comments on news items are still as silly as before
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: what's that with, intel on-die graphics?
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  i'm not familiar with that
<BluesKaj> intel doesn't have pci gpus, only onboards
<daftykins> yep, but the older generations were on the motherboard chipset and not on-die
<daftykins> so i tend to make the distinction to gauge age, at the same time
<daftykins> BluesKaj: do you think since i left it days, a quick dry wipe on that DVD lens would help still, or should i start with the IPA again first?
<daftykins> TJ-: afternoon o/
<TJ-> hallo
<daftykins> TJ-: someone i've had solder work done by before has been recommended for helping with the sub :D hopefully i can get his number
<TJ-> Did you manage to freeze that amp? :)
<daftykins> hehe, i've not touched it today as it goes... i thought i would pop down there in a minute and make a video of how it behaves on an initial power on... then see if it fails instantly after the first switch to standby
<TJ-> Oh, good.
<TJ-> yes, that'd be instructive
<daftykins> i know a song that reliably engages the sub at the 24 second mark
<daftykins> just had that 27" LCD and cheap laptop with the first SSD in it picked up :)
<TJ-> it does sound like the auto-detection level is set too high. I wonder if tha variable resistor on the audio PCB controls that?
<daftykins> it just varies the strength of the sub that little dial that's on the reverse
<daftykins> the AVR of course has a crossover level with a Hz value to set, but it doesn't seem to have any impact
<TJ-> No; on the audio PCB there's a minature 'pot' (potentiometer) I did wonder about, but I don't like recommending random adjustments. It would make sense though, since I can't think why the circuit would need a pot otherwise, and vibration could have caused it to alter its position
<daftykins> ah was that the little orange topped one which had a philips screw head?
<TJ-> it is on the left side as you look at the power transistors
<TJ-> Yes
<daftykins> ah har
<TJ-> if you can mark its current position accurately so as to be able to return to it, you could try rotating that 1mm at a time
<daftykins> i got charged about £40 last time to resolder a blown MOSFET on a laptop motherboard via an intermediary company that subcontracted the job to this guy, so hopefully it'd be a cheap one
<daftykins> right i think i'll go and make my little video :D
<BluesKaj> daftykins, sorry i away for a few mins, usually mist alcohols will completely evaporate in less the 15-30 mins ..so no need to wipe now, unless you had it exposed to ambient air.
<daftykins> BluesKaj: no problem :) well i just opened up the drive, swabbed it and then threw it back together and plugged it in
<daftykins> TJ-: sub has totally given up now!
<daftykins> 56MB video: http://techblo.gg/stuff/subwoofer.mp4
<TJ-> any sign of power/stand-by ?
<daftykins> yeah the exact 24 second marker in this song i know flicks it on, you can make out the click but no more *thud* of the speaker engaging
<TJ-> did the sub activate on initial power-up ?
<daftykins> nah, when you flick the standby rocker it just sits idle, so that video shows its' very first attempt of the day
<daftykins> pauljw: o/
<pauljw> hey daftykins :)
<pauljw> everyone..
<daftykins> oof nearly 3, i should get lunch on ;)
 * OerHeks got attacked by 3 turkey-subs, but won!
<daftykins> hahaha
<daftykins> is that your mums doing? :)
<OerHeks> Drabber wanted to help me too
<OerHeks> no, mom is going to come later, sunday diner.
<daftykins> ah :D
<daftykins> oof yeah my cat Mischief is always sniffing around now when i crack open the bacon :D
<lotuspsychje> afternoon to all
<TJ-> heya :)
<lotuspsychje> hey TJ-
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje , TJ-
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw
<lotuspsychje> crowdy sunday support oO
<lotuspsychje> hi OerHeks and daftykins
<OerHeks> lotus :-D
 * TJ- sobs  ... but... but... but... no-one can support me
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: your issues are always so complicated :p
<daftykins> heya \o
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: what are you strugling with this time ... :p
<lotuspsychje> derheks lol
<TJ-> complicated? no way! It's just the 14.04.3 i386 desktop installer 'Try Ubuntu' always going to a log-in prompt
<TJ-> And yes I've confirmed the ISO hash, and done 'check disc'
<OerHeks> that happens a lot, lotuspsychje, derheks DerHeks
<OerHeks> sounds like an old german tv crime serie
<lotuspsychje> hahaha
<lotuspsychje> derflick
<TJ-> does anyone else have that same ISO and can test it in a VM too?
<TJ-> my command-line is:
<TJ-> kvm -m 1024 -smp cpus=2 -vga std -drive media=cdrom,file=/mnt/target/var/lib/libvirt/images/iso/ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso -drive media=disk,format=raw,file=/dev/VG_DATA/test -net nic -chardev stdio,id=con
<daftykins> TJ-: sure let me grab it, is a comparison to vmware ok?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i recently installed trusty 32bit on a box and had no issues myself
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: but we do have alot of users with loginloops lately
<lotuspsychje> mostly grafix issues
<TJ-> daftykins: not sure; this could be an issue caused by Qemu. You just need qemu-system-x86 installed to duplicate my usage exactly
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: this is a werid one since the desktop live should auto-login to the desktop
<daftykins> ok, i can give both a whirl if i grab the sony from downstairs
<TJ-> It doesn't, and when I type the username "ubuntu" and press Enter for the password it appears to be trying to log-in then returns to the greeter
<TJ-> the VG_DATA/test is just an 8GiB LV, strictly that's not even needed to test this log-in issue
<TJ-> the simpliest command line would be
<TJ-> kvm -m 1024 -smp cpus=2 -vga std -drive media=cdrom,file=buntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: did you install a box with that usb before?
<TJ-> well, '=ubuntu-' not '=buntu-' !
<daftykins> i think he's virtualising direct from a downloaded ISO on disk
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: it isn't a USB, it's the ISO
<lotuspsychje> ah
<TJ-> I'm not seeing the issue with older ISOs so beginning to suspect a problem in the .3 i386 installer
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: was just thinking the usb stick remembers previous login:pass of a previous install
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: that's impossible for the live env :)
<lotuspsychje> indeed :p
<daftykins> TJ-: how important will this be? i'm under the impression 14.04.4 with the wily HWE is around the corner?
<TJ-> daftykins: well, if there is a bug, it doesn't want to continue into .4, it needs identifying and fixing
<daftykins> i think someone claimed the .4 is in beta right now
<TJ-> this might be a regression specific to running of i386 on a 64-bit host
<daftykins> 0bc058cdc75fb75d4922c7c74c4cd6b1 my hash, checked out ok from http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<daftykins> booting to 'try' mode with vmware to start with to see
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: is this usefull? http://askubuntu.com/questions/103896/live-cd-asks-for-a-username-and-password
<TJ-> I'm going to test the current trusty daily as well
<daftykins> works in vmware, albeit the shocking resolution :D
<TJ-> It could be a qemu issue I suppose, though hard to imagine what would cause a userspace issue like this
<daftykins> i'll grab my sony, though i have 32-bit xubuntu on there - would that be a problem?
<daftykins> i've never used KVM before
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: no, that's just dealing with the symptom but doesn't talk about the cause - the live desktop shouldn't be asking for a login at all
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: this french thread mentions also an architecture issue (last post): https://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=1901321
<TJ-> daftykins: kvm is a script that calls qemu-system-x86_64 and uses hardware acceleration by default
<daftykins> i'm not sure laptop even has VT
<TJ-> daftykins: "kvm-ok"
<TJ-> INFO: /dev/kvm exists
<TJ-> KVM acceleration can be used
<daftykins> it claims the BIOS is blocking - and the BIOS on this Sony doesn't have the option
<daftykins> intel core 2 U7600 in there which does support VT-x apparently
<daftykins> would software emulation invalidate a test?
<TJ-> Right, Sony disable it on many systems. I had to hack the BIOS's NV-RAM for the VGN-FE41Z to enable it
<TJ-> it'd make it painfully slow... probably get there about midnight :)
<daftykins> XD
<lotuspsychje> oops that was for here daftykins
<TJ-> I'm inside the guest now, with a console terminal, and it looks suspiciously like Unity failing because there's no accelerated GPU
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: yep at last, all paid up and taken it home :) he's asked about a graphics card for the office PC to be able to drive that 27" screen now too
<TJ-> If so, that is a MAJOR problem for users wanting to test it
<daftykins> TJ-: i wouldn't be surprised if that's what it is, do any lightdm logs give a clue?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: nice
<TJ-> in /home/ubuntu/.xsession-errors theres "init: gnome-session (Unity) main process (2379) terminated with status 1"
<daftykins> he didn't seem bothered about the 1TB disk, so it's sat in a bag on my spare desk right now
<TJ-> looking now
<lotuspsychje> maybe lordievader knows some about that kvm issue?
<TJ-> there's a /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old ... and it has amongst other (EE) "AIGLX: reverting to software rendering" and "open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory"
<TJ-> so, it looks like without a simulated hardware accelerated GPU inside the VM, the standard Ubuntu desktop ISO will no longer work
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: ?
<daftykins> think i found a guide for modifying the BIOS on this model Sony
<TJ-> typical Unity crap
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: solved?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: not so far, i'm looking at possibly using the spice protocol qith qemu to bring the GPU outside the guest
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: TJ- had an issue on trusty 32bit on kvm, asking username/pass
<TJ-> daftykins: haha, that guide probably stems from my work
<daftykins> TJ-: http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/how-to-enable-intel-vt-and-ahci-on-a-napa-santa-rosa-platform-phoenix-bios-vaio-laptop.189228/ :)
<daftykins> i would imagine me doing that on this machine would be too much of a distraction from your goal, but i'd happily give it a go
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: on the livemode
<TJ-> daftykins: it's fine thanks now, I think we've pinpointed the cause
<daftykins> *nod*
<lordievader> Don't think that has anything to do with KVM itself.
<TJ-> daftykins: basically it fails to start the user session but as the screen doesn't flicker at that point its not obvious it tried and failed
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: he tested 14.04.2 and running fine
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure about that right now, I think I may have done things slightly differently. Don't quote me as yet, because I used libvirt/virt-manager to run the previous ISO and it may have used 'spice'
<daftykins> i kinda want to enable VT now just for fun XD
<TJ-> daftykins: here's my work on that from 2007: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Sony/Vaio/FE41Z/HackingBiosNvram
<daftykins> thanks :)
<TJ-> daftykins: it starts as my having copied my original posts in a long thread on a forum, in case it went missing, so there's some implied answers to another user's questions and observations as we swapped experiences
<TJ-> daftykins: all you really want is to identify the correct index of the NVRAM variable used in that PC, and use a DOS boot disk and the 'SymCMOS.exe' program to change its value. There are now several sites that list the correct value for many different Sony models. If you tell me the exact model I can probably check if the value exists and is trustable. Best thing to do is show me "dmesg | grep DMI"
<TJ-> from the Sony laptop
<daftykins> TJ-: VGN-TZ31WN/B - currently on BIOS R0091N7 (can't find any updates)
<TJ-> OK, the BIOS version is the thing the Tokens are tied to, so I'll search on that
<TJ-> here's the list https://communities.vmware.com/message/1377164#1377164
<TJ-> and yours is Token value 0363
<daftykins> ooh nifty
<daftykins> ok lets see what i can do :)
<TJ-> Do you have an (external USB) floppy to boot that PC with, or does it only have CDROM?
<daftykins> only CD, though i do have a flash drive with kind of win98 boot files on it that can boot to a DOS style
<TJ-> I can send you the symcmos bootable floppy image immediately, but I'd have to build/test a CD image
<TJ-> really? OK, let me package just the symcmos stuff for you
<daftykins> i'll test if it boots on that machine
<daftykins> yep good ol' win98 boot logo then command.com :>
<TJ-> 160KB: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/symcmos.tar.bz2
<TJ-> as far as I recall you only need symcmos.exe on the floppy
<daftykins> ah well, thrown the whole folder on :)
<daftykins> yep the .exe works ok on there
<TJ-> right. once it has booted the first thing you do is capture to file the current settings by runnin "symcmos -v2 -lmvram.txt
<daftykins> yep file written
<TJ-> then, you need to move the USB to another system, mount it, clone that file to vt-enable.txt (still in the same directory on the USB) and then text-edit the vt-enable.txt
<TJ-> in vt-enable.txt look for that token that represents the VT flags (0363)
<TJ-> the value alongside it should currently show 0000; change it to 0001. Save the file, return the USB to the Sony
<TJ-> run "symcmos -v2 -uvt-enable.txt"
<TJ-> assuming no errors, cold boot the Sony and linux's "kvm-ok" should report  "KVM acceleration can be used"
<daftykins> shall follow those steps now :) thanks!
<daftykins> TJ-: success :)
<daftykins> i'll try a KVM boot of that ISO now just for fun ;)
<TJ-> Yay!
<TJ-> Figuring those instructions out originally took me 3 weeks of reverse-engineering
<daftykins> crikey!
<TJ-> But I was so mad at Sony because I'd chosen that model specifically for the CPU having VT, to use VM acceleration, that I wasn't going to be beat :)
<daftykins> mmm i find them really stupid for that
<daftykins> this model is one of my main clients' old travelling machines
<lotuspsychje> bbl movies :p
<daftykins> TJ-: to copy your command from earlier i don't have a /dev/VG_DATA/test ; do i need to 'touch' a file in any path to create a blank image to work with?
<MonkeyDust> my mind is slow today ... any way to increase speed?
<TJ-> no, that's an 8GiB logical volume I created to test install into. You don't even need that, just try booting the image
<TJ-> kvm -m 1024 -smp cpus=2 -vga std -drive media=cdrom,file=ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<daftykins> SDL init error, i take it i need to do this from inside X?
<TJ-> hmm, SDL libraries should be available
<TJ-> It could be, yes, it's so long since I ran a GUI VM guest from raw console I forget
<daftykins> yeah it just can't launch on that PuTTY session :>
<daftykins> http://techblo.gg/stuff/kvm.png
<daftykins> well what do you know! that's on a 32-bit host
<TJ-> Yay, reproduced!
<TJ-> Thanks a lot :D
<daftykins> ^_^ communal back scratching!
<daftykins> glad to help in return for once :D
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  "Konversation"? are you using kubuntu?
<daftykins> busted for KDE use indeed ;)
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, yes 16.04
<BluesKaj> been a KDE guy for 10yrs :-)
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  16.04 as VM, or in production? i have it in vmware player
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, on a partition, beside my 14.04 install
<MonkeyDust> pink font on dark green background ... <3 my Terminal in 16.04
<BluesKaj> VMs are ok , but I've never been able to get one to work to my satisfaction, maybe because the guest is always windows:-)
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.4.3 desktop here
<BluesKaj> white on black terminal for me ...easier on these old eyes
<nicomachus> I have a very light blue on a slate-grey. pretty easy on the eyes as well
<TJ-> yes, there's far too much of the glaring white backgrounds I find
<TJ-> also, choosing an inverted theme really reveals the GUI bugs. I find KDE is terrible, some file choosers are unusable because they ignore the theme and use hard-coded values
<TJ-> So I find entries drawn light-grey text on white background; takes some fine squinting to read those
<MonkeyDust> i find kde/plasmea 'too much of too much' you can modify
<TJ-> That's why I like it; I'm in control, not the developers
<MonkeyDust> i mean, the GUI
<MonkeyDust> another menu here, another option there
<nicomachus> MonkeyDust: I take it you haven't tried any tiling WMs then?
<MonkeyDust> nicomachus  you mean 'awesome'?
<nicomachus> yea, or i3 or bwspm or the like. the config options are endless, and they almost never look good without at least a few hours of config work
<MonkeyDust> i'm happy with unity
<MonkeyDust> lxde for my vm's
<nicomachus> yea, that's the decision I came to after trying a few different WM's.
<MonkeyDust> did i just say that i'm happy?
<daftykins> i think some folk just want to use their computers and get things done ;)
<TJ-> yeah, which is why I avoid Unity!
<MonkeyDust> TJ-  cynic
<MonkeyDust> ;)
<TJ-> not at all, it is completely unusable for me
<TJ-> tries to force a workflow that is designed for a tablet onto something entirely NOT a tablet
<TJ-> it's designed for media 'consumers' rather than engineers
<MonkeyDust> true
<MonkeyDust> and i'm not an engineer
<TJ-> I have 6 1920x1200 screens, Unity is like something the dog brought up on that
<daftykins> i was thinking about the mention of hours to make a tiling WM workable, but i'm hesitant to highlight nicomachus since he ragequits whenever i disagree :(
<MonkeyDust> TJ-  your screens, what size are they?
<nicomachus> daftykins: I'm sorry, you caught me on a really bad night. I am sorry about that.
<TJ-> that Bassem is frustrating; seems to need everything repeating many times and it still doesn't stick
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: 24" I think
<TJ-> the laptop is 15"
<MonkeyDust> *drool*
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: see https://iam.tj/photos/Study-workstation.jpg
<TJ-> That was with a regular theme, back on white, you see what I mean about glare
<TJ-> s/back/black/
<nicomachus> 'tis bright
<TJ-> And hot after a while, feels like I'm getting a tan :)
<nicomachus> not a bad side-effect for the middle of winter ;)
<TJ-> if only it were so :D
<TJ-> I'm escaping Bassem and going for dinner. Someone help with the nvidia black-screen Legacy/BIOS mode 14.04 desktop installer boot please. Looks like a recent GPU is the issue, but not 100% sure
<pauljw> bbl
<BluesKaj> hmm, Bassem seems to be back to where we started with him yesterday
<daftykins> perhaps it's groundhog day over there? :)
<BluesKaj> not much winter in Cairo :-)
<BluesKaj> I was about to suggest he wipe his hdd completely and run in legacy mode making an ubuntu install easy.
<TJ-> Yesterday there was no problem with black-screen whilst I was helping, the problem then was simply configuring sda2 to be LVM
<BluesKaj> dunno why he needs lvm if he can barely edit ordinary parttitons
<TJ-> I suggested it; the whole point is to avoid editing the partitions to prevent any damaged to the Windows install.
<TJ-> There is a single 200GB sda2 empty/unused, so assign it for LVM and theb the installer can put the rootfs, swap, and home in their without messing about at all
<TJ-> the bug is the GUI installer does not offer to create the LVM, it'll only do encryption+LVM (terrible oversight there)
<Dylan____> Hello all
<daftykins> ruh roh
<daftykins> wow the guy removed the nvidia card rather than boot with nomodeset, ouch
<TJ-> Earlier I thought he'd tried nomodeset, at least, I told him to do so. I acutally prefer the 'remove the stupid hardware' approach though :)
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> would it not be more appropriate to say nouveau is stupid for having issues on maxwell hardware? (that generation card)
<TJ-> I think I've fallen in love, at least it's fatal attraction
<TJ-> I've just bought a 3rd one of those talking Asus mobos!
<daftykins> :O
<daftykins> aren't they an ancient model? :)
<TJ-> Yeah, but they have a sound chip that talks to you even when no CPU is plugged in
<TJ-> I'm setting up a prank for novice engineers, to teach them to not make assumptions
<daftykins> POST reporter \o/ i remember it well
<TJ-> Yes!
<TJ-> it's caught my fancy terribly, I can't stop giggling when it talks
<daftykins> :D
<TJ-> I'm going to program custom messages into the eeprom
<daftykins> are you going to fix a heatsink on and make them figure out there's no CPU?
<TJ-> Then I'm going to challenge those novices to find the CPU and OS that is doing the talking
<TJ-> You've got the idea - you're as wicked as me :D
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> yeah i taught hardware to teens for a calendar year when my old College was low on staff
<daftykins> we'd get donated a lot of old systems from banks locally, since finance is huge in the channel islands
<TJ-> they're actually quite decent mobos from a data-recovery/forensics point of view. I keep a stock of older boards around for unusual data recovery controller requirements, so having multiple solutions on 1 mobo keeps the real estate under control
<daftykins> ah yeah, like earlier SATA and a JMicron PATA controller on etc?
<TJ-> Although I do think the sound should be coming from an onboard speaker, not the audio out port, that confused even me for a while
<TJ-> and a separate promise RAID controller
<TJ-> I found a schematic for the 2 types of sound output for the Winbond sound chip in its data sheet, so I could make a modification to the boards to enable the use of a beeper/speaker (which I'd also need to fit)
<TJ-> Plug in one of those 12V ATX battery supplies directly on the ATX power header, and it'd be self-contained
<TJ-> I already use those for lower-powered boards, and without an Athlon drawing power it'd support the mobo power draw
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> oh crikey we're talking Socket A/462 ? i didn't think we had to go that far back in history for those boards
<TJ-> "Hi, can you fix my new 'laptop' ? "
<TJ-> Socket 754
<daftykins> ah Athlon64
<TJ-> Yes, got some Athlon64 3400+ sitting around so it'll give them something to do if necessary
<daftykins> our students had to set each other hardware or software faults to maintain a 'fault log' as support-staff-to-be, the ones that flicked the PSU rockers on those old compaqs/HPs to 110V were a lot more costly than others ;)
<TJ-> Ouch!
<nicomachus> daftykins: so do you teach CS?
<nicomachus> and TJ-?
<TJ-> I teach CS
<daftykins> nah it was a temporary role at the equivalent of 'A-Level' level, at a local College of further education
<nicomachus> ah I see
<daftykins> i was a student myself there on my route to University, went back as both IT support and then lectured too
<nicomachus> not a bad gig.
<TJ-> Well, sort-of. I was at my partner's uni open-day when he was checking out the uni 3 years ago, got talking to what turned out to be the head of compSci, and she asked me to become a visting professor, so I do on-the-side special stuff for those students with real veal
<daftykins> ah nice :D
<daftykins> that's ideal, then you can operate outside of the bureaucratic paper pushing side of education which imo ruins it all
<nicomachus> ^
<TJ-> You can probably imagine how hard I am on them about perfection.. my mantra - which drives them mad - is "immersion, immersion, immersion" in the context of the only way to learn something effectively
<nicomachus> it's bad enough dealing with that as a student, I can't imagine being on the other side and trying to get stuff done while wading through it.
<TJ-> Yes, but I do ruffle feathers!
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> best way :)
<daftykins> i had sessions where i'd tell them that they should quite IT now if they refused to touch the command line
<daftykins> *quit
<nicomachus> wat. how can you want to pursue any CS career and refuse to touch the command line?
<daftykins> well it wasn't comp sci specific, it was an ICT role in general, so could encompass many areas
<daftykins> i taught the 'units' that were networking or hardware related, as that's more my scene
<TJ-> Yes, this uni does a lot with Windows so you can imagine I get quite hot-under-the-collar with profs and students attitudes sometimes
<daftykins> TJ-: but computers are all just "next,next,next,finish" ;)
<TJ-> They're also very big in the Games development industry so my background helps there, too
<TJ-> GOTO 1
<daftykins> ooh :D
<TJ-> The funny part has been I've been doing the work Eddie gets about 3 months ahead of him just so when he comes to me for help I'm not having to try to get instantly up-to-speed :D
<daftykins> i remember inspiring some kid so much with a little 'security' lesson which involved nmap usage etc that he's now a pen tester in London
<TJ-> Yes, that's the bit that is VERY rewarding, inspiring some genuine talent
<nicomachus> networking is something that I'd really like to learn more in-depth...
<daftykins> :)
<nicomachus> my dad's been a network admin for as long as I can remember, but I never really probed him much about it growing up.
<TJ-> networking is the easiest onion I think - as in well-defined layers, easy to peel and reveal to students as you go deeper
<daftykins> *nod*
<TJ-> CompSci and the applied programming side can be a nightmare because you've got to shield them from the complexity of the tooling to start with, but not have them think a GUI IDE is the only way
<TJ-> And when you start mixing in so-called DevOps so you've got to do system admin too, it needs a lot of experience to put together something easy to follow but still deep enough
<TJ-> We should start an online IRC university :)
<TJ-> squoo.sh.edu
<nicomachus> that... would be interesting.
<daftykins> :D
<TJ-> Hmmm, an A.I. prof-bot
<daftykins> can the grading be in virtual cookies?
<TJ-> LOL
<TJ-> I always thought a really cool uni would be one where from day one the students are working on actual live systems that the uni and students depend on. Really hold their feet to the flames sort of thing so they have to be serious
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> we toyed with that idea where i taught, apparently before i started as a student they used to run the IT department separate to the rest of the entire College... so the students had to run their own machines
<nicomachus> trial by fire... you either soar or burn
<daftykins> the way it ran later was we had to keep swapping out the College systems for the 'training LAN' ones
<daftykins> now, i believe they have proper shelves built so they can hook up each one a lot more easily
<daftykins> maybe even use both at once
<TJ-> Yes, having a decent lab environment with roll-back and duplicates makes a lot of sense, just need to flip a switch port over
<daftykins> used to get a broadcast storm loop on the College side at least once a year from it ;)
<daftykins> the College depended on using the software from Research Machines (RM) though to manage a Windows AD network, horrible stuff
<TJ-> Yes, RM really cornered the education systems in the UK
<daftykins> i could understand their position, 3 staff to handle 3 sites with hundreds of students
<TJ-> nicomachus: its not so much the burn, although the occassional mistake can do wonders, but its the art of training the person to consider every step and think ahead as to what-ifs rather than blindly going ahead with something without understanding it
<TJ-> education has always been under-served on the IT side
<daftykins> mmm not enough process orientated education over result based
<daftykins> the conclusion some folk jump to with support issues are insane :)
<daftykins> *conclusions
<nicomachus> "oh, my sound doesn't work. better nuke the whole OS"
 * TJ- nods and shudders
<nicomachus> like that?
<daftykins> pretty much :)
<TJ-> This is yet another of the infinite list of reasons for loving free/open-source and Linux
<daftykins> that guy earlier reinstalled because his laptop wasn't charging XD
<TJ-> At no point below chipset masks is there a place the student cannot dig if they choose to
<OerHeks> daftykins, wait, he later admitted he cancelled the upgrade to 15.10 ..
<OerHeks> :-D
<daftykins> LOL
<daftykins> "hey that thing that was not working, i'm gonna go straight back there"
<OerHeks> is there still an echo in ubuntu14?
<OerHeks> *hips*
<TJ-> Microsoft Windows mentality has so much to answer for
<daftykins> to be honest kids that claim to know Windows don't even know Windows
<TJ-> Mostly they know how to point, click, and burrow through menus
<daftykins> that reminds me of another one actually, kids would be all smug about thinking they know how to install Windows as if they know it like it's the back of their hand; i used one as an example by pointing out quite rudely and sharply that he'd failed to even switch the keyboard language to UK from US
<daftykins> i think this was back on XP
<nicomachus> huh. is there really any difference between US and UK keyboard language?
<nicomachus> I've never even thought about that
<TJ-> It still horrifies me that I can talk people through the Windows registry blind to fix issues; that really shows how much time I spent in it. I stopped using windows entirely in 2004!
<daftykins> yep, plenty
<TJ-> nicomachus: yes, a lot.
<daftykins> " and @ are swapped for one ;)
<TJ-> |\, ~#, $£#
<daftykins> i should've said keyboard layout really
<nicomachus> yea, looking at a pic now. weird.
<daftykins> i can't stand the US layout with | and \ not by the left shift
<TJ-> well there's the language too - the yanks always forget to type their "u" in colour, favourite etc
<daftykins> above the enter key is just... wat :D
<daftykins> TJ-: ;)
<nicomachus> what even is that above you `?
<nicomachus> s/you/your/
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-12-12
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> quick jump-in before work
<Bashing-om> What a wonderful thing - IRC - place brain in gear before going to work :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah all this green on black hexchat giving me a boost lol
<Bashing-om> ^ along with the black coffee .
<lotuspsychje> morning rangemonger
<rangemonger> sup?
<lotuspsychje> did you fix your xen?
<rangemonger> i did :D
<lotuspsychje> rangemonger: what did the trick?
<rangemonger> had to make a conf file to hide the pci devices i wanted to load in a vm
<lotuspsychje> morning boshhead
<boshhead> Hello all
<boshhead> hi lotuspsychje :)
<rangemonger> also had to modprobe xen-pciback, beforehand
<lotuspsychje> rangemonger: so by default they show in the config?
<boshhead> I have recently converted from a desktop PC running Ubuntu, to the new macbook pro 2016. But I still run linux in VMs and on my VPS.
<boshhead> and by linux i mean ubuntu of course :P
<lotuspsychje> boshhead: we had a user recently saying he managed to install ubuntu on a mac dualboot
<lotuspsychje> on a recent mac
<rangemonger> lotuspsychje: nope, i had to lspci, see what they were an add them manually
<lotuspsychje> rangemonger: i see!
<rangemonger> added them to modprobe.d
<rangemonger> weird that kvm needed no such tweaking
<lotuspsychje> rangemonger: yeah was wondering why that doesnt work by default?
<rangemonger> vt-d just  works on kvm
<rangemonger> the only thing i needed to do for kvm was add iommu to grub
<lotuspsychje> rangemonger: maybe you should file a new bug, then resolve it right away how you fixxed?
<lotuspsychje> help the community
<rangemonger> i dont know, i think maybe virtman doesnt see what virtual pci slot it should add things to probperly, with xen
<rangemonger> i think it tries adding them to ones that are taken
<lotuspsychje> right
<rangemonger> also virtman has tablet added as a default item, to a newly created vm, but if you remove it, its not listed as an available item to add back
<rangemonger> i basically spun a 'buntu that was a bare lxde desktop, virtman, and almost nothing else
<rangemonger> just basic things like randr and power management
<rangemonger> ...remote desktop, ssh
<rangemonger> thats about it
<rangemonger> its basically like a bare metal hv
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> i like the new 16.04 lubuntu alot
<rangemonger> no one seems to be using 16.10
<rangemonger> its funny because lubuntu based on lxqt has been "coming in the next" release for about 4 years now
<boshhead> LTS editions are always nice, hard to beat 5 years of support :)
<Ben64> yep
<Ben64> been using them since 8.04
<rangemonger> im to tempted by the new shinies :S
<lotuspsychje> bbl working : (
<ducasse> good morning all
<rangemonger> morning
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<rangemonger> yep...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> who started this
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh a few in here actsauly
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> hello BluesKaj :-)
<BluesKaj> Hi OerHeks
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<Slown> Hi
<nicomachus> Slown: I highly suggest going for 16.04
<nicomachus> the LTS relesase.
<nicomachus> release*
<Slown> ok I'll go with that
<Slown> is ubuntu budgie official guys ?
<nicomachus> it's supported until 2021.
<nicomachus> never heard of it.
<Slown> https://budgie-remix.org
<Slown> take a look
<Slown> very beautiful DE
<nicomachus> I don't think any DE's are "official".
<nicomachus> if you like it, try it.
<nicomachus> you can install more than one and switch back and forth.
<Slown> what do you mean ?
<tgm4883> Slown: ubuntu budgie 16.10 is an official flavor
<tgm4883> 16.04 is not
<Slown> what ?
<tgm4883> How is that not clear?
<\9> budgie? who decided on that name?
<Slown> I don't understand
<Slown> why 16.10 is official
<Slown> and not the 16.04
<Slown> it's the same DE
<tgm4883> Slown: because there's a process to applying to be an official flavor, and they did so in time for the 16.10 release, and did not for the 16.04 release
<Slown> ok I understand
<tgm4883> \9: you prefer bubuntu?
<tgm4883> or budubuntu
<nicomachus> that's awful. lol
<tgm4883> how about budgiebuntu
<Slown> too much
<\9> i meant the name 'budgie' itself but whatever
<tgm4883> :)
<Slown> did they have a channel ?
<\9> budubuntu would be funny
<tgm4883> !flavor
<ubot5`> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<tgm4883> !budgie
<tgm4883> I guess that needs updated
<\9> !budubuntu
<Slown> so If I download the 16.10 release
<Slown> and I decide someday to back to the LTS version
<Slown> is it recommended ?
<Slown> and possible
<tgm4883> it would be a reinstall
<Slown> hmm ok
<Slown> thank you guys
<Slown> goodbye
<Bashing-om> rebooting .. back on a bit
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-12-13
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje_> laterz guys
<Bashing-om> Leaving good company, Good nite .
<ducasse> hi all
<EriC^^> hi ducasse
<ducasse> good morning EriC^^ - how's life?
<EriC^^> good morning
<EriC^^> good you?
<ducasse> i have a serious cold, feel like crap :-(
<ducasse> i typically get better from these things very quick, though, so i'm just going to keep warm and drink lots of something warm. :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<EriC^^> ducasse: hope you feel better soon
<EriC^^> i got d/c
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5`> pong!
<ducasse> !botsnack
<ubot5`> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<EriC^^> :)
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw, EriC^^, ducasse
<pauljw> :)
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<EriC^^> hi pauljw
<pauljw> hey EriC^^
<BluesKaj> anyone notice some users are having problems with installing ubuntu on W10 machines
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> as opposed to W8 - 8.1...W7 poses no problems whatsoever IME
<OerHeks> tablets yes
<OerHeks> or they have used bitlocker, or raid
<daftykins> http://www.amd.com/en-us/innovations/new-horizon AMD Zen event in 95 mins :)
<OerHeks> pretty nasty apt update https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3156-1/
<nicomachus> ah, just got that update.
<nicomachus> gotta love when trolls call ops on themselves...
<Bashing-om> what some people ^ will do to get attention :)
<OerHeks> lonely people ♫
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> hey folks how are we all doing?
<OerHeks> could do €50 better, but oke
<daftykins> wewp wewp waiting for this AMD event
<OerHeks> marketing jibba jabba
<daftykins> well it will be full of that of course, but they should finally give an indication of whether they've managed to catch up or surpass intel chips at long last - and for what kind of cost
<daftykins> that'll be very useful to know for the new year
<GrandPa-G> Might be off topic, but I am being asked to manage rack mount ubuntu machine and am looking for articles/comments on how to best remotely manage it (web, mysql...)
<GrandPa-G> I will have ssh and possibly rdp (though don't want to use it), so I am looking for ideas on how to know when down, update apps, blah blah
<daftykins> look into ubuntu landscape
<daftykins> don't go putting GUIs on servers if you can genuinely help it
<GrandPa-G> If I could do it again, I wouldn't but I tried to get lightest. Not that much of an impact.
<daftykins> that's not what it's about, unnecessary software increases your attack surface
<Bashing-om> ^^ and consumes resources better appied to working .
<Bashing-om> !info ndency hell
<ubot5`> 'hell' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, z
<nicomachus> lol
<Bashing-om> Uh Huh .. watch what this new version of irssi and systemd is doong to me ! I try again !
<Bashing-om> !info linux-generic-lts-xenial
<ubot5`> linux-generic-lts-xenial (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers (dummy transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.53.56 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-12-14
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> o/ lotuspsychje ; May your day be blessed with warmth and sunshine :)
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om tnx :p
<lotuspsychje> i watched snowden the movie yesterday
<lotuspsychje> nice piece of work
<Bashing-om> Do not do much TV'n myself, what brought snowden to your attention ?
<lotuspsychje> was reading an article what motivated oliver stone to make this movie
<lotuspsychje> its a crazy story
<Bashing-om> Yeah ,, Oliver Stone has done some great works . Now my interest is piqued .
<lotuspsychje> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Snowden
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/edward-snowden-oliver-stone-and-big-brother-a7389226.html
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Yeah - got my interest :) good reads .
<Bashing-om> Good night Good Folks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5`> pong!
<OerHeks> 1-0
<EriC^^> :D
<nicomach1s> why doesn't pip update through apt?
<nicomach1s> every time I try to install something with pip (every coupla months or so) I get "you're using version blahblah, but version blahblah.1 is availabe. please update with pip install --update pip"
<nicomach1s> and then there's pip3 and all those fun variations of everything
<daftykins> i don't even know why that thing has to exist
<daftykins> yet another example of the mess of inconsistency that is Loonix
<lordievader> Because pip is distro independent?
<OerHeks> would be nice, pip hook to apt
<nicomach1s> I think I'm with daftykins. Having to use pip at all is kinda pointless. would be much easier to just install python programs with apt
<lordievader> Sure, but not everything is in apt.
<nacc> which is why pip exists
<nacc> and all the other per-language package managers
<nacc> and then once pip exists, they stop trying to get their stuff into the distro
<nacc> it becomes a bit of a loop
<nicomach1s> a universal package manager should be... univeral.
<nacc> well apt is, presuming, the packages exist int he archive
<nacc> it can't know about stuff it ... doesn't know about :)
<nacc> also, i hate the idea that one tool should solve every problem, it tends to lead to corner cases and bugs
<nacc> and bloat :/
<nacc> apt also can't, without kludges, install without proper permissions; i believe pip can
<OerHeks> pip without sudo goes to the user environment, indeed
<daftykins> just another hurdle to learning i'm afraid
<nacc> also, the barrier to entry in debian/ubuntu is higher than in pip -- so cutting edge stuff tends to be in pip
<daftykins> well i have one example i encountered it in, grabbing the get_iplayer script which is packaged, but out of date so as to be non-functional - i'd not encountered pip before so had no idea
<daftykins> 'nough said ;)
<nicomach1s> I just used it to install something called rtv. don't remember the last time I used it before that.
<nacc> daftykins: package name?
<daftykins> sorry, can't spare the time right now
<daftykins> gotta make some calls :)
<nacc> daftykins: np
<nacc> daftykins: i'm happy to help (if i can) at least get that fixed/updated, in the future, just ping me
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<EriC^^> hi pauljw
<pauljw> hey EriC^^ how's things?
<EriC^^> pauljw: good thanks, you?
<pauljw> EriC^^, doing well, thanks.  :)
<EriC^^> :)
<EriC^^> dnssoul: hey
<EriC^^> Je peux aider
<EriC^^> j'utilise Google Traduction
<EriC^^> Je connais un peu de français, je suis libanais
<OerHeks> une deux mille
<EriC^^> zut!
<nicomach1s> !fr
<ubot5`> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nicomach1s> :P
<daftykins> any of you guys ever deal with quirky LCDs on Lenovos? specifically got an X240 with a vertical band in the middle that's misbehaving
<daftykins> upping a video right now
<EriC^^> ugh
<EriC^^> lenovo
<EriC^^> the one i got had some backlight leaking
<EriC^^> on the sides
<daftykins> ah yeah
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/c6mogup89751hjf/VID_20161214_190821.mp4?dl=0
<EriC^^> man my isp is killing me
<EriC^^> they made it $10 less and now the ping sucks ass, 340ms goes up to 2000-3000ms at times
<daftykins> :(
<daftykins> nasty jitter
<daftykins> looks like it's a new panel time only - but that's fine because i can upgrade it to a 1080p for £45 :)
<EriC^^> nice
<nicomach1s> EriC^^: wow. how far is that signal traveling?!
<daftykins> hehe, he uses mobile tech
<EriC^^> yeah i do
<EriC^^> it used to be pretty low ping though, like 120ms iirc or less
<EriC^^> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=45 time=114 ms
<EriC^^> then it'll go to 300ms out of nowhere for a while then jump to 3000 and stuff, i can't use the ps4 with it anymore
 * EriC^^ tries to use the ps4 with it.. let's see
<EriC^^> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=45 time=795 ms
<EriC^^> could it be related?
<EriC^^> it's back at 100ms now
<daftykins> when i download on my xbox one, there can be some crazy jitter to my desktop machines
<daftykins> i've often wondered if it's something the xbox one does that MS don't consider for those on VDSL lines
<EriC^^> as soon as i hit the match making it jumps to 1400ms then 700ms
<EriC^^> it seems definitely related
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5`> pong!
<nicomach1s> daftykins: do you have the right ports open?
<EriC^^> wow it just stalled, like 10000ms in a row
<daftykins> nicomach1s: you don't have to open ports
<nicomach1s> daftykins: it can help.
<daftykins> no sir
<EriC^^> must have been some coincidence, just tried and it didn't jump when i pressed the button, earlier it jumped right when i hit it
<nicomach1s> daftykins: 53, 80, 88, 500, 3074, 3544, and 4500 have to be open. Opening 3075 and 3076 can improve matchmaking.
<nicomach1s> UPnP will do it automatically but I prefer a little more precise control.
<daftykins> yeah due to UPnP and NAT-PMP you don't need to open ports :)
<daftykins> appreciate the thought, but it won't impact jitter during downloads from the store or updates etc
<EriC^^> anybody have a tip for cleaning the usb charger cable connector?
<nicomach1s> isopropyl and q-tips
<daftykins> ^
<EriC^^> it fell into a glass of pepsi, and sat there for a while, now it stopped working, so i'm using the ps4 cable to connect the phone to the desktop
<EriC^^> i tried alcohol on it, it didn't work
<nicomach1s> you can soak the end of it in iso if you think it got gunky up inside of it
<EriC^^> it fell before in coffee and the alcohol plus after a few day it started working again, no dice this time
<EriC^^> nicomach1s: i tried that too
<nicomach1s> possible short? idk
<EriC^^> if i wedge it with my hand upwards it used to work i think
<nicomach1s> sounds like a short
<EriC^^> yup it does
<EriC^^> i have to push really hard though
<EriC^^> i'll try moving the metal stuff inside with a needle
<nicomach1s> unplug it first. lol
<EriC^^> i was just thinking that
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> there's some progress, now it needs just a little push to work
<EriC^^> does anybody know a way to fix the mmi invalid code on android phones?
<EriC^^> i keep getting it, i can't check how much internet traffic i have left, i tried adding a "," at the end
<EriC^^> and the "search for network operator" many times and restarting, it worked once somehow then it stopped again
<daftykins> could be worth nuking the data on the dialer app
<daftykins> not seen that one but it rings a bell
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-12-15
<Bashing-om> 'nuf is enough ..... good Nite good folks
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj :)
<nicomachus> https://turnoff.us/image/en/dont-share-mutable-state.png
<Bashing-om> OK, ready to have fun now . devestation may follow .
<nicomachus> that's the best kind of fun
<Bashing-om> Uh Huh, and the best part of it .. ubuntu .. always fixable - given time. effort and want to . ( Lord I hope that hard drive has not failed - afraid to look !)
<nicomachus> somewhat random: the Linux Foundation is offering 50% training and certification in a bunch of areas for Ubuntu users: http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/12/15/get-50-off-linux-foundation-training-and-certification/
<Bashing-om> Looks like a push is on to get some accredited people in the industry .
<nicomachus> we need 'em
<Ben64> neat
<nicomachus> sent it to my dad, too. He's a network engineer. I think he gets most of his certs through Cisco and Red Hat though.
<Ben64> i need to find a linux job
<Ben64> everything ive seen lately wants AD
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-12-16
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> Shift change ! Morn'n lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> howdy Bashing-om , everything good across the sea?
<Bashing-om> Well ,, that artic blast is coming in Saturday night . Going to get cold ! And I have to get ready for it tomorrow :(
<lotuspsychje> that sounds freezy
<Bashing-om> well, this is Arkansas - will not last long and it will warm back up to livable :)
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> morning \9
<Bashing-om> Anddd .. outta here . see yall later .  G nite
<\9> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> howdy BobbyJr
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys
<codfection> why there is no #ubuntu-security
<codfection> oh nvm its hardening
<codfection> OerHeks, DArqueBishop https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ydxDM5hCRc
<DArqueBishop> codfection: I hope you realize I'm not really that interested in OS fanboyism.
<DArqueBishop> Besides which, the vulnerability you were castigating Ubuntu about isn't Ubuntu-specific.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-12-17
<Bashing-om> !info flash
<ubot5`> Package flash does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> good morning guys
<lotuspsychje> laterz guys, working day
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> "i want to max out my dataplan, and kill a polarbear, with a cronjob"
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-12-18
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> \o lotuspsychje - A Good Day for you .
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om , the whole house is painted now
<lotuspsychje> now few weeks moving and we ready to go :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: And with the new paint schemes -- new decor .. Oh what fun :) moving .. what to keep amd what to discard :(
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yeah, there will a lot to discard, we agreed for minimalism this time
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Wish you well in the move .. there is no right way .. one just does it ... HuH, and then make the adjustments .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yeah we follow our instincts, not what people suggesting
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Last move I made, I swore would be the last .
<lotuspsychje> lol, its the same with us
<lotuspsychje> i only do it for the end result, not for the fun..
<Bashing-om> G nite good folks
<ducasse> hi all, good morning
<OerHeks> The last breath of the adobe dragon: Adobe Finally Releases Flash Player 24
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj - how are things? OerHeks - you and drapper are well?
<BluesKaj> hi ducasse, ok here, and you?
<ducasse> i'm ok now, just been ill for a straight week. no fun.
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj and ducasse
<BluesKaj> virus?
<BluesKaj> hi OerHeks
<OerHeks> Yes, drabber got his friend for a visit, so they keep each other buzy :-D
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-11
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> great here EriC^^ and you?
<lotuspsychje> did you see ronin?
<EriC^^> just woke up
<lotuspsychje> coffee
<EriC^^> nope not yet
<lotuspsychje> kk
<EriC^^> man i want some coffee
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<EriC^^> too lazy though
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: what are your plans today
<EriC^^> i woke up and my back is like fucked
<EriC^^> dunno y i think cuz of te cold
<lotuspsychje> yeah i wake this way sometimes also
<lotuspsychje> i had an ache in my leg few weeks ago wtf..
<EriC^^> today some chores
<EriC^^> pay phone bill get guy to fix washing machine etc
<lotuspsychje> aha
<EriC^^> movie at night hopefully
<EriC^^> yeah the cramp in the leg is the worst
<lotuspsychje> normally goes away fast, but that cramp was like hours omg
<lotuspsychje> now i sleep in PJ's lol
<EriC^^> hehe
<lotuspsychje> dont wanna get that anymore
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: you got rid of the zip?
<lotuspsychje> humans get weird stuff huh?
<EriC^^> yeah it went away by itself
<EriC^^> yup it was pretty weird
<lotuspsychje> i never asked for it lol
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> what are you getting your gf for xmas?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ah we dont buy gifts for each other beside birthdays
<EriC^^> im thinking i wanna get my grandma something nice dunno what though, she likes painting maybe a painting kit, but she needs a washing machine, too bad i cant afford that though xD
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: but when we see things we like, we just say it and buy togheter
<EriC^^> oh ok, cool
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: second hand shops nearby?
<EriC^^> we've been talking about this washing/dryer combo
<EriC^^> it's like $800 though so no way
<EriC^^> man i wish sometimes i took some money and bought some bitcoin with it
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: how about local exchange trading system in lebanon?
<lotuspsychje> LETS
<lotuspsychje> you guys have it there?
<EriC^^> $200 when it was $1 would have given $3million
<EriC^^> ill check it out
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: wich continent is lebanon?
<EriC^^> middle east
<lotuspsychje> hmm wiki says only africa,asia,europe,america
<EriC^^> middle east is asia, my bad
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: http://www.lets-linkup.com/
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: cant find lebanon
<EriC^^> seems nice
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: it is, you can swap stuff and services with each other on a virtual coin
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: here in belgium we start with 2500 coins and we can go minus 2500
<EriC^^> aha
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: perhaps be the first to start a group in lebanon?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: there are some nice forks of the elas system
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> brb
<lotuspsychje> kk
<EriC^^> back
<lotuspsychje> wb EriC^^
<EriC^^> thx
<lotuspsychje> ill be on breakfast :p
<lordievader> Good morning
<EriC^^> morning lordievader o/
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> bbl work guys, have a nice1
<EriC^^> you too
<lotuspsychje> yessss
<lotuspsychje> work phoned for day off
<lotuspsychje> irc & snow today :p:p
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-18-04-lts-could-switch-to-breeze-dark-plasma-theme-by-default-test-now-518910.shtml
<EriC^^> wb lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> tnx EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> !info unattended-updates
<ubot5> Package unattended-updates does not exist in artful
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: good or bad news for you? found this earlier: http://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-18-04-lts-could-switch-to-breeze-dark-plasma-theme-by-default-test-now-518910.shtml
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje . yeah I saw that yesterday
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: you testing bionic in this stage?
<lotuspsychje> i think ill await alpha
<BluesKaj> yes I'm on Bionic atm, but I use the oxygen theme, breeze doen't appeal ro me
<lotuspsychje> cool, any nic e changes at daily?
<BluesKaj> dunno , I haven't checked
<lotuspsychje> kk
<BluesKaj> updated and upgraded lots of packages, but I haven't really noticed any changes
<lotuspsychje> i always try to keep daily vanilla (exept for my fav packages)
<lotuspsychje> to see where its going
<BluesKaj> running plasmashell 5.11.4 and all sems fine, added the plasma and framewworks staging ppas, but as soon as the packages are upgraded or installed I remove the ppas
<lotuspsychje> ah i see
<BluesKaj>  to prevent  breakage
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: anything you look forward to final?
<BluesKaj> my pet peeve is the audio suite , they need an integrated audio platform...maybe pipewire is it, but there's along way to go, and wayland is still no tready for nvidia gpus
<BluesKaj> pipewire is actually an A/V mulitimrdia app
<lotuspsychje> i see
<lotuspsychje> well good thing they still got xorg for backup..
<lotuspsychje> i hope they dont make same mistake as ubuntu touch...
<lotuspsychje> launching something not ready
<lotuspsychje> !info fonts-noto bionic
<ubot5> fonts-noto (source: fonts-noto): metapackage to pull in all Noto fonts. In component universe, is optional. Version 20171026-2 (bionic), package size 4 kB, installed size 27 kB
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw
<pauljw> hey lotuspsychje :)  how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> great here, day off due to snow
<pauljw> hi everyone
<lotuspsychje> yayyy
<pauljw> cool, we haven't had any significant snowfall yet this season, a dusting over the weekend was our first. :(
<BluesKaj> hey pauljw...cold here this morning -21C/-6F
<BluesKaj> already have about 15cm/6" snow
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj, ouch that's cold, we're at 28F now.  that's a perfect amount of snow to me, i can still shovel it and it's fun to take the truck out to play in. :)
<BluesKaj> supposeto get another 4
<BluesKaj> inches tonight
<pauljw> :)
<BluesKaj> looks like a real winter ahead
<pauljw> nice, we haven't had one in a couple of years and it looks like it's going to be another mild one this year.  of course that is subject to change.
<BluesKaj> I'm just concerned about the weather around Christmas, with family driving home and to in laws etc
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: far from home?
<pauljw> yeah, it does make for hazardous driving...
<BluesKaj> a Daughter in Toronto 400 km drive from here, son in Windsor/Detroit area, 750km away etc
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> that aint good in snow
<pauljw> as long as you don't get fresh major snowfall on their travel days the road crews will most likely have the roads cleared.  i've done a lot of winter traveling and never had a problem, good tires and caution will win the day.
<BluesKaj> it's the freezing rain that concerns me most of all, ice on the roads, snow clearing and salt takes care of the snow
<pauljw> true
<lotuspsychje> bbl dinner
<pauljw> enjoy
<lotuspsychje> welcome joneboyd
<lotuspsychje> !info puppet-agent
<ubot5> Package puppet-agent does not exist in artful
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows what this puppet does?
<lotuspsychje> from that rockwood guy's logs: https://hastebin.com/acabuboceg.pl
<lotuspsychje> hey TJ-
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Puppet is a confi management tool. With Puppet 4 lots of things have been renamed. This is why the puppet-agent package no longer exists.
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: could it make wifi disconnect somehow?
<lordievader> Yes. Depends on what Puppet is issued to do.
<lotuspsychje> i see
<immu> hi all *.*
<EriC^^> hey immu
<immu> hey eric
<immu> whats up
<EriC^^> not much you?
<immu> nothing much here also
<immu> tired
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-12
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning all
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how are you?
<lotuspsychje> still snowy here
<lotuspsychje> fine, slept well
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubot5`> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.17.18 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<EriC^^> !bionic
<ubot5`> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<EriC^^> nice name
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> it itches to install :p
<lotuspsychje> but im gonna wait alpha
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> do you have any pets?
<lotuspsychje> no EriC^^
<EriC^^> ah
<lotuspsychje> just my gf lol
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: work off today?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: not yet, im gonna prepare :p
<lotuspsychje> have a nice1 :p
<lordievader> Good morning
<EriC^^> morning lordievader :)
<EriC^^> how are you today?
<lordievader> Doing okay here, how are you EriC^^ ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<EriC^^> hey pauljw :)
<pauljw> hi EriC^^ , everyone :)
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> snow storm bands here, strormy for 20 mins then it's quiet , then starts agian 20-30 mins later , aka  "lake effects", just have to wait til it's all over to clear the snow
<pauljw> :D
<BluesKaj> if Lake Huron doesn't feeze over, we're in for a lot of snow this winter
<BluesKaj> freeze even
<pauljw> we were supposed to be getting flurries off and on all day but it looks like it stayed north of us. :(
<BluesKaj> stuff to do...bbl
<immu> hi
<nicomachus> EriC^^: if they're port scanning does it matter which port ssh is on?
<EriC^^> i dont think they port scan, it's too intensive for them
<EriC^^> i've 2 servers, i got a huge list in syslog, after changing the port to 4xxx i never got a single attempt
<EriC^^> i'm curious if it shows up if they run an nmap scan, let me try on mine
<nicomachus> interesting. I'll check it out. I have 80 open on this machine too for HTTP and it looks like they pinged that a few times.
<nicomachus> seeing like 4 or 5 different IPs in the fail2ban log already.
<EriC^^> interesting, nmap shows a ton of open ports for my server, even though they're closed, and the actual port that's for ssh doesn't show up at all
<nicomachus> EriC^^: I've never changed the SSH port before. Just edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config? I only have a connection over ssh right now so can I change it in the config then still reconnect?
<EriC^^> i'm not sure how or why though i dont remember installing anything fancy at all
<EriC^^> nicomachus: yup in ssd_config , yeah just restart ssh after editing and reconnect
<nicomachus> I never could comprehend the output of nmap beyond the small bits I'm usually looking for
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> heya daftykins
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> i pretty much always run services on non-standard ports
<EriC^^> daftykins: i'm running a memtest on my other laptop
<daftykins> trouble?
<EriC^^> i was getting segfaults when run apt-get update on a fresh install, and some other segfaults i dont remember
<daftykins> ooh-err
<EriC^^> figured maybe it was the memory, it's been running for AGES
<daftykins> HDD was ok?
<EriC^^> the hdd is new
<EriC^^> it's the only ssd i have xD
<EriC^^> oh now i remember, sudo efibootmgr -v was segfaulting too
<EriC^^> the memtest seemed ok, last i saw it was pass 4/4 75% complete and errors: 0
<daftykins> oh 4 whole passes through? yeah that sounds fine
<EriC^^> btw it said the cpu was at 90'c-96'c the whole time, holy moly
<EriC^^> i was thinking you burn a cpu to test the memory wth
<daftykins> hmm you got some dust in there or bad thermal paste? that's not good at all
<EriC^^> why's it like that? or is it safe? or just my pc?
<daftykins> just yours, i've never had memtest do that :)
<EriC^^> it runs ok usually, ah
<EriC^^> it's kind of old, it's a 2013 hp pavilion
<daftykins> it's kind of like being in BIOS, there's no idle command being sent so it's warmer than inside an OS, but still nothing should get that hot
<daftykins> if it's memtests monitoring though it could just be miles out
<EriC^^> i wonder what's up if not the memory, i recently just changed the keyboard, and it did that after a fresh install
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> i'm gonna check on it and see if it's done
<EriC^^> it's done, no errors
<EriC^^> maybe i hit the memory sticks by mistake and the errors dont show in memtest somehow?
<daftykins> nah impossible
<daftykins> it's always all or nothing with RAM
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> maybe the usb is bad then
<EriC^^> the iso's good for sure
<daftykins> i think you'd get way more issues during install, it must be passing
<EriC^^> ah
<daftykins> a long time ago i got a bad sector on an SSD which caused the system to blue screen Windows whenever the OS tried to read it, i had to do a secure erase on the SSD to bypass it - could be something odd like that
<EriC^^> it's odd, how can it be segfaulting apt-get update
<daftykins> is the laptop on the newest BIOS + SSD on the newest firmware too?
<EriC^^> it said appstream cli error or corruption (fasttop) then 0x......... something like that
<daftykins> o0
<daftykins> sounds like one for TJ :D
<EriC^^> nah, but it's my oldie i had 14.04 on it before and then 16.04
<EriC^^> damn ssd has firmware, news to me :D interesting
 * EriC^^ googles the error
<daftykins> hehe yeah it's crucial they're current
<EriC^^> #822317
<EriC^^> #1
<EriC^^> ubot5`: #822317
<EriC^^> i guess it doesn't have the bug reporting system
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> bug 822317
<ubot5`> bug 822317 in saiph "unintentional shopping in bones files" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/822317
<EriC^^> ah there it is :)
<EriC^^> lol, wrong bug though
<EriC^^> xmas-y bug
<daftykins> o0
<nicomachus> well, EriC^^, I changed the port...
<nicomachus> and then forgot to change the firewall on the router and the ufw settings.
<nicomachus> doh.
<nicomachus> had to walk home and do that manually
<EriC^^> hehe
<daftykins> uphill both ways in the snow? :>
<nicomachus> actually yes, uphill both ways. kinda. not snowing but it is darn cold
<EriC^^> what country are you from?
<nicomachus> US
<EriC^^> aha cool
<nicomachus> so I think I'm good on the SSH front... but it doesn't look like Apache is logging access attempts. hmmm...
<nicomachus> EriC^^: you were right about attempts completely dropping off after changing the port: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26172631/
<EriC^^> wow, so many ips O.o
<nicomachus> mostly the same 3
<nicomachus> but yea
<nicomachus> all China.
<daftykins> :)
<EriC^^> !find libzmq.so.3
<ubot5`> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 272 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libzmq.so.3&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<EriC^^> dep rabbit hole here i come!
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Having fun now ?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: hey
<EriC^^> found a nice repo that has it :)
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Boy, when you are good - You are good !
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: :)
<nicomachus> well, clamscan has officially been running for 1 hour. Let's hope that's a good sign?
<daftykins> why do you bother? :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-13
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning lotus
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> great here
<lotuspsychje> rainy and snowy
<EriC^^> brrr
<lotuspsychje> yeah and its not even winter bah
<lotuspsychje> +r mode makes main so slow
<lotuspsychje> we had like 1800 users before
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> we need more ops
<EriC^^> less +r
<EriC^^> wtf are they
<EriC^^> i think it's just ikonia now, k1l is gone etc
<EriC^^> no idea why they dont give ops to some regs, if not "officially" just to get the channel up again
<lotuspsychje> k1l left?
<lotuspsychje> all users with troubles cant find us anymore
<lotuspsychje> any of them are noobs, never heared of register before
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> dunno about k1l haven't seen him in ages
<lordievader> Good morning
<EriC^^> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^ How are you doing?
<EriC^^> good thanks you?
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<EriC^^> any plans for today lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> work EriC^^ :p
<EriC^^> did you see ganster land?
<EriC^^> gangster
<lotuspsychje> not yet
<EriC^^> nevermind, 5.2 imdb
<lotuspsychje> oh :p
<EriC^^> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt7241654/
<lotuspsychje> brb
<EriC^^> k
<ducasse> hi, people
<EriC^^> hey duc
<EriC^^> ducasse:
<EriC^^> how are you feeling?
<ducasse> morning, EriC^^
<ducasse> well, i'm ok i guess - still in hospital. had forgotten a few things at home, so had no access to _anything_..
<ducasse> how are you?
<EriC^^> i'm ok
<ducasse> still quiet in #u :-/
<EriC^^> yeah as always
<EriC^^> we're playing who killed the bootloader now
<EriC^^> xD
<ducasse> it was lilo in the kitchen with the degausser!
<EriC^^> this v7 guy seems to up to no good, he was asking first about messing with some tty stuff 'title victim' and aircrack stuff, he 's like no this is just a generic question about tty it's just a string i copied
<EriC^^> next day he's asking about how to grep for mac addresses *rolls eyes*
<ducasse> iirc this isn't the first time
<EriC^^> that he's up to no good?
<EriC^^> i thought he was a reg, see his nick alot
<EriC^^> it sounds like he's making a war wifi or whatever its called
<EriC^^> war walker
<ducasse> i've just got a vague recollection of him doing weird things spoofing addresses etc, but my memory might not be the best at the moment. ignore me :)
<EriC^^> damn this windows is a mean mofo
<EriC^^> it randomly deleted this guys rootfs partition
<ducasse> some w10 update or what? isn't it about that time again?
<EriC^^> yeah i think he said w10
<EriC^^> what business does it have with the partitions
<EriC^^> lol wth
<ducasse> no idea, i can't see any good reason to touch them at all
<EriC^^> if (fs ==ext*) { echo bug found > /log; delete partition; print "a bug was found, you can thank us later ;) }
<EriC^^> :P
<ducasse> something like that, yes :)
<lotuspsychje> have a nice1 guys work :p
<EriC^^> !info testdisk
<ubot5`> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-3build1 (artful), package size 390 kB, installed size 1546 kB
<EriC^^> somewhere a windows dev is laughing that the code is pretty dead on
<ducasse> if it actually deleted the data and left the swap that _is_ kind of funny ;)
<EriC^^> nah it's still there, it just deleted the partitions from the table
<EriC^^> but i mean why the ext ones, and left the swap
<EriC^^> ducasse: when do you get out of the hospital and back home?
<ducasse> EriC^^: good question.
<ducasse> right now my hand looks like this - https://photos.app.goo.gl/X7umN7FWaKhWwvOw1 - i'm hooked up to a fair amount of machinery
<EriC^^> damn
<EriC^^> hope you get better soon
<ducasse> the docs are doing their rounds now, so i'm waiting for my turn now. hope for some news...
<ducasse> thanks :)
<ducasse> i hope to be home before the weekend, but they're not saying anything so far.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj - how goes?
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse, fine here, but the weather is cold, -25C at sunrise and only -14C this aft. How are you doing?
<ducasse> BluesKaj: doing better, but still in hospital. having a major argument over when i'm ready to go home atm :-/
<BluesKaj> in hospital ...sorry to hear that ..using your mobile ?
<BluesKaj> so you feel well enough to go home, but they want to keep you for further observation/tests ?
<ducasse> i'm using both my mobile and vpn over hospital wifi, for different things. i feel well enough, plus i just want to recover at home rather than here. they've done so many tests there isn't much left to investigate :)
<ducasse> on the plus side, most of me is pretty healthy - a lot better than i feared ;)
<EriC^^> ;)
<BluesKaj> ducasse, good to hear :-)
<BluesKaj> my stay in the hospital here was very boring, no wifi allowed due to idiots running windows contaminating their network, i protested and showed the nurses and the IT guy my Linux install who agreed it was safe , but wouldn't reveal their pw. Finally on my last day he told me what it was and I logged on for about 30mins before going home
<ducasse> well, it's slow as molasses, dunno if that is because of number of users or plain traffic control - i tried upgrading to latest packages earlier, but just cancelled while it was downloading chromium...
<BluesKaj> I read 2 books tho :-)
<ducasse> the only thing they've found that isn't well, are my lungs. got to stop smoking, and that's the last thing i want to do, but...
<BluesKaj> ducasse, oh you have to stop smoking, it's the source of many ailments.  I quit 16yrs ago and I don't regert it.
<BluesKaj> don't regret it even
<ducasse> i *do* know that, i'm fully aware of it, it's just... i dunno, i'll certainly miss it.
<BluesKaj> half the band tha I jam with smokes, it was difficult ar first , the craving is there , but usually lasts about 30 secs and goes away
<ducasse> i guess i'd better invest in some nicotine patches...
<BluesKaj> cold turkey is best ...patches merely continue the addiction to nicotine
<ducasse> we'll see. it's getting so late in the day now that i'll probably need to stay until tomorrow anyway - one more day to think...
<ducasse> i was _really_ happy to hear my heart and kidneys were all good, though - no signs of problems. i was sort of concerned about them...
<BluesKaj> right
<ducasse> i hate hospitals, though - rather be ill and get better at home.
<nicomachus> !eolupgra
<nicomachus> !eolupgrade
<ubot5`> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/12/ataribox-pre-order-december-14
<nicomachus> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/beta-release-multipass/2696
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> !info multipass
<ubot5`> Package multipass does not exist in artful
<nicomachus> ha, it's brand new!
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> snap find multipass neither
<nicomachus> i don't think it's a package
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: you gonna test it?
<nicomachus> no, I don't do much with VMs
<lotuspsychje> neither do i
<lotuspsychje> have a nice evening guys, tv time
<nicomachus> started a backup at 9:00am this morning (3 hours ago)
<nicomachus> >186,234 files remaining
<nicomachus> started at 212,000. :(
<daftykins> doing it over dialup? :)
<nicomachus> USB 3.0
<daftykins> small files or something?
<nicomachus> I'm creating the archive as it goes, so that's a big part of it
<nicomachus> yea a lot of config files.
<daftykins> eh as in you're tar-ing to the external drive? nasty
<nicomachus> yea
<daftykins> mm risk your data that way, better staying as files
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ it won't fit otherwise
<daftykins> lol
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-14
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<alkisg> Good morning lotuspsychje, hi all
<lotuspsychje> hey alkisg how are you mate
<alkisg> All cool; preparing to go the car for service...
<lotuspsychje> great
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje, alkisg
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse how are you mate
<ducasse> i'm ok, hoping i'll get to go home today...
<ducasse> you?
<lotuspsychje> all fine here mate :p
<ducasse> they said i could go last night, but at the last minute this other doctor got involved and said 'no', so here i still am :)
<alkisg> :/
<ducasse> as long as he doesn't interfere today i'm happy :)
<lotuspsychje> hi kkremitzki
<kkremitzki> Hello
<EriC^^> sup guys
<lotuspsychje> work guys, have a nice day
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> hi lordievader, EriC^^
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> i'm ok, thanks - and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here
<ducasse> secretly trying to pump up my oxygen saturation levels, if they're good enough i get to go home today :)
<ducasse> other than that, just watching the snow fall. seems there might be quite a bit of it.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> BluesKaj: \o
<ducasse> how's life?
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse, fine here, how are you?
<ducasse> i'm good, thanks - going home today :)
<ducasse> i'll have to come back in january, but as an outpatient
<BluesKaj> good :-)
<ducasse> \o/
<ducasse> :)
<ducasse> i'll have to stop on the way home, pick up some special treats for luna :)
<BluesKaj> luna?
<ducasse> my cat :)
<BluesKaj> ok
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> had another arctic night here, but the sun gives a lot of relief by noon
<BluesKaj> cleared the drive yesterday afternoon and a heavy quilted shirt under a light jacket was sufficient ...global warming for sure
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
<BluesKaj> hey oerheks
<oerheks> heya BluesKaj :-)
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-15
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubot5`> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.104.109 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<Elec_A> thanks
<Elec_A> so yeah. I'm doing GPU + CUDA all the time
<lotuspsychje> Elec_A: that 850 pro is highly used in servers and has 10y warranty
<lotuspsychje> Elec_A: so i5 or higher, 850 pro ssd and a good graphics card will do
<Elec_A> lotuspsychje: do you have any models in your mind ?
<Elec_A> I mean the laptop itself. I'll upgrade the parts later.
<lotuspsychje> Elec_A: afterwards you can tweak ubuntu the way you want
<Elec_A> I want it to be affordable and small
<Elec_A> lotuspsychje: I absolutely agree.
<Elec_A> I have experience with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Elec_A: any brand will do with i5 or higher mate
<lotuspsychje> Elec_A: i sell clevo laptops myself
<lotuspsychje> because they nicely configable
<Elec_A> my current laptop Inspiron n5110 is not a good fit since it's big and heavy
<lotuspsychje> most new laptops are thinner now
<lotuspsychje> i think those XPS are highly overrated
<lotuspsychje> and too pricy
<lotuspsychje> same for system76
<Elec_A> you know, X220t seems a good fit, isn't it ?
<lotuspsychje> what card inside Elec_A
<Elec_A> but I cannot test my CUDA code
<Elec_A> SSD is optional
<Elec_A> I will add it later
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> you can also ask in ##hardware for more specifics
<EriC^^> su[ guys
<Bashing-om> New kernel is out for xenial .
<EriC^^> *sup
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubot5`> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.104.109 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<Bashing-om> !recovery
<ubot5`> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> downloaded Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^  morning
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<Bashing-om> Guus that time .. g nite \o
<Bashing-om> guys*
<ducasse> good morning, all
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje :)
<ducasse> all well in belgium?
<ulysses_> Hallo!
<lotuspsychje> yeah snow melted
<lotuspsychje> hi ulysses_
<ulysses_> How are things with everyone?
<lotuspsychje> great here, how did you find us ulysses_
<ulysses_> Just kept sailing around until my boat washed up here
<ulysses_> Not really, I saw Polari and decided to try IRC out and see what's out there
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> what Os are you on ulysses_
<ulysses_> Ubuntu 17.10, and yourself?
<lotuspsychje> xenial here
<ulysses_> Very nice
<ulysses_> Can't go wrong with Ubuntu
<ulysses_> I went on the hackintosh channel and asked them what cartridge to use to install Mac OS X onto my Atari 2600, didn't get many answers :/ lol
<lotuspsychje> ulysses_: perhaps ##hardware can help
<ulysses_> It's just a joke lol an Atari 2600 has less computing power in it than a microwave
<ducasse> ulysses_: and that snazzy 70's wooden trim!
<ulysses_> Mmmm yeeesss
<ulysses_> Very snazzy
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ulysses_> Man I hope that Ataribox pulls through
<lotuspsychje> im sure it will ulysses_
<ulysses_> Has the potential to be something great
<ulysses_> If Atari got back into the game after all of these years, that'd be super cool, especially running on our beloved Linux
<ducasse> did you see the new amiga they built?
<ulysses_> They made a new Amiga?!
<ulysses_> What's it like?
<lotuspsychje> oldskool lol
<ducasse> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/05/the-a-eon-amiga-x5000-reviewed-the-beloved-amiga-meets-2017/
<ducasse> really expensive and pretty pointless, but still cool :)
<ulysses_> I remember a while ago they brought back the commodore 64 for a short time, you know, a computer in a keyboard
<ulysses_> I think it actually came with Ubuntu as an option too, but this was a good while back
<lotuspsychje> press play on tape
<lotuspsychje> ...loading rambo
<ulysses_> The Commodore formfactor was so cool but the bloody things took forever to do anything
<ulysses_> Apparently Commodore gave it a shot in 2015 at the smartphone game
<ducasse> i'd love to see haiku os get a bit more traction
<ulysses_> That'd be interesting, I was just reading about that
<ulysses_> BeOS back from the dead
<ulysses_> I have a weird hobby of imaging what OSes would be like if they survived
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> cool idea actually
<ulysses_> Like... what if Xerox OS made it? You know it actually looked pretty good
<ducasse> i wonder what nextstep would be like if they hadn't been so damned expensive and actually took off, so apple never bought them?
<ducasse> i _loved_ nextstep/openstep
<lotuspsychje> i had a cheap game console ones with 2000 silly games baked in lol
<ducasse> i remember those
<ducasse> i had an original xbox with modchip and a large harddrive, probably 200 games. that was a tonof fun, i'd love to still have it
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ulysses_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/commodore-64-running-ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !lunix
<ubot5`> LUnix is a Little Unix for your Commodore 64, dust it off and visit https://sourceforge.net/projects/lng/ !
<ulysses__> Oh I love mods
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys work
<lotuspsychje> have a nice day
<EriC^^> hey ducasse
<ducasse> hi EriC^^ - how are things?
<EriC^^> good, thanks you?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<immu> hi all
<immu> hello @BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi immu
<BluesKaj> @ isn't needed on irc
<immu> yeah BluesKaj :)
<immu> forgot that
<immu> how are you doing and how is my friend ducasse doing?
<BluesKaj> noticed a lotof mobile phone owners still use @ on irc
<BluesKaj> ducasse is logged in, and he's going home today or is already home.
<BluesKaj> I'm fine, how about you?
<immu> i am fine to, weather has turned cold and their is a prediction of a thunder storm tomm, so waiting for it to drench us :)
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj, immu
<immu> hey ducasse
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse. How's it going ?
<ducasse> BluesKaj: good, thanks - and you? good to be home, got to go shopping today, need some food etc.
<BluesKaj> fine here ducasse...lack of sleep, but I'll take a nap later :-)
<ducasse> naps are good :) i came home last night, took a nap on the sofa, woke up 6 hours later and went to bed :)
<ducasse> (i was pretty exhausted, so...)
<immu> cool sofa sleeps are somehow better :)
<ducasse> i hadn't really gotten any sleep the last two nights in hospital, so i was pretty tired :)
<immu> what are the dr saying now?
<immu> all ok
<ducasse> i'm going back in january, but it's ok for now
<immu> good
<immu> going out with wife, see ya all ;)
<immu> take care *.*
<immu> *.all
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-16
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> im gonna test bionic daily on a spare laptop
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I am itching yo do the bionic thing also :)
<lotuspsychje> morning Bashing-om ill let you know in a bit :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Oh it is solid already :)
<lotuspsychje> few months is not much to hunt out bugs
<lotuspsychje> got an older laptop where i can test lubuntu bionic also
<lotuspsychje> devs better get a grip, im comming :p
<lotuspsychje> still got unsolved bugs on artful also
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: spin it 'til it hurts :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubot5`> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.17.18 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lotuspsychje> bionic will be real important for my customers
<lotuspsychje> they all on xenial right now
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Uh HuH .. with the latest hardware one needs the latest kernel .
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse morning mate
<ducasse> morning, lotus!
<ducasse> how's life?
<lotuspsychje> bionic iso downloaded
<lotuspsychje> now burning
<lotuspsychje> 1 week work left till xmass holidays
<lotuspsychje> yayy
<ducasse> fill the xmas holidays with bionic bug hunting? ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> its itching to hard yeah
<lotuspsychje> it will probably look much like artful in this stage, but what the heck im go for it
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox bionic
<ubot5`> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 57.0.1+build2-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 45037 kB, installed size 171466 kB
<lotuspsychje> oh nice
<lotuspsychje> will see vanilla ff speed now
<lotuspsychje> bionic setup launched
<lotuspsychje> long loading before partitioning step..
<lotuspsychje> allrighty, bypassed & installing
<lotuspsychje> alpha1 is 4th january
<lotuspsychje> setup done
<lotuspsychje> reboot
<lotuspsychje> hi leochill1
<lotuspsychje> okay found my first existing bug already
<lotuspsychje> details of update window not expanding
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: overall system looks solid & fast
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu desktop with gnome that is
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: and wayland ?
<lotuspsychje> wayland default on login
<lotuspsychje> lets c what card i got here
<lotusbionic> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual-Core QL-64 (2,10GHz) • Memory: Physical: 2,6 GiB Total (887,0 MiB Free) Swap: 2,0 GiB Total (2,0 GiB Free) • Storage: 18,2 GB / 244,4 GB (226,2 GB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA Corporation C77 [GeForce 9100M G] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 11h Processor Link Control • Uptime: 11m 30s
<lotuspsychje> youtube playing clear
<lotuspsychje> lookin good
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: running on dual core Athlons with but 2.6 gigs of ram .. wow !
<lotuspsychje> yeah seems like more stable then artful
<lotuspsychje> tested on same machine
<lotuspsychje> maybe new kernel does alot of good?
<lotuspsychje> driver=nouveau
<lotuspsychje> anything else you wanna know Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Nope .. I too run dual core athlon . good to know I am good to go :)
<lotusbionic> Bashing-om, ducasse https://imgur.com/a/sLGEr
<Bashing-om> lotusbionic: I do believe that you are up on bionic :)
<lotusbionic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1738517
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1738517 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update-manager does not expand details on progress" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: was just for the eyecandy :p
<lotuspsychje> first bug :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Way to go .. sic em lotus !
<lotuspsychje> hmm pretty pleased overall
<lotuspsychje> to be pre-alpha its solid already
<lotuspsychje> im happy
<lotuspsychje> dont get that sluggish gnome feeling anymore now
<lotuspsychje> reminna is also default now
<EriC^^> morning guys
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotusbionic> hi :p
<EriC^^> :P
<lotuspsychje> tested & aproved bionic
<lotuspsychje> new theme default also: adwaita
<ducasse> good morning, EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> have a nice day guys
<alkisg> Good morning all
<ducasse> morning, alkisg
<immu> hiiiii
<ducasse> \o immu
<immu> \@\o/@/
<immu> how are u oding ducasse
<ducasse> i'm ok, quiet morning here. and you?
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1728390
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1728390 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Graphical glitches overall system on the xorg session 17.10" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> same on 18.04
<lotuspsychje> and added screenshot to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1738517
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1738517 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update-manager does not expand details on progress" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys =)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj - wb :)
<ducasse> all going well?
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse, thanks, finally was able to sleep in for a change :-)
<BluesKaj> ducasse, , fine here, and you?
<ducasse> BluesKaj: all good, but cold and snowing outside. considering pulling the blanket over me and take a nap :)
<BluesKaj> heh, well if you need to , do so :-)
<BluesKaj> cold here too, -25C,   a clear air arctic blast overnight
<BluesKaj> was -25, back up to -12 now
<ducasse> BluesKaj: brrr :( i think we're at around -15°C or so, but it's windy, straight in from the fjord
<ducasse> makes it feel much, much colder
<alkisg> BluesKaj: -25? where's that, canada?! :D
<alkisg> 11 here :D
<immu> wow -12 :)
<immu> we can only dream of such temps here
<immu> lol
<BluesKaj> alkisg, Northern Ontario, just west of Sudbury
<alkisg> BluesKaj: meh, we saw ontario during debconf; but I wanted to see it in the winter...
<alkisg> Nice country sights there
<BluesKaj> depends where you live in Ont , the north Canadian Seild and Boreal forest, the south is Cretacious Period limestone farmland , mostly
<BluesKaj> alkisg, where are you located?
<alkisg> Greece
<alkisg> We rarely see below -15 here
<BluesKaj> well, mediterranen climate
<BluesKaj> mediterranean even
<BluesKaj> alkisg, where was the debconf conference held?
<alkisg> BluesKaj: Montreal, but I wanted to see the falls so I travelled a bit :)
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> that's Southern Ontario, Niagara Falls is on the Niagara Escarpment, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niagara_Escarpment
<alkisg> BluesKaj: btw, when I grew up a comic with the stories of "captain mark" and his soldiers, wolves of ontario or something, around 1800, was very famous here, I wonder, have you guys that live near there ever heard of it?
<BluesKaj> alkisg, no i haven't
<BluesKaj> looks like the comic book depeicts Canadians fighting the British in the American Revolution... Canada didn't have a "war of independence ". We were granted independence by the British parliament in 1867.
<alkisg> At the time when I was reading it, I hadn't realized they were Canadians, I thought they were US citizens
<alkisg> I don't know if the borders were different then at 1800-, but that's what my kid mind took from the comic books
<BluesKaj> well, comic books aren't known for thier histoical accuracy ;-)
<BluesKaj> their
<alkisg> Especially if it's Italians writting about Canada history :D
<BluesKaj> The Ontario and Quebec borders with US were well established by that time
<BluesKaj> could be Quebecers, who were also known as "Canadians" at that time, helping the Americans fight the british
<BluesKaj> actually "Canadien" the French spelling
<BluesKaj> alkisg, google "the Plains Of Abraham" , that will give you the perspective/history about Canada after 1759
<BluesKaj> And why the French/Quebecers helped the Americans fight the British during the" American War of Independence"
<EriC^^> evening guys
<pauljw> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi pauljw :) how's it going?
<pauljw> good here, how about you?
<EriC^^> alright
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-17
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> good morning
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey hey ducasse
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> ducasse
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^ morning :p
<ducasse> hi EriC^^
<ducasse> how are you guys?
<EriC^^> ducasse: back home?
<ducasse> came home before the weekend
<EriC^^> cool
<ducasse> yep :) no fun being in hospital, even though they take good care of you. i'm going back in january, though, but only as outpatient
<lotuspsychje> hey alkisg
<ducasse> \o alkisg
<lotuspsychje> i edited all my bugs to ubuntu versions in title
<lotuspsychje> to get a clear overview
<lotuspsychje> so far 3 bugs on bionic
<lotuspsychje> breakfast
<lotuspsychje> hello from bionic :p
<lotuspsychje> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ (2,04GHz) • Memory: Physical: 1,9 GiB Total (1,0 GiB Free) Swap: 2,0 GiB Total (2,0 GiB Free) • Storage: 11,9 GB / 118,5 GB (106,6 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] R420 [Radeon X800 PRO/GTO AGP] @ VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge • Uptime: 14m 40s
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1738517
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1738517 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update-manager does not expand details on progress on 17.10 & 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> anyone getting comment #5 ?
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<alkisg> Hi all! Sorry about my connections/disconnections giving the wrong impression that I'm here while I'm not :)
<BluesKaj> Hi alkisg
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj - all well today?
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse, fine thanks, and you ?
<ducasse> i'm ok, thanks, but i think my rpi has died
<BluesKaj> bummer, are you sure, maybe the microsd card is kaput , that's usually the first thing to die
<ducasse> i can see the power led light up, but there's no signal to the screen
<BluesKaj> well, at least your powe supply works...bet it's the sd card, . check it in another laptop or pc with a sd reader
<BluesKaj> i had one die after 3 months
<ducasse> maybe you're right, but wouldn't there still be a signal on the hdmi output if the card was dead?
<alkisg> Mine too, so now I'm not run apt-get update anymore on my rpi :D
<alkisg> I'm only using it to silently vnc to work...
<alkisg> *not running
<alkisg> A bad kernel or any other boot issue makes the rpi not send signal to the display
<alkisg> Do usb keyboard leds work?
<ducasse> no keyboard attached
<BluesKaj> ducasse, don't think there would be a signal if the rpi won't boot
<ducasse> right, i'll go hunting to see if i have another microsd. the only one i'm sure i've got is being used in my phone...
<alkisg> You could also try reading that one, if you can dd read all of it.... it's not an sd card issue then
<alkisg> There are no writes to the sd card early in the boot process, so if it's readable, it should at least display the kernel messages
<ducasse> sure, i can try that as well
<ducasse> there's a card reader in this laptop, so fully possible
<BluesKaj> well, i recall when my sdcard died there was no read response, just a black screen
<alkisg> When mine died, reads were possible, but any writes were failing
<BluesKaj> no blinking cursor..nothing
<alkisg> So it booted and it stopped sometime after the initramfs
<BluesKaj> yeah guess it depends which sectors were dead
<ducasse> i thought it showed that rainbow thingy in the corner of the screen if the boot failed, but that might be a kernel thing?
<alkisg> No, it's start.elf or something
<alkisg> The one that starts before the kernel
<ducasse> i'll check the card later, i can't fix it right now if that's the problem anyway
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw, what's happening today?
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj, not much, just returned from grocery shopping, quite the adventure since my daughter did the driving... :)
<BluesKaj> Heh, you did arrive alive and well :-)
<daftykins> :D a brave man
<daftykins> hey BluesKaj how goes?
<BluesKaj> Hey daftykins , it's going, how about you?
<daftykins> slowly finishing up the house painting on the exterior :) pretty quiet time now work wise
<daftykins> which is a good thing :D
<BluesKaj> painting is not one of my favourite things
<BluesKaj> the painting itself isn't so bad , it's the moving stuff around that bothers me
<daftykins> yeah that's a real pig, i can't work out how to detach this blind up in the bedroom right now - i'm mainly finishing up the outside of new windows though so they're safe for winter, rained again today so couldn't carry on though - what a shame ;)
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> after 42 yrs in this house , the accumulation of "stuff" makes it difficult to redcorate
<daftykins> i've kinda got my house back now, so i was going to do a big sort through and reduce my gear again :)
<daftykins> then i started buying new toys and the empty boxes have bred again, oops :>
<BluesKaj> we have to bite the bullet soon, and make some trips to goodwill indusries a non profit charitable retailer of used goods
<daftykins> ah yeah
<daftykins> i'm sure it'll feel great to cut down!
<BluesKaj> but were gonna rent a dumpster for a week or 2 first :-)
<daftykins> ah to make a bit of room to sort it all in?
<BluesKaj> I suppose
<BluesKaj> anyway , gotta go ..take care
<sore-a810> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DID YOU GUYS KNOW TODAY WAS NIGGERS DAY?? SAY HI TO YOUR FAVORITY NIGGER IN #FREENODE!! quicktalkeh676te.onioniugbewa: freakyy Ben64 jalcine kostkon ikevin acheronuk hggdh pauljw jink guntbert KeithIMyers kkremitzki Lukewh lordievader DJones ubot5` nicomachus EriC^^ DalekSec Metacity Hirppa alkisg ariver diarpi LambdaComplex tri
<sore-a810> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DID YOU GUYS KNOW TODAY WAS NIGGERS DAY?? SAY HI TO YOUR FAVORITY NIGGER IN #FREENODE!! quicktalkeh676te.oniondroplf: pauljw Hirppa phunyguy lordievader Lukewh jink BenderRodriguez EriC^^ ubuntulog2 pchoo diarpi IdleOne Mr_0 leochill1 Ben64 trijntje Nokaji kkremitzki acheronuk nicomachus philipballew el Bashing-om DJones davidcalle kostko
<daftykins> i did not *rolleyes*
<pauljw> lol
<Bashing-om> time to invoke the big R ?
<daftykins> ah i'm sure it'll blow over
<pauljw> some people just can't get enough attention...
<Nokaji> this is going on in other channels - different nick, identical verbage
<daftykins> ja
<EriC^^> somebody's a little "sore"
<daftykins> ;D
<EriC^^> :D
